
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (June 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or VISA if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please do not post recruiting firms or job boards.<p>============================================================<p>I built hirerefugees.org to connect refugees with work visas for safe countries and employers who want to help.<p>Please see:<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7829033<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hirerefugees.org<p>============================================================
======
pbiggar
CircleCI ([https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs)) - fulltime,
SF or REMOTE, international OK, VISA-transfers OK

More than anything, we try to make CircleCI a great place to work. You might
love it too if you like:

\- working with great people who you can learn from

\- to work on developer tools

\- building a product that customers love, and pay for

\- working with Clojure and ClojureScript

\- flat, transparent cultures (we're inspired a lot by Valve and similar
companies) [1]

\- to work remotely, or to have your own private office in SF [2]

We're hiring lots of roles, esp in engineering, design, dev-success, and dev-
marketing (patio11-style marketing engineers).

[1] [http://blog.circleci.com/kindness-is-
underrated/](http://blog.circleci.com/kindness-is-underrated/) [2]
[http://blog.circleci.com/silence-is-for-the-
weak/](http://blog.circleci.com/silence-is-for-the-weak/)

Check out [https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs) for details

~~~
lost_my_pwd
We use CC at Moveline.com and these guys have an awesome product and very
responsive support. Looks like a good company to work for!

------
alexmic
Stockholm, Sweden – Tictail ([http://tictail.com](http://tictail.com)) (VISA
candidates welcome!)

Tictail is the easiest way to start a beautiful, online store. We're now home
to 45000 stores and plan to grow 3x over the next year. We care deeply about
user experience and want to make e-commerce as accessible as starting a blog.
As a result, more than 80% of our store owners would recommend us to a friend.

At Tictail, you'll be building something that helps people all over the world
grow their own business from their passion. You’ll work with some of the best
people you’ve ever met, making ambitious things, with a great amount of
responsibility. Our stack is Python (Tornado, Flask), CoffeeScript/JavaScript
(Node, React, Backbone), Redis, RabbitMQ and Elasticsearch. We host our
infrastructure on AWS and manage it using Chef.

Because Tictail is nothing without our colleagues and our culture, we might
not match your expectations of a normal recruitment process. We will
definitely want to figure out if you’re smart and get things done, but more
importantly we want to figure out if we click.

If this sounds interesting, get in touch at jobs+hn@tictail.com and tell us a
few things about yourself and a project you've enjoyed working on. If you want
to learn more about how we work and build product, you can take a look at our
product blog ([https://medium.com/tictail-makers](https://medium.com/tictail-
makers)) and code ([http://github.com/tictail](http://github.com/tictail)).

Thanks!

------
sikakkar
Front Row Education
([https://www.frontrowed.com/](https://www.frontrowed.com/)) - San Francisco,
Fulltime

At Front Row, we’re building an incredibly powerful tool to help kids learn
math, and help math teachers be more effective. In just 8 months after launch,
we’re in more than 1.5% of US schools, and are growing rapidly. We solve the
hard problem of computing large amounts of student data and presenting it to
teachers in a way that they can use it to personalize instruction for each
student.

We’re looking for engineers who have functional programming experience, or are
really excited about functional programming to work on our product built in
Clojure, Haskell, and JS.

We’re looking for the first engineers (after the CTO) to join the team and
have immense impact on our success and our culture. Given this high level of
responsibility, we offer a generous amount of equity. Finally, everyone at
Front Row has a ton of flexibility in where they work, and what they work on.

Email jobs@frontrowed.com if you’re interested, or learn more here:
[http://goo.gl/dY8gqB](http://goo.gl/dY8gqB)

------
gdb
Stripe. We're hiring engineers in San Francisco and remotely within US
timezones. REMOTE and H1B welcome.

We're making there be more online commerce by making payments (and building an
online business generally) way easier.

See [1] for an overview of the challenges we're working on, or check out [2]
for a description of our interview process. Apply by following the
instructions on our jobs page [3] (please indicate that you saw this post).

Also feel free to ping me at gdb@stripe.com if you're thinking about applying
but have any questions!

[1] [http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-engineering-
problem...](http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-engineering-problems-and-
challenges-is-Stripe-solving)

[2] [http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-is-the-
engineering-...](http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-is-the-engineering-
interview-process-like-at-Stripe)

[3] [https://stripe.com/jobs](https://stripe.com/jobs)

~~~
goblin89
Hi Greg. Can you clarify—“remotely within US timezones” is located in US or
working within US hours? Or literally: located within US timezones?

~~~
gdb
"Working within US hours" is what matters to us. (Being in US timezones is
probably the easiest way to achieve that, but if you want to work US hours
within your local timezone we could probably make do.)

------
MartinCron
Westlake Robotics - Seattle, WA. - Software Developers

What are we about?

We're a new team trying to use the best tools and techniques to move forward
the state of the art in software development while making innovative software
services to improve patient health and reduce healthcare costs. We respect
each other. We work in small batches. We max out the RAM in our laptops. We
drink coffee on Monday mornings and classic cocktails on Friday afternoons. We
try to be cutting edge without getting caught up in meaningless buzzwords and
flaky vaporware. We use effective methodologies without being dogmatic or
cargo-culty.

What are we looking for?

That depends. What do you have to bring? We're staffing up an entirely new
team with a flexible and changing set of technologies, so we're not rigid in
specific job requirements. We just want talented people who care about making
great software in an enjoyable and sustainable way. If that's you, please
email westlake.robots@gmail.com or contact me directly. Contact info is in my
profile.

Where are we?

Our office is in Seattle. As the team is still forming, we're hesitant to add
the extra complexity of working with non-local talent at this time. My hope is
that we'll eventually become a geographically dispersed team, but we're
limiting our search to local talent right now. I have _no idea_ if we can
provide relocation assistance, but if you're thinking of moving out here, let
me know.

~~~
shykid9
I can't find any website for your company. Care to share more details?

~~~
MartinCron
We have a very small recruiting web site up at
[http://www.westlakerobotics.com](http://www.westlakerobotics.com) I'm a
little unsure about which details are OK with me to share, as I'm a coder, not
a recruiter, but here's some more stuff:

We're a new (~3 month old) development lab of a well established company in
the healthcare information / transaction processing space. Sort of skunk-
works, sort of pilot program. We're supported by the "mother ship", but we're
building both the software and the team from the ground up.

We chose "robotics" as a guiding metaphor for our strong focus on
build/test/deploy/monitor automation.

We're using Amazon Web Services and open-source tools (Java, Gradle, Spring
Framework) wherever possible.

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo.org - UI designer / developer - Helsinki, Stockholm, Amsterdam; EU, or
REMOTE +- 2hours CET/CEST

If you are a UI designer / developer wanting to contribute to make the world
better, please read on!

We are seeking a skilled, self-motivated, pro-active and energetic UI
developer / designer. Reporting to the lead designer, your primary
responsibility will be to create and ensure a consistent and beautiful UI
throughout our software platform, which includes web applications, desktop
applications and mobile / tablet applications.

You have to be able to adapt to a fast changing environment where multi-
tasking is a must. You will be required to design and develop functional user
interfaces as well as keeping the brand consistent across the organisation and
a range of different products.

Akvo creates and runs open source internet and mobile services that make it
easy to bring international development work online. We focus on project and
programme dashboards, reporting, monitoring, evaluation and making data easier
to share. Headquartered in Amsterdam, Akvo is a non-profit foundation that
works with more than a thousand organisations around the world. Read more at:
[http://akvo.org](http://akvo.org)

We are looking for someone to be based in Helsinki, Stockholm or Amsterdam,
but could also be REMOTE. You must have a work permit already to work in one
of these locations.

Please send your CV along with a cover letter to loic@akvo.org Looking forward
to hear from you.

~~~
zerr
What is your stack for Desktop client? And would you be interested in client
engineer?

~~~
bjelkeman-again
On the desktop we are web browser based entirely. Only non-web clients are two
Android phone/tablet apps.

~~~
zerr
Interesting how web stack (I guess node.js/webkit) targets the niche for
cross-platform desktop thick clients, where C++ and some good toolkit like Qt
or wxWidgets is a good fit.

~~~
bjelkeman-again
For our purpose a desktop client doesn't feel like a good fit. There is little
that a desktop app offers in our context that provides advantages over the web
stack.

------
frabcus
ScraperWiki, Liverpool, UK. Software Engineer and Digital Marketer.

We're that rare thing an open source startup in Liverpool, using things like
Node.js, Python, Docker, Salt... We also do consultancy for clients like the
Cabinet Office and the UN.

[https://blog.scraperwiki.com/jobs/data-engineer-
liverpool/](https://blog.scraperwiki.com/jobs/data-engineer-liverpool/)

We've a SaaS product with paying customers, which we're optimising the funnel
for. It helps marketers get data. Perfect, if you're a marketer... interested
in data:

[https://blog.scraperwiki.com/jobs/digital-
marketer/](https://blog.scraperwiki.com/jobs/digital-marketer/)

You can email me francis@scraperwiki.com

~~~
elbear
Any possibility of remote working?

~~~
frabcus
Sorry forgot to reply to this! No to remote working - we've tried it and we
find local presence important to team building.

~~~
elbear
Sorry to hear it. Good luck with your project!

------
vtenev
Robinhood -- [https://www.robinhood.com](https://www.robinhood.com) \--
Redwood City, CA

=== What is Robinhood? ===

Robinhood is a stock brokerage. You can place orders using Robinhood to buy
and sell stocks, and your self-directed orders will receive the best possible
trade execution (across all stock exchanges).

Robinhood is venture backed by Google Ventures, Index Ventures, and Andreessen
Horowitz. For more information, please visit our website at
[https://www.robinhood.com](https://www.robinhood.com)

=== Open Positions ===

Robinhood is looking for an experienced iOS engineer to work on our iPhone and
iPad apps. An ideal candidate would have previous experience working on iOS
consumer products at a world-class engineering organization.

Please email careers@robinhood.com with your resume and any additional info
you think would be helpful.

Robinhood Markets, Inc and its affiliates are equal opportunity employers.

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre, seeks new members for
our team. We develop machine learning techniques to better understand
chromatin biology. These models and algorithms transform high-dimensional
functional genomics data into interpretable patterns and lead to new
biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to train a new generation of
computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

3\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

Required qualifications: Doctorate in computational biology, computer science,
electrical engineering, statistics, or physics obtained in the last five
years. Submitted papers in genomics or machine learning research. Expertise in
Python and Unix environments.

Preferred qualifications: Experience with epigenomics and graphical models.
Published papers in peer-reviewed journals or refereed conference proceedings.
Expertise in R, C, and C++.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada.

To apply: We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit a CV, a PDF of your best paper, and the names, email addresses, and
phone numbers of three references to the address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
dang
All: someone downvoted many comments in this thread. We are undoing all of
those downvotes and applying them instead to the post they were intended to
promote. We're also banning the accounts that did it, at least until we get a
promise that this will never happen again.

We'll probably also write some code to find any other accounts that have done
this.

I'm reluctant to disable downvoting on the "who is hiring" threads, because
not all posts to these threads are appropriate, and the community does a good
job of handling those.

------
zain
Lovely, San Francisco: [http://livelovely.com](http://livelovely.com). Looking
for smart, relatively senior devs and designers. No remote, but we'll pay
relocation expenses if you're not local and we've sponsored two H1Bs so far.

We're the prettiest entrant in a traditionally un-pretty industry: real
estate. This is an entrenched industry that is overdue for some innovation,
and it's a great opportunity to work on improving the difficult experience of
finding a home. Your rent payment is probably the biggest bill you pay every
month.

It's a great time to join because we've recently hit an inflection point,
especially in SF where it's hard to find an apartment. We're on Lifehacker
regularly, featured in last month's WIRED magazine, and 7x7 named us one of
the top startups changing the world.

We're a little under 20 people right now but we're growing as fast as we can
find people. We just signed a lease for our first office by ourselves, a
gorgeous 6000sqft building.

I run engineering -- ex-YC, Django dev, been in the real estate space most of
my life. I'd be happy to answer any of your questions: zain@livelovely.com.

------
tjlivesey
London, UK - Droplet

Droplet is a fast growing and funded mobile payments platform. We are looking
to hire engineers to join our small team based in London. We are mostly
Ruby/Go at the moment but generalists and quick learners are more than
welcome!

You:

    
    
        - have experience building, testing and deploying Ruby applications
    
        - have strong understanding of object-oriented programming
    
        - enjoy finding the right solution for the problem at hand
    
        - are able to talk confidently about choices you make
    
        - are highly self-motivated
    
        - think like a hacker
    

Experience in the following is desirable:

    
    
        - Web application security principles
    
        - Golang
    
        - SOA systems
    
        - RabbitMQ
    
        - Ruby
    
        - AWS suite of products
    

Benefits

    
    
        - Flexible working hours and location
        
        - Opportunity to actually build stuff
    
        - Unlimited holiday
    
        - Participation in our employee share options scheme
    

To apply:

Complete our code challenge and get an interview!
[https://www.prehash.com/#/startup/38/challenge/92](https://www.prehash.com/#/startup/38/challenge/92)

Or email join@dropletpay.com

------
transitorykris
OpenDNS -- San Francisco, Vancouver -- visa

My team at OpenDNS is hiring. We're building a PaaS to increase the velocity
of our engineering teams. It's ambitious. It will leverage all layers of our
infrastructure (network, compute, data). Docker plays a big part in the
delivery of applications. You'll find Python, Go, C, and node.js throughout
the engineering organization. It's a greenfield project, so we have a lot of
space to try new things.

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=q53...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=q539VfwW&j=oIZkYfwJ)

OpenDNS is growing fast and it's an exciting time to be here. Our
infrastructure is big: 22 data centers, as well as AWS. Our service is big:
50MM daily active users, 10k enterprise customers, 700k DNS queries per
second. We recently closed our series C
([http://blog.opendns.com/2014/05/15/opendns-series-c-
funding/](http://blog.opendns.com/2014/05/15/opendns-series-c-funding/)). And,
we have the people and resources to make you successful in this role.

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

\- Team: 10 engineers from MIT, Berkeley, CMU, Google/Google Research,
Facebook, Y Combinator, Microsoft Research, Palantir, Jane Street, IBM
Research, Yahoo Research, ...

\- Investors: Red Point, a16z, SHV, Social Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Microsoft, Tableau, Zendesk, AdRoll, Nitro, and many
more

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively win and retain customers

\- Looking for: strong engineers excited to join an early-stage startup to
help grow & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build on and extend our sophisticated model training pipeline that uses
data extracted from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to communicate results and frontends to
allow non-technical users to build complex models

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Create and shape the processes used to guide the engineering team to work
together effectively

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- [https://www.infer.com](https://www.infer.com)

\- hiring+hn@infer.com

------
lmeyerov
Graphistry - San Francisco - FULL-TIME || INTERN -
[http://www.graphistry.com](http://www.graphistry.com)

* Infrastructure for visually interacting with millions of datapoints in stock browsers

* Award-winning team from UC Berkeley

* Our stack combines: GPU cloud streaming, synthesis DSLs & compilers, NodeJS, OpenCL/OpenGL/CUDA, time series & graph databases.

* We're focusing on time series and graph data, starting with visibility into datacenter analytics. Our first customers are excited (cannot name publicly.)

* Meaningful equity and competitive pay

====

This is your shot at being one of the first employees! We're looking for two
roles:

1\. Info viz / frontend engineering:

Think data exploration needs a boost? This will involve making your favorite
infoviz papers real. Aesthetics, JS, D3, CSS/Less, and the desire to work with
us on the crazy GPU stuff.

2\. GPU / cloud / devops:

Think Mesos/Spark or Yarn/Tez are cool? Not afraid to turn dials on
HDFS/Cassandra or are excited by the idea of writing CUDA and deploying on GPU
racks? We need help getting something incredible into people's datacenters and
making it do even more.

Beyond needing you to be able to look forward, we also need you to look
around: we are solving real problems for real people, and that requires
empathy and care.

====

Please email Leo@graphistry.com about yourself and why you're curious. We love
building the future of the web & infoviz, and are excited to be bringing in
someone who wants take it even further!

------
atambo
Pittsburgh PA - Full Time / Intern

IBM Watson Group creates products and technologies using Cognitive Computing
to solve real problems, from winning Jeopardy to assisting doctors. Watson
does this by analyzing massive amounts of structured and unstructured data. We
are on the cutting edge of technology working to change the world.

Our team within Watson Group works on Watson Explorer, a web application
enabling data exploration and visualization. We are looking for senior and
junior front-end developers to join us.

How we work:

* Open and collaborative office environment - you will not be stuffed into a cubicle and left alone.

* Software craftsmanship - pairing, Test Driven Development (TDD), small commits in Git, Gerrit code reviews, continuous integration and deployment, daily standups with progress visualization

* Technologies we use - CSS (Sass and Compass), JS, JRuby on Rails, and Java

What you'll do:

* Develop full-stack web applications

* Work with designers and researchers to translate users’ needs into reality

* Influence design and direction of product

Want to come work with us? We're interested in you, too! See all of the
positions below:

[https://ibm.biz/BdRbgs](https://ibm.biz/BdRbgs)

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. No remote work – must be willing to work at our
Amsterdam office.

Silk [1] is looking for Javascript/TypeScript Engineers. We're building a
product that makes it easy for people to create sites with information that is
easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our vision is to bring
the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end [2]. Silk is
well-funded by top-tier VCs (NEA and Atomico) and we're located in the city
center of Amsterdam.

For more info & open positions: [https://jobs.silk.co/](https://jobs.silk.co/)

[1] [https://www.silk.co/](https://www.silk.co/)

[2] See [http://engineering.silk.co/](http://engineering.silk.co/) for
examples.

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) is hiring full-stack engineers in San Francisco to hack
education

Steve Jobs described education as one of the final frontiers still untouched
by modern technology. Clever ([https://getclever.com](https://getclever.com))
is building the data platform needed for great software to make its way into
the classroom. Just like Stripe has made it simple for developers to build
payment processing into their apps, Clever has made it easy for developers to
build applications for schools using student data.

We're a small team of highly technical hackers with deep experience in
education. Since releasing the Clever APIs in 2012, we've signed up the most
innovative education companies as partners and deployed our platform to 1 in
every 7 schools in America. Clever is making it easier for 4M students to use
technology in the classroom, and that number is growing rapidly.

We have all the usual SF startup perks: a beautiful loft office in SoMa, free
lunch, and great benefits. More importantly, you’ll be working around a team
of 24 smart, talented people (9 engineers) who are all equally committed to
solving this particular problem.

We’re always pushing each other to learn new things, both technical and
nontechnical - in the past few weeks we’ve done collaborative tech talks on
things like:

-exoplanets

-kitesurfing

-Magic: the Gathering

-Regular Expressions for Regular People

(We also play a lot of bughouse chess.)

We’re looking for full-stack engineers who can hack in Node, Go, and Python
(or are willing to learn), but more importantly, we’re looking for people who
share our passion for improving education. Come help us change the classroom:
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs)

------
pretzel
Qubit - London (+ New York web devs)

Do you have an eye for beauty? Do you know when you should be using SQL vs no-
SQL? Do you want your code to effect 6,000,000 people a day?

Qubit is personalising the web, and we need more engineers to work on filling
the demand. From collecting our data, to developing cutting-edge visualisation
tools to finding compelling means for other developers to consume your work,
the life of a engineer is varied and full of joy!

We're well looked after here in our Soho office, with a fully stocked kitchen
(that you barely need to use, since we are on top of the foodie Berwick St
market), a dedicated Chief Lifestyle Officer and a culture of getting shit
done. The best brands in the world use our products and we want the best
engineers to be creating them!

If you breathe Javascript, live on the command line and can create a
quadrocopter from scratch, then you'll fit in here and we want to hear from
you.

Drop us a line at careers+HN@qubitproducts.com, telling us a bit about
yourself!

------
olivercameron
Udacity, Bay Area, CA [https://udacity.com/jobs](https://udacity.com/jobs)

Democratizing higher education so that it is affordable and accessible is our
ultimate goal. We're working on some huge problems that profoundly change
lives.

We're hiring for pretty much every type of engineer (iOS, Android, front-end
and backend web) to help build out the classroom of the future.

We produce our own content, so we're also hiring course developers. A course
developer has a huge impact on the way we teach and the courses we build.

Whatever level of engineer you are, I'm sure we have an opening that fits for
you. As for the company itself, I can speak to how amazing an environment it
is here. People work sane hours, have autonomy, and are able to work on
problems that interest them.

I'm personally responsible for the mobile team, but I'm happy to help with any
other roles you might be interested in. Feel free to email at
oliver@udacity.com!

------
martian
Thumbtack - San Francisco

Thumbtack helps people accomplish personal projects central to their lives.
Thumbtack can help you remodel your kitchen, get photographs taken at your
wedding, or teach your daughter how to play the piano. We are a two-sided
marketplace that connects buyers and sellers in these service industries. We
work hard to empower small business owners nationwide to grow their
businesses.

Thumbtack's core values are 1) help locally, scale globally, 2) obsess over
our customers, and 3) improve relentlessly. We look for people who have raw
talent and drive, work well with others, are motivated to improve, and are
personable and intellectually curious.

Our engineering team is a lean 12 people, and supports the larger Thumbtack
team of 500. We work in a beautiful office in SoMa, eat family-style meals
cooked by our in-house chefs, study CS theory together, read and debate
literature at book club, brew beer, and provide annual stipends for self-
improvement. We offer competitive salary and equity along with great health
insurance and a flexible vacation policy.

We're hiring entrepreneurial engineers with the following kinds of expertise:

    
    
      * Statistics
      * Data science
      * Front-end engineering
      * Back-end engineering
      * Analytics and big data
      * Android
      * iOS
    
    

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

[http://www.fastcompany.com/3030952/whos-next/thumbtack-is-
co...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3030952/whos-next/thumbtack-is-coming-for-
yelp-and-angies-list-as-the-smartest-way-to-hire-professio)

H1-B and internships available.

Please contact chris @ thumbtack for more information.

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup focused on improving patient safety in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems.

Open positions:

* UI Engineer - Front-end developer with knowledge of CSS, HTML5, Javascript for our SaaS platform. Knowledge of MVC frameworks and CSS organization desired.

* Java Engineer - Core Java developer to help build out our SaaS platform. Experience with play! framework, dropwizard, event processing, distributed systems a plus.

Check us out at [http://www.pascalmetrics.com](http://www.pascalmetrics.com)

Full job listing:

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc)

If you're interested in getting involved with healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please feel free to reach out
to me directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
fixanoid
New York City | Full-Time | Ghostery

\---------------------------------------

Ghostery appears on Hacker News quiet often and sometimes people here think
that we should do things differently. Well, here we are, open for change if
you join us -- you, a senior level developer that will most definitely affect
the product direction, future of what Ghostery is, and affect the millions of
users that use Ghostery every single day. Full job description is here:
[https://purplebox.ghostery.com/post/1016024115](https://purplebox.ghostery.com/post/1016024115)
To apply, email us your CV or resume to careers@ghostery.com or follow the
links in the blog post.

We are in New York City and hope that the candidate is local, though
relocation assistance is offered. International candidates are welcome as
well. Feel free to ask any questions you may have.

------
magic_at_enimai
Nod Labs - [http://hellonod.com](http://hellonod.com) \- Mountain View CA -
Full Time, no remote work.

We believe our technology will fundamentally change how we interact with
computers and our environment. We have built the first and only pixel accurate
gestural control device, and we are just getting started.

Yourself: Self starter and mostly importantly a finisher - pick something up
and deliver without supervision. You will be a manager with a team size of one
- you. You will need to pick the next problem on the way to achieve our goals
and solve it. You could be working on our custom OS twiddling GPIOs or you
could be hacking on the backend or polishing off our iOS app. You will need to
hold a lot of complexity in your head and have solid CS fundamentals. For what
we do, Google may not have all the answers to your questions, github may not
have any such sample code and Stackoverflow may have a vaguely related
question with no replies, but you will be responsible for solving the problem.

Team: ex-(Apple, Facebook, Google, Jawbone, Lab126, NASA, Samsung).
Approximately 1/3rd of the team are PhDs (or PhDs on “pause”) in various
fields (Math, Physics, CS) from MIT, Stanford, CMU etc.

Along with incredibly smart engineers we are also looking for a world class
Product Manager who can work with the incredibly smart engineers while also
being laser sharp focused on execution.

Drop us an email at stdin@nod-labs.com

------
thisduck
Financeit - Toronto, Ontario,
[http://www.financeit.ca](http://www.financeit.ca) (soon to be financeit.io)

Financeit connects merchants with lenders allowing the merchants to offer
financing options to their customers. Since 2011, we've processed over 700MM
in loan applications. We recently raised a big series A to bring our product
to the US. [1]

We're looking for a Senior QA to:

* Work with developers and dedicated QA engineers to automate as much of the QA process as possible

* Work with a tech team where testing and QA are already deeply embedded in their DNA

* Roll up your sleeves and manually test the last mile when new features are rolled out

* Work with a team that already understands the importance of testing - all code must have rspec and cucumber tests written before getting shipped

* Help the developers understand what needs to be tested by involving yourself in the requirements gathering process early on

* Make an impact as we build a 21st century loan management system

Amongst your skills:

* Years of QA experience testing web, mobile and API products

* You love setting up frameworks and love giving input on how to re-organize roles and responsibilities to improve QA

* You're motivated to automate as much of QA as possible - and love researching new ways to do so

* Nothing gets by you – you understand a complicated product deeply and think of all the edge cases

* Proactive – you love giving feedback and strive to build a better product

* Very good at what you do

* Not afraid to think

We have:

* Sane working hours

* Great compensation

* Opportunity to work at a startup seeing huge growth and lots of success

Email us, mention hackernews: devjobs@financeit.ca

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/19/financeit-
raises-13-million...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/19/financeit-
raises-13-million-to-bring-simple-purchase-financing-options-to-small-and-
medium-businesses/)

~~~
whocanfly
Job description on your site's career page are identical for RoR and Test
developer. In fact, both pages' headline is Ruby on Rails developer.

Is RoR a pre-requisite for QA position?

~~~
thisduck
Rails is a nice to have, but it's not a pre-requisite for the QA position.

------
lost-theory
Lumosity - [http://www.lumosity.com/](http://www.lumosity.com/) \- San
Francisco, CA

We are looking for software engineers on the rails team and operations team
(the team I'm on)!

Lumosity provides brain training games to improve the minds and lives of our
60 million users worldwide. Lumosity.com is one of the largest consumer rails
apps and has a team of really smart engineers and product people building it.

If you're interested, please read the job descriptions and apply here:

Sr. Software Engineer (Rails):
[https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity/56dba397-a23d-43e6-b8cb-817be...](https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity/56dba397-a23d-43e6-b8cb-817beafafb1e)

Sr. Ops Engineer (DevOps):
[https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity/a9f51eeb-d3fd-479c-9ecf-e9023...](https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity/a9f51eeb-d3fd-479c-9ecf-e9023ba401a4)

Performance Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity/771d2086-f508-42e8-8f8e-3938b...](https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity/771d2086-f508-42e8-8f8e-3938b0f93421)

We also have a bunch of positions open at
[https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity](https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity) for engineers
(iOS, Android, Flash) and others (UX, marketing, internationalization, PM). If
you have any questions at all please email slieberman@lumoslabs.com and put
"Hacker News" in the subject!

------
_br
BloomReach - Mountain View, California

H1B, Intern, Full-time all welcome!

Apply at [http://bloomreach.com/careers](http://bloomreach.com/careers) or
send an email to dGFsZW50QGJsb29tcmVhY2guY29t and mention Hacker News.

BloomReach helps online businesses get their high quality and relevant content
found by their consumers. Our big data marketing applications deliver
personalized discovery to visitors between devices and across channels. Our
services just came in #9 in this year's Entrepreneur's 100 Brilliant
Companies:
[http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/233887](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/233887)

Check them out at [http://bloomreach.com/what-we-
do/](http://bloomreach.com/what-we-do/)

We have open positions in Engineering (we could definitely use a few more
Frontend Engineers), Data Science, Sales, and Product and Engagement
Management. If you don't find a position that interests you, fill out a
generic application and let us know what you want to work on- we're just
looking for smart, talented people to help us continue making BloomReach an
amazing place to work.

For engineering positions, if you can also send at least one cool piece of
code, or a link to something you’ve built, or a hack that you’re proud of,
we’d love to see it!

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)

We just won TechCrunch Disrupt NYC -
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/05/vurb/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/05/vurb/)

Tired of opening browser windows and tabs and jumping between sites? Vurb is
working on reinventing search, browsing, and sharing - by creating an
intelligent layer over the Internet that helps you get things done in one
place.

We do this by connecting the services we use in a contextual way, through data
technologies (search, machine learning, big data, etc.) and original thinking
around UI/UX.

We're funded by Max Levchin, Drew Houston (Dropbox), Naval Ravikant
(AngelList), CrunchFund, and many others. This is a hard problem, but it has
the potential to change the behavior of how we do things on the Internet.

Full-time opportunities in San Francisco (3+ yrs experience, interview on-
site)

* Search / Data Sciencist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, machine learning, recommendation systems, NLP, graph databases, data crawling/processing. Search experience strongly desired.

* Full-stack Engineer - experience in JavaScript and async programming (e.g., node.js) preferable

* Android Engineer

* Lead Designer - visual design, interaction design, and experience design - please include your portfolio or Dribbble when applying

jobs@vurb.com | angel.co/vurb

~~~
gue5t
You're thinking of the Web, not the Internet. The Web is already a layer on
top of the Internet, though I'm sure you would agree that to call the Web
intelligent would be out of the question. Good luck with the strong AI
problem!

------
possibilistic
Remote / Async / Anywhere for contract work (perm if we can get off the
ground)

 _Untitled Advanced Science Show Lecture Series_

We're Atlanta-based and in need of some biology, chemistry, and physics PhDs
(or students; perhaps even really good grads).

We want to film 15 minute science lectures that are much more advanced than
Cosmos or NOVA, but we need research and writing. Existing formats are drawn
out; we can be informationally dense and fast-paced. We'll include a few
relevant figures; we'll also add footnotes, equations, and primary literarure
citations for those that want to pause and do their own further exploration.

A perfect description of our demographic is HN--educated adults who might not
actually be pursuing the field we're covering but have a ton of interest in
science. This market also includes advanced college and high school students
that likewise share the same level of interest.

The lectures can be broad surveys or deep coverage of a particular area of
research or discovery. We're going to fund filming about 3 videos, film them
here in Atlanta, and then test the market for fit (ie. "Show HN"). If the
market demands a less "smart" or info-dense video, we'll probably abandon the
project. Our goal is to fill the perceived lack of advanced material, not
clone the existing formats.

bt at brand dot io

------
_mattb
Bay Area, CA. contract, >40hrs per week title: HW Test Engineer, Contract

We are a stealthy group designing and building some advanced robotics, and we
need more help testing our system and its subsystems. This is a great entry
level position -- a chance to work among many smart folks and learn about some
interesting technical systems.

Apologies for the vagueness, but if this is vaguely interesting, send me some
info about yourself and we can talk in more detail! You can reach me at
matt.ball.2@gmail.com

------
brendan_gill
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent)

At OpenSignal we are using mobile apps to tap into the smart phones we are all
carrying around with us to build up global crowdsourced sensor networks. Our
first[1] is for wireless signal where we are building a global database on the
coverage and performance of wireless networks (both mobile + WiFi) on a scale
that has never before been possible. Our second sensor network is
WeatherSignal[2], which uses the barometers, thermometers and hygrometers on
smart phones to crowdsource weather data and we have already published a
scientific paper[3] showing the potential of this approach.

If the concept of crowdsourced sensor networks appeals to you too then please
get in touch. We are hiring for all manner of different roles right not
(backend, frontend, UX/UI & data science) but most of all we are just looking
for smart, like minded people rather than people with specific, existing
skills.

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/)

[1][https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3.opensignal)
[2][https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal.weathersignal)
[3][http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-
weather/](http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-weather/)

------
lamby
Thread.com (YC S12) - Software engineer who loves product (Python/Django)
London, England. [https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-
engineer](https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-engineer)

We're a startup trying to reinvent retail so men can dress well without being
subject to the horrors of the high street or having to trawl through millions
of items online. We do this using a combination of powerful algorithms and
human stylists.

You'd be joining a small, highly technical team with a ton of startup
experience (the founders have started and sold 2 companies before). You'll be
one of the first technical hires and get to build and own huge parts of the
product and work on the core algorithms. One of our ancillary goals is to
build one of the best engineering cultures anywhere, and we'd love you to help
us do that. We launched in October and user and revenue numbers are scaling
extremely quickly. We're backed by a collection of the top investors from
London and Silicon Valley as well as Y Combinator.

We're especially interested in people who are interested in founding their own
startup one day. We view working at Thread as a founder bootcamp where you'll
learn about all parts of starting and growing a startup.

Want to learn more? Check out [https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-
engineer](https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-engineer) and you can see some
of our code at [http://dev.thread.com/](http://dev.thread.com/)

Thanks!

------
yllus
Rogers Media ( [http://www.rogersmedia.com/](http://www.rogersmedia.com/) )
based in Toronto, Canada. Downtown office location; no remote work.

We have an otherwise unadvertised full time position (3 month contract to
start) open that I think is the coolest job ever: We'd like to hire a Data
Evangelist; someone who looks at the reams of data flowing in from websites
like Sportsnet.ca, TodaysParent.com, NextIssue.ca and 680News.com and
humanizes it by finding two or three key things those brands can act on to
better meet their audience's needs.

The candidate would have lived through multiple website projects and would be
able to suggest how to further instrument a website with analytics to capture
data to help drive growth. They'd also have strong communication skills, as
they'd be shifting focus month to month to try to spend time with lots of our
brand websites and would meet with senior leaders of those brands to talk over
their findings.

If you or someone you know is interested, drop me a line at
sully.syed@rci.rogers.com . You'd be coming to work at 350 Bloor St. E for a
division that acts like a startup-within-a-company, with people who aren't
afraid to experiment and are trying to forment a data-driven culture.

------
chetanahuja
PacketZoom Engineering (look for johnpjoseph's post for sales/bd related
positions) Burlingame, CA [reposting because left out individual candidate
descriptions earlier and can't delete the old post now]

We’re looking for INTERNS, as well as FULL TIME core team members looking to
shape the company technology and culture. H1B VISA Transfer ok for the right
candidate. TN VISA ok. REMOTE considered for the perfect candidate.

Mobile networks are different. And yet we continue using the same _legacy_
protocol stack (TCP/HTTP/SSL) to connect mobile devices to the cloud. Does
that _frustrate_ you? Are you not afraid of opening a socket and send a few
UDP packets when you need to? Then we're looking for you.

Packetzoom is rethinking the whole stack from the ground up. You get to hack
network and/or security protocols, innards of mobile operating systems and
build a global distributed system around brand new protocols. If the challenge
intrigues you, contact me at chetan at packetzoom dot com.

You're a good fit if:

\- You've written C/C++ code in production in team environments \- Even better
if you've played around with networking and/or distributed security protocols
\- Even better if you've written this sort of code for mobile platforms

------
DLarsen
Connexity - Los Angeles & Ventura County

We're looking for sharp folks eager to unlock the value of big data. We serve
billions of transactions per day with super low latency through our online
advertising platform. At that scale, every contribution to our platform can
have a huge impact.

We hack on C, Scala, Rails, Redis, Hadoop, HBase and Postgres. We're likely to
get into Spark and Storm in the near future. We don't expect you to be an
expert in any of these technologies. In fact, I joined the team as a full-
fledged .NET guy. More than anything we're looking for the right kind of can-
do folks who thrive on building solid systems.

We offer a competitive salary, paid lunch, medical/dental, and uncapped
vacation.

Maybe you've been wanting to learn Scala. Maybe you've tinkered with
Kafka/Storm on a few EC2 instances but never had a chance to work with a ton
of data. We want you. You'll be joining a sharp team with a strong appetite
for progress.

I'm one of the engineers, and I'd be happy to chat about our team even if you
don't have a resume or consider yourself actively looking for a new gig. If
you'd prefer to jump directly into the HR channel, I can connect you with the
right folks. Email david.larsen@connexity.com.

------
phamilton
Location: San Francisco or Palo Alto, full time

BrightRoll ([http://www.brightroll.com](http://www.brightroll.com)) is looking
for all kinds of engineers, especially server side hackers to work on
composing internal services into public, REST APIs (we take the Fielding
dissertation seriously). We value functional programming, distributed systems,
fault tolerance and high availability, backed by all kinds of languages and
persistence schemes. We are serious about scala, erlang/elixir, ruby, node,
and store stuff in SQL, nosql, and sometimes in plain old files.

Our culture is one of uncompromising transparency and GSD (the good kind of
GSD, where anything that blocks us from getting stuff done is prioritized). We
value risk taking, learning from failure, provide superb compensation and
benefits, as well as having a laid back office culture (I personally practice
Hammock Driven Development fairly regularly). Feel free to apply via the web
site, and let us know hacker news sent you, or contact me directly (phamilton
at brightroll dot com). Thanks!

See
[http://www.brightroll.com/careers/greenhouse.php?gh_jid=6250](http://www.brightroll.com/careers/greenhouse.php?gh_jid=6250)

------
twakefield
Rackspace - San Francisco, CA (will relocate and remote possible)

Come work at Rackspace in the heart of San Francisco (2nd and Folsom). We have
28k sq feet that we also share with Geekdom, our collaborative co-working
space. Rackspace focuses on building big systems to serve other technologists
and builders. Being the founder of OpenStack, we encourage OSS development and
will fund time spent on OSS side projects.

There are various roles available. Below are some general outlines:

* All: Get stuff done, people that are motivated to make an impact.

* All: Excited to build new products, passion for new technology, new programming models.

* Backend Engineer: Distributed systems experience, passion for large scale systems.

* Frontend Engineer: Architecting interesting fully client side apps, dashboards, live updates, etc...

* Quality Engineering Manager: Continuous integration and deployment.

* Data Engineer: Designing and building systems to handle big data.

* Spam Fighting Engineer (Mailgun): Finding spammers and fraudsters with smart algorithms.

* Deliverability Engineer (Mailgun): Automating email deliverability best practices into code.

* Marketing managers (Mailgun and Exceptional.io): Taking the lead on these teams' marketing efforts.

H1B transfers are fine, obviously the cap on applications this year limits
applications 'til next year...

I was one of the Mailgun founders and run the San Francisco office so please
ping me directly, taylor.wakefield@rackspace.com

------
techscruggs
Austin TX, AcademicWorks, Senior Ruby Engineer / Systems Architect

We are looking for someone to help us scale, automate, and maintain our SaaS
application that is used by some of the largest and most prestigious
universities and foundations. We operate a heavily sharded environment and
process millions of scholarship applications for our customers. If you love
working on interesting problems while knowing that your work is actually
helping students pay for school, we'd love to talk to you.

We are a close-knit, pragmatic group. We have fun solving hard problems by
tackling them as a team, relying on open communication, and a consistent
willingness to pitch in. As a member of our team, you will be given ownership
over key projects and entrusted to lead them through to completion. The
contributions you make will have a real impact, and will be recognized by both
our customers and other team members.

Examples of the work you might do are: * Writing and assisting with the design
of new core features for both existing and new products; * Optimizing
application and system components for performance and reliability; * Creating
tools to automate the scaling of certain components of our AWS-backed
infrastructure; and * Instrumenting our application and systems to capture
performance and business metrics.

Our technology stack includes: * Amazon EC2, Route53, S3, and ElastiCache *
Ruby/Rails * Cassandra * Elasticsearch * Postgres * Chef * Redis

If these types of problems and technologies interest you, please contact us at
careers@academicworks.com . Experience in one or more of the technologies
mentioned is preferred. Passion (and a basic understanding of Linux) is
required.

------
lbarrow
Braintree -- Chicago, San Francisco. We'll pay for relocation.

We're hiring software and production engineers of all skill levels.

Braintree makes awesome payments APIs for developers. You've almost certainly
used our product; we power payments for companies like GitHub, Uber, Dropbox,
Heroku and CloudFlare.

We're not an early-stage startup anymore -- we were acquired by PayPal for
$800 million in December 2013. Partnering with PayPal gives us the resources
to grow faster than ever, both in the US and internationally. I joined the
company about 22 months ago, and we've more than quadrupled our size since
then. This place is a rocketship.

Typical projects you might work on:

* Decomposing and scaling a payment gateway that handles $15 billion per year of transactions. Have you ever been on call for an application that makes $29,000 a minute?

* Building SDKs that make payments on mobile devices easy and frictionless, both for developers and consumers.

* Build abstractions that make accepting payments, in all their crazy varieties, easy all over the world -- not just in the US.

You can read more at
[https://braintreepayments.com/careers](https://braintreepayments.com/careers)
or email me at lionel.barrow@getbraintree.com.

------
aston
CopThis - San Francisco

CopThis is the online retailer for music merchandise. We help fans discover
and buy authentic gear from thousands of amazing artists; from the Beatles and
Guns N Roses to Kanye West and Lady Gaga.

Who are we?

A diverse team of technical experts, fans, hustlers, perfectionists and
friends. We love collaborating, moving fast and shipping products.

You

You aren't a rockstar. We work with plenty of them and they typically don't
make great engineers.

You are a web or mobile engineer that can help us build great products for
iOS, Android and the web. You are collaborative, enjoy working in a fast-paced
environment and like solving hard, interesting problems.

You have a proclivity for building and a bias towards action.

What We Offer

Working at CopThis is a rare opportunity to solve problems for some of the
worlds most talented artists as well as (potentially at least) millions of
fans.

Daily interaction with colleagues who have built massively successful
companies, products used by hundreds of millions of people and personally
collaborated with some of the most successful artists in the world.

We recognize there are many paths that can be taken to becoming a great
developer and value working with people from diverse backgrounds.

And we are competitive in all the normal ways Job descriptions say.

For more info email us at jobs@copthis.com

~~~
wturner
email was returned

~~~
aston
Sorry about earlier. Should be fixed now...

------
webXL
South Lake Tahoe (Zephyr Cove, NV) Informa Investment Solutions, Inc. is
seeking both a senior and a junior web developer to join our web applications
team at our office on the shores of Lake Tahoe. If you love designing and
building modern, responsive web applications that make it easy for business
users to run sophisticated investment analysis software, we would like to talk
to you. We’re an established company with actual paying customers and we want
to make our little corner of the world a better place for our users.

We use standards-based HTML, JavaScript and CSS to build a cross-browser UI.
We use a lot of state of the art technology – HTML5, canvas, RequireJS,
Backbone, LESS and node.js. The backend is a mixture of C#, Java, C++ because
we believe in using the right tool for the job, and we are regularly
evaluating our tools to ensure that. Our development process is agile and we
release our web products approximately once a month.

Our offices are a five minute walk from the Nevada shore of Lake Tahoe and
Heavenly ski resort is a fifteen minute drive from the office. As a developer
you’ll also get your own private office and even though we mostly develop on
Windows, all our developers have Mac hardware. We prefer to hire generalists
who are as curious and excited about technology as we are. All of us enjoy
learning new technologies and tools; we have a small team and each developer
should be able to work on every aspect of the system.

Please note: this is a full-time, on-site position. We would prefer you to
work in our Zephyr Cove office, but we also have offices in White Plains, NY
or Nashville, TN that you could work out of. If you're interested, please
email matt.motherway -at- informais.com (and put “Hacker News” in the
subject). Thanks.

------
scottdthomas
San Francisco (SOMA) -- Grammarly -- Platform/DevOps/Backend Engineering Leads

Grammarly ([http://www.grammarly.com)is](http://www.grammarly.com\)is)
building out our core engineering teams in SF.

First, a little about us:

\- Our product: Grammarly
([http://www.grammarly.com](http://www.grammarly.com)) makes the world's best
automated online proofreader, which highlights 250+ common grammar errors. -
Grammarly is profitable, and cash-flow positive -- all without raising any
venture capital -- which allows us to chart our own path. - We have
significant traction already -- millions of users, 1M+ fans on Facebook,
partnerships with 200+ universities and more.

We are looking to add exceptional engineers to the mix here in SF. Our tech
stack includes: - AWS stack - Programming languages: Java, Erlang, Node.js,
Lisp, Python - Chef, Jenkins, Nexus, Github - MySQL, MongoDB , Redis,
PostgreSQL - And/or the best tool for the job

TO APPLY: You can check out our open positions at
[http://www.grammarly.com/jobs](http://www.grammarly.com/jobs) or email to
scott.thomas AT grammarly.com.

Thanks!

------
mbesto
Engaged Education

SF BAY AREA or CHARLOTTE, NC (open to REMOTE, but must willing to travel)

Engaged Education is a seed stage, funded company, founded by three Stanford
GSB graduates and experienced entrepreneurs. Looking for a LINGUISTICS/SPEECH
SOFTWARE HACKER.

Engaged Education aims to revolutionize childhood education with a wearable
device that measures the quantity and quality of parent-child interaction.
Over 30 years of research shows that the number and quality of words spoken
directly to a child is the single greater predictor of educational success.

We're looking for a candidate who has:

    
    
      - Speech and linguistic processing and hacking experience
      - Passion for education
      - Web and mobile development skills (platform agnostic, mobile or hardware experience is a plus)
      - ML/NLP experience is a plus
      - Front-end skills are also a plus
    

Contract Type:

    
    
      - 3 months initially
      - Open to undergraduates, recent grads, contractors, or people looking for a full time position 
      - Can be remote to SF Bay or Charlotte, but must be willing to travel to meet in person
      - Contract is overall flexible, as we're mainly looking for the right person and the right fit
    

Compensation & Perks

    
    
      - Exposure to world class proven entrepreneurs and investors, high personal visibility
      - Attractive salary package to be discussed with successful applicant, may include equity
      - Positive working environment where everyone’s unique skills and opinions are valued and challenged
      - Silicon Valley startup experience
    

Please contact Jon Boggiano -> jonboggiano@gmail.com

Website not live, please email for more details if interested.

------
tomatbase
Bournemouth, UK - Mobile App (iOS) Developer at We Are Base

We're are looking for an iOS developer to lead mobile app production on work
for the RNLI and mobile ticketing for our passenger transport clients. Your
work will have a positive impact on thousands of people every day.

You'll be working as part of a talented team of web and mobile application
engineers and designers, 5 mins from one of the UK's top rated beaches.

With a great quality of life, creative and technology conferences including
Silicon Beach and re:develop, the UK's largest open device lab and the launch
of Bournemouth University's Data Science Institute the area's tech scene is
fast becoming the destination for innovation outside of London.

Base are behind the open device lab, re:develop and plenty more. This is a
great opportunity to become a key player in a product and service innovation
company that is building exceptional applications.

To find out more check
[http://wearebase.com/assets/JobSpecMobileAppiOSDev.pdf](http://wearebase.com/assets/JobSpecMobileAppiOSDev.pdf)
and wearebase.com

------
mikebabineau
The Factory - San Francisco, CA --
[http://www.thefactory.com/](http://www.thefactory.com/)

The Factory is changing the way companies are built. Backed by the founder of
Skype and Rdio and led by Rdio's exec team, we're a product incubator without
the burdens of outside influence, funding, or time constraints.

We are well-funded and have a small and exceptional team of twelve. We have a
gorgeous office in SOMA. Salary is top-notch, as are the equity and benefits
as an early member.

We're looking for highly experienced, entrepreneurially-minded builders to
help:

* Dream up and build products

* Develop and perfect a common platform and pipeline

* Create open-source tools to help others launch products

Current positions:

* Senior Front-End Engineer ([http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf](http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf))

* Senior Back-End Engineer (opportunistic)

* Other roles (opportunistic)

You can read more about us here: [http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-
janus-friis-todd-be...](http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-janus-friis-
todd-berman/)

A smattering of tech we're working on includes: Scala, Python, Mesos,
Marathon, Docker, Packer, ZooKeeper, Exhibitor, AWS, Finagle, Zipkin, and
Kestrel. We've already open sourced a number of projects, too:
[https://github.com/thefactory/](https://github.com/thefactory/)

If you think this sounds like a fit, drop me a line: mike@thefactory.com

------
ar7hur
Wit.AI (YC W14) ([https://wit.ai/jobs](https://wit.ai/jobs)) - fulltime, Palo
Alto

We are building the AI platform that helps 3000+ developers create apps that
understand human language [1].

We’d like to hear from you if:

\- You are a full-stack software engineer: you know how to build entire
projects/features from Web UI to core ML algorithms

\- You are curious: you can’t resist the urge to solve hard problems, learn
new domains, try new things, and you don’t take “that’s impossible” for an
answer

\- You have done many mistakes (we know you won’t make them again)

Experience in NLP/Speech/Machine Learning is not required (and actually we
also like when you _don’t_ have any: curiosity > knowledge). Being ready to
learn/do whatever it takes to succeed, from Clojure to Javascript to
supporting users to C to assembling furniture, _is_ expected though.

Check out [https://wit.ai/jobs](https://wit.ai/jobs) for details

[1] [https://wit.ai/blog/2014/02/24/her-the-
movie](https://wit.ai/blog/2014/02/24/her-the-movie)

------
alexk
Mailgun (ex-YC W11), [http://www.mailgun.com](http://www.mailgun.com) Austin,
Blacksburg, San Antonio or San Francisco!

    
    
       _________
      |\       /|
      | \     / |
      |  `...'  |
      |__/___\__|
    

+++ Who we are +++

* Mailgun is The Email Service for Developers.

* We make it easy for developers to implement email into their software.

* We're ex-YC and were acquired by Rackspace in 2012 but remain an independent product.

* We move fast in a startup-like atmosphere but we have access to juicy hardware, large marketing muscle and world class data centers.

+++ Scalability Engineer +++

* Working on Mailgun sending pipeline.

* Scaling and tuning Cassandra clusters.

* Optimizing existing and writing new Python and Go code.

* Benchmarking and load testing.

* Improving Mailgun resilience and fault tolerance with better algorithms.

+++ Infrastructure Engineer +++ * Working on Mailgun infrastructure including
inter-process communication, fail over, monitoring and auto recovery.

* Optimizing Mailgun deployment, continuous integration and service discovery.

+++ Spam Fighting Engineer +++ Finding spammers and fraudsters with smart
algorithms.

+++ Deliverability Engineer +++ Automating email deliverability best practices
into code. You know email and you prefer commanding an army of bots instead of
humans.

+++ Read more here +++
[https://github.com/mailgun/hiring](https://github.com/mailgun/hiring)

To apply just shoot us an email: hack@mailgun.net

~~~
stock_toaster
Any remote positions or are you only looking for on-site folks?

------
cstigler
Zaption - San Francisco, CA
([http://www.zaption.com/jobs](http://www.zaption.com/jobs)) - Full-Stack
JavaScript Developer

Zaption is a platform for video learning. Teachers use Zaption’s intuitive web
app to quickly add images, text, quizzes, and discussions to existing videos
from YouTube or Vimeo. We're funded by the NewSchools Venture Fund and Dr.
Michael J Burry, and have real traction and revenue with large university
partners.

We're a 5-person team looking for a full-stack JavaScript developer. We are on
a Node.js/MongoDB/Knockout stack and offer a competitive salary, a meaningful
bit of equity, and full benefits. If you're smart, friendly, and care about
education, you'd be a great fit.

Email me at charlie@zaption.com or check out our Jobs page at
[http://www.zaption.com/jobs](http://www.zaption.com/jobs). You can play
around with our product for free, just go to
[http://www.zaption.com/signup](http://www.zaption.com/signup).

------
whitperson
Sailthru - [http://www.sailthru.com/](http://www.sailthru.com/) \- New York

Sailthru is the leading provider of personalized marketing communications
technology. We automatically aggregate and analyze disparate user data sets
for leading enterprise companies to create highly personalized customer
experiences that lead to bigger revenue opportunities. At Sailthru, we believe
that every user is unique.

As an engineer at Sailthru you'd be joining a passionate team of engineers --
including our CTO who codes alongside the team -- to tackle complex challenges
of scaling architecture, dive into leading edge technologies, and have
strategic impact on architectural features in the product roadmap.

Open Dev roles:

Senior Systems Engineer - NYC -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3CpvsgwJ](http://jobvite.com/m?3CpvsgwJ)

Engineer - NYC -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3ipvsgwp](http://jobvite.com/m?3ipvsgwp)

Engineer - NYC -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3vqvsgwD](http://jobvite.com/m?3vqvsgwD)

------
mino
NGI SpA, Milan, Italy or REMOTE

I'm the CTO of a Italian ISP, we have 2000 radio towers all over the country
and 150k active customers. We operate a very peculiar network based on a
proprietary fixed wireless access platform and with unusually high backhauling
mesh factor [1] which provides both extremely high redundancy and extremely
painful headaches :)

Frustrated by the limitations of the big vendors [2] we decided to engineer
our own SDN platform, based on a custom network appliance we designed on a
multi-core CPU [3], Linux and OpenVSwitch.

It is a "bold" move to build what we expect to become the hardware platform
our country-wide network.

We are now trying to set-up a small team (headcount <=4) focused on this
project. We are based near Milan, Italy, but for this specific workgroup we
are looking to form a distributed/remote team.

Essential requirements:

* already familiar with openvswitch

* development will be in C and nodejs (most of our network services are aready in nodejs: dhcp, radius, syslog, etc)

* full-time commitment, this is not a freelance post

Feel free to get in touch: mino@ngi.it

[1] i.e., the number of backhaul links per radio tower

[2] See the old but still very inspiring James Hamilton's rant:
[http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/12/19/NetworkingTheLas...](http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/12/19/NetworkingTheLastBastionOfMainframeComputing.aspx)

[3]
[http://www.tilera.com/sites/default/files/images/products/TI...](http://www.tilera.com/sites/default/files/images/products/TILE-
Gx8072_PB041-03_WEB.pdf)

------
agazso
C++ Engineer

Europe/Hungary/Budapest

Full-time / no remote work / relocation supported

Prezi is a zooming presentation software that uses an open canvas instead of
traditional slides, is available on desktop, browsers, iPads and iPhones. With
offices in San Francisco and Budapest, we work together with 200 employees.
You’ll love to work with us if you want to: 1\. create an app used by 40
million users 2. work together with people, who are smarter than you, who can
inspire you, 3. use the technologies, tools and methods on you daily work, you
like, 4. work in small, independent teams, 4. do something from scratch, 5.
have free food all day long

Currently we are building a new C++ team, where you will be developing a
complex editor for Prezi. If you want to solve non-trivial architectural
problems, take full ownership of features, work with a wide range of software
tools and technologies and work on a new codebase, not legacy stuff, send us
your application:

[http://prezi.com/jobs/oHh7XfwM/](http://prezi.com/jobs/oHh7XfwM/)

~~~
zerr
Such a wonderful product and a company and what a shame you don't allow remote
work, at least within the same European timezone... ;)

------
lttg
Afoundria - Austin, TX full-time, permanent

Hello, HN. Afoundria is hiring a Front-End Developer in Austin, Texas.
Afoundria is a healthcare startup headquartered in Austin, Texas with three
product lines:

Emergency department nurse and physician charting, post-acute charting and
transition of care, data services (mostly moving large blocks of HL7 data from
one party to another)

We have offices in Austin and Dallas and the usual startup perks like daily
ping-pong; bowling, roller skating, and TopGolf outings; and a fridge full of
beer. Many of us have worked together 10-15 years or longer because we get a
kick out of solving healthcare problems for our users.

We don't ask trick interview questions or ask you to solve ridiculous puzzles.
If you can get along well with a team and write solid code, we'd love to talk
to you. Also, we value diversity. Everyone is encouraged to apply if you meet
the requirements.

Technology Stack: CentOS/Apache/MySQL/Tomcat, Groovy/Grails web framework,
HTML/CSS/JS front end <-0-0-0-0-0 This is you

We often have personal relationships with our users because we -like- to do
business that way, but also it's the only way to really find out what they
need, and then turn that knowledge into useful features. You will have a lot
of autonomy to come up with new ideas and design/develop them, and the code
you write will go into production immediately.

Summary: Front-end developer located in Austin, proficient in "the way" of
Javascript, good enough at HTML and CSS to create fully functional layouts
from mockups, immediate start date, salary range is $85k-$100k/year

Submit resume and anything else of interest to jobs@afoundria.com. We'd love
to see your GitHub, HN, or Reddit profile, etc.

------
noahbrier
New York, NY. Full time. We're looking for vp engineering, jr & sr python
engineers, jr & sr frontend (js/backbone) engineers + jr. & sr. android & iOS
engineers.

As you can tell from the job openings, Percolate is a very quickly growing
SAAS company in NYC. We are building a platform that helps companies manage
all their marketing. We recently raised a $24 million Series B lead by
Sequoia.

We're looking for a VP to lead the team of ~30, as well as backend (all
levels), frontend engineers (we run backbone.js alongside our RESTful API) and
mobile (iOS + android). On the backend, we're especially interested in folks
with good experience working with lots of data and excited to build real-time
systems.

Here's thirteen reasons why you should come work here: (1) Our goal is to
build the best engineering team in NYC (2) Every employee gets salary + equity
(3) As we get bigger, you will be able to focus on what you are good at (4) We
are all different and we love it (5) GPL compliant company (6) You choose your
workstation (7) You choose your tools (8) No worries, free your mind: NY
salary + medical + dental (9) No vacation policy (we don't count the # of days
you take in a year) (10) Company invests in you: Fly to PyCon and other
conferences (11) We prefer quality over quantity: Focus on clean code and test
coverage (12) Your voice will be heard (13) We just got a cold-brew coffee keg
for the summer

Lots more info about us at our new about pages:
[http://percolate.com/about](http://percolate.com/about) If you're interested
email us at jobs@percolate.com or apply at
[http://percolate.com/about/jobs/](http://percolate.com/about/jobs/) If you
have any questions you can email me (I'm co-founder and CEO) directly at
noah@percolate.com. Thanks.

------
ronwsmith
Springleaf Financial, Chicago -- Full-time, will pay for relocation and/or
sponsor visas

Springleaf is a leading provider of consumer credit online and through over
800 stores across the U.S. The Chicago office is focused on all digital
initiatives. We're working to redesign the web site from scratch and build a
new decision engine using analytical modeling.

We are a small and quickly growing office. Join us and get that startup feel
with the backing of a large financial company.

Technology stack: Ruby on Rails, Bootstrap, R, PostgreSQL, Redis, Jenkins, Git

\-
[https://www.springleaffinancial.com/](https://www.springleaffinancial.com/)

\-
[https://www.springleaffinancial.com/careers/](https://www.springleaffinancial.com/careers/)

\- [https://www.linkedin.com/company/springleaf-financial-
servic...](https://www.linkedin.com/company/springleaf-financial-services)

There are currently 244 open jobs nationwide in all fields.

Apply online or contact me directly: ronald.smith@springleaf.com

------
ddtruong17
Kaggle | Full-Time | San Francisco, CA (Open to Remotes) |
[https://www.kaggle.com/careers](https://www.kaggle.com/careers)

Product Manager, Data Scientist and Software Engineer

Kaggle is best known as the world’s largest community of data scientists. Our
community of over 170,000 data scientists compete to solve complex data
problems.

We have branched out beyond our core business of machine learning
competitions, to build end-to-end solutions in specific industries. Our first
focus industry is energy, where we are working with Global 10 companies to
make better decisions on where and how to drill for oil & gas. Our solutions
take detailed geological and engineering data and help predict well
performance. These solutions can minimize capital and environmental
destruction by helping operators drill fewer uneconomic wells.

For more details and to apply, you can check out the job listing on our
website: [https://www.kaggle.com/careers](https://www.kaggle.com/careers)

------
jgautsch
Preferral - Nashville, TN ([http://workmein.com](http://workmein.com)) - open
to remote

We got rejected from YC. But by Q4 our software will be facilitating patient
referrals for 300+ hospitals (seriously) Come be the third hire - a full stack
engineer who wants to own the product and eventually lead. as the company
grows. We use a fairly standard Rails stack (Rails 4.1, postgres, redis, git,
ec2, etc.) plus some other cool things like Mirth Connect.

\---

Why is Preferral a great place to work?

If you're interested in, or have experience in healthcare, Preferral is the
place to be. We share a top floor office (sweet pic:
[http://imgur.com/ag8yiza](http://imgur.com/ag8yiza)) in downtown Nashville
with an $800MM VC fund headed by the former CEO of Vanderbilt Medical. Come
work with us, and the former Vanderbilt Medical CIO will knuckle bump you
every day (again, seriously).

We are well funded, already profitable (not just the ramen kind either), and
have large enterprise customers.

\--

Preferral is SaaS for patient referral scheduling. The number of patient
referrals has doubled in the last 10 years to 107 million per year- most of
them via fax. Preferral's goal is to dramatically increase the efficiency of
care coordination between healthcare providers. Our software increases the
efficiency of primary care physicians, provides specialist physicians with a
better patient mix, and allows insurance companies and healthcare systems to
help ensure patients stay in network. As a result, patients get higher
quality, more affordable, more appropriate care with better outcomes.

I would love to hear from you whether you're interested in joining us
(awesome!) or just want to chat. Shoot me a message at jon@workmein.com or
@jongautsch

------
iamclovin
San Francisco

Full-time and/or Internships for the summer. Go is the language of choice for
all of our new projects and we work closely with Docker, InfluxDB and other
great OSS. We're looking for platform engineers, ops engineers, software
engineers and product designers -
[https://www.nitrous.io/jobs](https://www.nitrous.io/jobs)

We are shaping the way developers work in the future and we are building a
product that developers love and use everyday:
[https://twitter.com/nitrousio/favorites](https://twitter.com/nitrousio/favorites)

We've recently been armed with $6.65M in Series A funding from some great
investors and we also have on board James Yu (Co-Founder of Parse), Joe Stump
(Co-Founder of Sprintly/SimpleGeo), Tobi Luttke (Rails core and CEO of
Shopify) as our advisors.

We just moved into a great office in South Park, San Francisco and we're
looking forward to some exciting product launches in the next year!

------
sv123
Leafly: Seattle, WA

Who We Are:

We’re Leafly (leafly.com), a growing startup dedicated to building a
comprehensive, useful directory of cannabis strains and dispensary locations
to help patients safely and securely find the best solution for their
particular needs. Our web and mobile visitors browse strain ratings, study
reviews, read recommendations, and find trusted dispensary locations.

What We Need:

We’re looking for a mid-level software engineer with an understanding of the
full stack, web generalist and a ridiculous enthusiasm for joining an
exciting, growing startup with employees who work hard, have fun, laugh a lot,
and are dedicated to providing the best directory for cannabis patients on the
web.

Responsibilities:

-Build out new, exciting projects for the Leafly community

-Design, implement, benchmark and deploy simple, elegant, high-performance code

-Work on the full stack, web and mobile web client and server development

-Interact with designers, content providers and others to build products people will love

Requirements:

-Experience building large-scale ASP.NET MVC web applications

-Experience with document databases, like RavenDB, MongoDB or CouchDB

-Ability to work with latest MV* Javascript front-end frameworks

-Proficient in markup

-Knowledge of the latest HTML/CSS trends and technologies

-Familiarity with responsive design best practices

-Understanding of good user experience and what constitutes good design

-Good communication skills with an ability to communicate complex ideas easily and quickly

-Strong CS background

Contact: scott [at] leafly[dot]com

------
jscalisi
Palantir Technologies | Software Engineer, Internal Tools | Palo Alto, CA

Palantir is causing a paradigm shift in analysis, a fundamental change in the
way that people approach and utilize data and we’re doing it in the heart of
Silicon Valley. In addition to being right across the street from the Palo
Alto Caltrain Station, we are situated in the midst of its thriving downtown
area, a stone’s throw east of Stanford and a short jaunt south of San
Francisco.

The Internal Tools team is comprised of the experts that spend their time
building, maintaining, and improving the glue that holds our development
process together. In this highly cross-functional role, you’ll be developing
innovative solutions that facilitate developer productivity.

For more Info:
[http://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000002...](http://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000002LiKaAAK)

Any questions? Email me at jscalisi@palantir.com

------
yesimahuman
Ionic Framework - [http://ionicframework.com/](http://ionicframework.com/) \-
Madison, WI or REMOTE

We are looking for a few great developers to help make Ionic and web
technologies the leading platform for mobile development.

The first role we are looking for is a core contributor to our open source
GitHub project
([https://github.com/driftyco/ionic](https://github.com/driftyco/ionic)). As a
core contributor, you will work with the existing contributor team to add new
features to the framework, fix issues, interact with the community, and build
out build and test services. We are looking for strong Javascript developers
that love the web but are interested in adapting native concepts to the
browser. We are lucky to say we get to work on open source as a full time job!

We are also looking for two backend developers to help build out our as yet
unreleased backend services and tools which will give Ionic developers some
unique and powerful features that make building on Ionic very compelling. Come
help us build out our service stack on AWS with Docker, Python, and Go.

In the few months since Ionic has been out, the project has seen some really
great adoption. With 6200 stars, Ionic is one of the top 120 projects on
github and rising quickly. Traffic is growing 40% month over month, and our
developer community is becoming very strong. Come join our team of 12 (a
mixture of Madison and remote in the US) in making native development a thing
of the past! (More about our company:
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/10/drifty-makers-of-the-
ionic-...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/10/drifty-makers-of-the-ionic-mobile-
framework-raise-1-million/))

To apply, either send an email to max AT ionicframework DOT com, or apply on
AngelList: [https://angel.co/ionic-2](https://angel.co/ionic-2)

------
bbgm
Amazon Web Services, Seattle - Full Time

I am looking for experienced developers for a new team that will be
responsible for delivering a number of foundational and customer facing
services for the next generation of the core Amazon EC2 infrastructure. If you
have experience or interest in building very large scale services and
warehouse-scale computing please feel free to apply at one of the job
requisitions below. If you want to find out more, feel free to reach out to me
at deesingh [AT] amazon dot com.

== Reqs ==

Software Development Manager:
[http://www.amazon.jobs/job/265339](http://www.amazon.jobs/job/265339)

Software Developerment Engineers:
[http://www.amazon.jobs/job/265340](http://www.amazon.jobs/job/265340) and
[http://www.amazon.jobs/job/266403/](http://www.amazon.jobs/job/266403/)

------
evaneykelen
NLCollect.nl - The Netherlands - REMOTE - Apply at [https://nlcollect-
bv.workable.com/j/7D9B3037ED](https://nlcollect-bv.workable.com/j/7D9B3037ED)

NLCollect has created a service for sports clubs and other organizations to
make invoicing of club members a breeze. Invoicing, reminding, online
payments: everything is processed via NLCollect.

We're a small team (just five people), we love remote working but we also like
to get together for beers and a great dinner.

NLCollect is built in Ruby (+ Ruby on Rails) and JavaScript (+ jQuery). We
value simplicity, creative solutions, and the ability to get things done.

You will have the opportunity to contribute to all areas of our code base.

\- B.S. in Computer Science or equivalent experience

\- Fluent in a dynamically-typed and object-oriented language (e.g. Ruby,
Python)

\- Several years experience with e.g. Rails or Django

@recruiters: please don't contact us, we're not interested.

------
michaelrbock
Udacity - iOS Developer - Mountain View, CA - REMOTE for right candidate

Why Work at Udacity?

We believe that education is no longer a one-time event but a lifelong
pursuit. Technology is advancing and there is a growing gap in skills and the
knowledge needed to contribute to modern society. We're rethinking how
education is delivered to provide relevant, affordable and lifelong learning
opportunities.

We teach modern programming, software development, data science, product
design, and entrepreneurship in an engaging, accessible way that emphasizes
mastery over memorization.

We're especially looking for iOS Engineers (but also other Software Engineers,
Course Developers, Course Managers, and more). Please feel free to email me at
michael.bock@udacity.com (add HN to the subject line) or check out
[https://www.udacity.com/jobs](https://www.udacity.com/jobs)

------
dave_sullivan
Ersatz Labs -- remote or on-site (San Francisco) -- Frontend, backend
engineers. UX Designer.

[http://www.ersatzlabs.com](http://www.ersatzlabs.com)

We make a platform for building deep neural networks in the cloud. It provides
access via a SaaS web interface and via an API. We are currently 9 people and
have been open since Jan 2013.

Backend, our stack looks something like this: linux, cuda, python, theano,
pylearn2, numpy, django

Frontend: backbone, react, a little bit of d3, a little bit of three.js

Familiarity with some or all of these technologies a plus. Strong familiarity
with machine learning required. Strong familiarity with modern neural networks
(methods like dropout, hessian free optimization, deep networks, semantic
vector spaces, t-sne, and others) is a major plus, but we can teach.

Email me for more information: dave {at} ersatzlabs.com I'm co-founder and
CEO.

------
choult
DataSift | Reading UK, San Francisco and New York

DataSift, the world's leading supplier of social data - we're now the only
independent provider of the Twitter firehose and archive, for example - is
growing like mad. We're after engineers of numerous descriptions (PHP, C++,
Scala, Node, Python, Java) to add to our world class team in Reading, UK as
well as technical sales and account managers in the US and Europe

Our stack includes (in no particular order):

* Hadoop * Scala * C++ * PHP * NodeJS * Python * ZeroMQ * Kafka * Redis * Go

For more information on any engineering jobs, drop me a line on
chris.hoult@datasift.com - I'm personally after a full stack front end
engineer with PHP/JS - and I'll do my best to answer.

You can check out all of our positions here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3FvosgwL](http://jobvite.com/m?3FvosgwL)

------
zbowling
Apportable (YC W2011) - San Francisco, CA
[http://apportable.theresumator.com/apply](http://apportable.theresumator.com/apply)

Apportable is a 3 year old company. The Apportable SDK automatically converts
iOS applications to Android, without extensive changes to the original
codebase. Optimized for performance, Apportable cross-compiles the Objective-C
code to machine code that runs directly on the Android device’s processor, as
opposed to translating the app to Java or running a virtual machine.

With Apportable, developers can use the best tools (Objective-C and Xcode),
seamlessly maintain app parity, focus on feature development instead of
rewriting a second codebase, and reduce time-to-market or launch
simultaneously! Not only that, games that run Objective-C on Android will
normally perform better than an equivalent Java version.

Release Manager; Mobile Games:
[http://apportable.theresumator.com/apply/aHb8Ny/Release-
Mana...](http://apportable.theresumator.com/apply/aHb8Ny/Release-Manager-
Mobile-Games.html)

Software Engineer; Graphics:
[http://apportable.theresumator.com/apply/pwWHvV/Software-
Eng...](http://apportable.theresumator.com/apply/pwWHvV/Software-Engineer-
Graphics.html)

Software Engineer; Mobile Consultant:
[http://apportable.theresumator.com/apply/rSj3z6/Software-
Eng...](http://apportable.theresumator.com/apply/rSj3z6/Software-Engineer-
Mobile-Consultant.html)

Software Engineer; SDK Platform:
[http://apportable.theresumator.com/apply/AXsBPW/Software-
Eng...](http://apportable.theresumator.com/apply/AXsBPW/Software-Engineer-SDK-
Platform.html)

Project Manager: [http://apportable.theresumator.com/apply/mDx3Ep/Project-
Mana...](http://apportable.theresumator.com/apply/mDx3Ep/Project-Manager.html)

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - VISA, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired SEVEN full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app, with a tiny mobile team)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations / NLP - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Big Data infrastructure - work with hive, hadoop, impala to crunch tons of data

* Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and year-round.

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!). Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4
other YCombinator companies, more than from any other startup. We think this
says something about the kind of people that we like to hire, and we love
hiring people with entrepreneur and startup ambitions. We are always looking
for international people interested in moving to the US and can help you
secure a visa.

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at jared at
scribd.com.

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by over 15mm teachers and students to manage behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup with funding some of the biggest names in the
valley (Jeff Clavier, Ron Conway, General Catalyst, Mitch Kapor...), and we're
one of the fastest growing education companies of all time. Last year, we
raised an $8.5m series A round led by Shasta Ventures. We're the only non-YC
company that Paul Graham has ever invested in.

We've built a product that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement
with millions of kids, and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully
with you on board. We have a strong team, an extremely comfortable and relaxed
environment and great salary + benefits. If you're a strong hacker who wants
to use JavaScript to change the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------  
    
    
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/    
    
    
    
      --------------------------    
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:

[http://www.classdojo.com/jobs](http://www.classdojo.com/jobs)

Right now our most important hire is for a visual designer. You will be
joining our talented UX/visual designer Monica, and you'll be defining our
visual style across web, iOS and Android while working on some exciting
features that millions of students, teachers and parents love. We think
there's someone out there that will love designing an amazing product that
makes teachers lives easier and improves lifetime outcomes for kids. If you
are a great designer with some product experience, get in touch below - we
think it will be the best move you ever make!

Apply here:

[https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-
classdojo/](https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/)

------
tstranex
BitX (Cape Town, South Africa) [https://mybitx.com](https://mybitx.com) and
[https://bitx.co.za/market](https://bitx.co.za/market)

BitX is building a Bitcoin/cryptocurrency distribution platform for emerging
markets. We operate Bitcoin exchanges and wallet in several countries and are
expanding to many more.

Our backends are written in Go and Ruby. The frontend is Angular/Coffeescript.
We run on AWS and use MySQL and nginx.

We're looking to hire strong software engineers and Android developers who are
passionate about cryptography, security and Bitcoin.

Please contact careers@mybitx.com or visit
[https://mybitx.com/careers](https://mybitx.com/careers) if you're interested.

------
benjaminwootton
Contino - www.contino.co.uk - London

We are always looking to speak with good DevOps people - development, EC2,
Config Management, release automation for on site contract work in London.

We are also interested in speaking with people with strong Agile & Process
experience.

Please get in touch via the website if of interest.

------
thematt
Blue Origin (Seattle, WA) - www.blueorigin.com

Software Engineer

Blue Origin is developing technologies to enable private human access to space
at dramatically lower cost and increased reliability. We have multiple
openings for software engineers across our various teams. In particular, I'm
looking for someone with deep Java/Spring experience. Experience working with
Graph or Non-Relational database is a plus. So is front-end development
experience using Angular, Ember, etc.

We have many interesting problems to work on, directly or indirectly related
to building/flying spacecraft. We're growing rapidly, so even if you aren't an
exact match, we'd love to hear from you. We also have unlisted openings we're
recruiting for as well.

Email us: jobs@blueorigin.com

------
pierre
Lausanne, Switzerland - Urturn ([http://urturn.com](http://urturn.com))

Front-end developer

Urturn gives users the opportunity to instantly express themselves and share
their style in an ever-growing variety of ways.

We are looking for a front end developer to help us push the boundaries of
what is possible, working side by side with outstanding designers and
engineers. You should be proficient in HTML and OOCSS. You should appreciate
the details that make a front-end user experience memorable, and demonstrate
enthusiasm for new front-end technologies. You have a serious eye for detail
and a thirst for pixel perfection.

You can read more about this position here:
[http://www.urturn.com/jobs](http://www.urturn.com/jobs)

Thanks!

------
aturley
Company: TheLadders ([http://www.theladders.com](http://www.theladders.com))

Location: New York, NY

Postion: Full-time on-site software engineer

TheLadders' mission is to match people with the jobs that are right for them.
In order to do that we need a strong engineering team.

Currently we are looking for a software engineer to join our Platform
Engineering Team. This team is responsible for developing and maintaining the
software and systems that power our websites, mobile applications, and
marketing.

A few things about us:

* We try to use the right tool for the right job; maybe a shell script, maybe multiple Storm topologies communicating via RabbitMQ and reading data from internal web services. And while we have found some tools that work, we're always willing to incorporate new ones if they give us a new way of tackling a problem.

* We know that engineering is all about understanding tradeoffs, not applying the same solution over and over again to every problem.

* Sometimes we get to work with fun new tools (Scala, Clojure, Storm, Elastic Search), sometimes we work with old standards (Java, Python, Bash). Sometimes we write cool new code, sometimes we are on call dealing with a production issue.

* We think pushing code into production is only the beginning of our job. We are responsible for what we put out in the world, including monitoring and maintainence.

A few things about you:

* You're an engineer, but you know how to think like an operations person.

* You cut your teeth in open source software, and know how to find documents, read the source, ask for help, and report a bug.

* You're excited about glamorous work, but you're willing to sometimes do shit work, because in the end somebody has do it.

If this sounds interesting and you think you'd be a good match, or if you're
interested in learning the skills to become a good match, please get in touch
with Andrew Turley (aturley@theladders.com).

------
pytrin
Binpress, Remote or onsite in Mountain View, CA

We are building a monetization platform for open-source, through dual-
licensing and customization / integration services. We are a 10 person team,
funded and generating revenue.

We are looking for help with marketing, content and community. You must have
experience with software development, either in a technical or managerial
role, and a strong understanding of the software development cycle.
Compensation is market competitive + equity depending on background and
experience.

If this sounds interesting, please get in touch at
[http://www.binpress.com/jobs/positions](http://www.binpress.com/jobs/positions)

------
koblas
Tubular Labs - Mountain View, CA

We help online video creators, agencies and brands find and grow audience
online. Our customers include some of the biggest brands and biggest creators,
more information on our site: [http://tubularlabs.com](http://tubularlabs.com)

The goal is to double our engineering team in the next few months, so we're
hiring people of all levels of experience.

Our Stack \- Python \- Angular.JS \- MySQL \- Cassandra \- RabbitMQ \- AWS

We're looking for \- Backend Engineers \- Frontend Engineers \- Lead Engineers

We pay market salaries, have great perks and have a great office one block
away from the Caltrain station.

Contact me for more information: david@tubularlabs.com

------
jonhearty
Hi everyone!

Jon from Datanyze here in sunny San Mateo, CA. John Koetsier from VentureBeat
called us the "Google for sales and marketing" \- ( read more here:
[http://venturebeat.com/2014/01/20/this-startup-tells-you-
whe...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/01/20/this-startup-tells-you-when-
companies-try-your-competitors-software-and-is-growing-25-a-month/) ).

We're 100% funded by our customers and they are begging us to build amazing
things so they can pay us more money!

We're hiring for all positions (engineering, product, design, sales,
marketing, and all-around hustlers). Want to learn more? Email me at
jon@datanyze.com!

------
eltondegeneres
Free Software Foundation. Boston, MA.

Senior GNU/Linux systems administrator

[https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-seeks-full-time-senior-gnu-
linu...](https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-seeks-full-time-senior-gnu-linux-
systems-administrator-1)

hiring@fsf.org

------
sspies
Mainz, Germany - vastly.de

Currently, SDN use cases only affect the networks within datacenters or
campuses. With vast.ly, we address the WAN, one of the last IT areas that
exists out of reach for most developers. We think that developers deserve
control about which network routes, ISPs and countries their content passes to
reach users! It's time for the democratization of the internet backbone.

We are looking for talented software and network engineers. If you are
interested to develop distributed software and already had a hand on OpenFlow,
BGP or OSPF mail me sspies [AT] sloc.de

We offer a competitive salary and the possibility to work from remote.

------
Robin_Message
Firefly - London, UK [http://fireflysolutions.co.uk/join-our-team/jobs/junior-
deve...](http://fireflysolutions.co.uk/join-our-team/jobs/junior-developer)

Firefly is a tool for schools to make it simple for students, teachers and
parents to create, share and learn. We're small (~30 people), which means we
can stay close to our clients and develop and improve our products very
quickly to meet their needs. It also means you'll get great exposure to all of
the things that go on in a fast growing business, and have a chance to have a
big impact very quickly. We're also quite a close-knit team, so we're keen to
find somebody with good social skills who would enjoy and thrive in this
environment.

We’re looking for a junior back end web developer to join our growing
development team. Development deals with expanding the functionality of
Firefly, as well as providing support for the existing areas of the product.
Previous experience in real world web development; familiarity with databases,
mobile development and other school systems are helpful but not necessary.

We're looking for someone who is:

    
    
        • A keen and efficient problem solver
        • Independent in their work
        • Able to locate and fix problems in existing code
        • A good team player to work with other members of the team and work alongside
          our support team when necessary
        • Good with time management
        • Happy to take on responsibilities
        • A logical thinker
        • A good communicator – within the team and with other areas of the business
    

Knowledge of any of these would also help:

    
    
        • Microsoft development technologies (especially C# and ASP.NET)
        • Mobile app development (iOS or Android)
        • Linux, PHP and scripting
        • Experience in the education sector
    

Most importantly, we're looking for someone friendly, enthusiastic and good at
picking up new skills quickly.

Salary would be competitive and depend on experience. All of the Firefly team
also participate in a yearly bonus scheme based on the success of the business
and their contribution. We're committed to your own professional development,
so we offer a flexible training budget for you to spend on attending courses
or other events.

Apply online at [http://fireflysolutions.co.uk/join-our-team/jobs/junior-
deve...](http://fireflysolutions.co.uk/join-our-team/jobs/junior-developer) or
please drop me an e-mail with any questions at
robin+hn1406@fireflysolutions.co.uk.

~~~
notarockstar
...onsite only? UK?

------
janbernhart
Booking.com - Software developer (willing to learn Perl)- Visa sponsored -
Amsterdam

At Booking.com we believe that a good developer is a good developer no matter
what technology is involved. We run one of the world's largest Perl websites,
but we do not require Perl experience to apply – only a willingness to learn,
superior software craftsmanship, and commercial focus.

We are inviting CVs from candidates worldwide and can arrange a Visa in some
weeks.

Apply here: [http://goo.gl/5I34k6](http://goo.gl/5I34k6) If you want to know
more about the job before applying, mail jan.bernhart AT booking.com

------
Fergi
PipelineDB (YC W14) is hiring employees #1 - #4

We are on a mission to build a new type of database for a modern world in
which information is constantly moving, and moving fast. PipelineDB runs SQL
queries continuously on large volumes of streaming data, giving companies the
capability to easily develop scalable, realtime applications and services
using only a familiar SQL interface. No application code is required.

This inherently involves solving many big problems, many of which are novel.
We’re looking for creative engineers who appreciate the value and freedom of
choosing their own projects, approaches, and working with other top talent in
a low distraction, streamlined work environment in our new SOMA office.

We are well funded by top investors including SV Angel, Susa Ventures, Data
Collective, Paul Buchheit, and more.

If you’ve been waiting for an opportunity like this, please send your resume
and a quick blurb about yourself to jobs@pipelinedb.com. We're hiring for two
positions:

1) Software Engineer

Requirements:

* Bachelor's degree or higher in CS or related field * You've worked with large C/C++ systems in a Linux environment * Strong system-level debugging skills * Strong understanding of how performant storage systems work

Bonus points:

* Experience with/contributions to PostgreSQL, Storm, Kafka, Samza, Kinesis, or Esper * Experience with database internals * Experience building distributed systems * Experience building realtime systems

Compensation:

$90k - $120k + 1% - 4% equity

2) Frontend Engineer

Requirements:

* Strong design sense (please send us a link to your portfolio/work if possible) * Strong HTML, CSS, and JavaScript skills * Ability to implement your vision effectively * Experience with a framework such as Django or Rails

Bonus points:

* Bachelor's degree or higher in CS or related field * Experience with databases * Experience with monitoring/operations/admin software

Compensation:

$80k - $110k + 1% - 3% equity

~~~
zerr
REM0TE from Europe possible?

~~~
Fergi
For our core team we're trying to keep things here in San Francsico but if you
want to send your resume and a short bio to jobs@pipelinedb.com we'll get back
to you if we open things up to remote work.

------
mixmastamyk
Senior Java Database Scalability Engineer - Weta Digital, Wellington, NZ

Imagine 50,000 Orcs beating at the door of your database app! That's the
challenge you'll get at Weta Digital.

We're looking for a top developer to scale our Render Queue and Asset Tracking
applications to the next level. Requirement:

1\. Proven ability to scale database applications using Java frameworks!

Details found below:

[http://www.wetafx.co.nz/jobs#Senior%20Java%20Developer](http://www.wetafx.co.nz/jobs#Senior%20Java%20Developer)

Highlights: Java, Spring, Postgres, MySQL, Linux Performance tweaking

Additional bonus items:

* Experience with Apache Thrift or Protocol Buffers for communication.

* Python, shell scripting, C++, git

* Familiarity with throttling erratic or demanding clients, both scripted and in-the flesh. ;)

* Must be willing to move to beautiful New Zealand for a year, minimum. Yes, there's a reloc package and team to help you get settled.

If you've been living in the Bay Area or other big city such as LA, NY, or
London, you'll be happy to hear that for the price of a studio apartment there
you'll be able to rent a three bedroom house with yard here, possibly with
ocean or bay views.

More perks:

* Monday continental breakfast, everyday organic fruits & vegies, espresso, dinner when on overtime, and "Beer o'clock" happy-hour on Friday.

* Incredible scenery in every direction for weekend trips.

* Good to great schools and healthcare.

* Credit on future films you can probably guess the names of.

And fair warning, as nowhere is perfect:

* Winters are cold and windy in Wellington, but it keeps things interesting.

* All employees are contractors and paid by the hour, 50 hrs is typical but up to you.

* Occasionally noisy but fun office environment.

Please apply at the link above. If you'd like to reply here, I'll confirm that
your app makes it through HR.

~~~
selimthegrim
If I already have a valid NZ working holiday visa, does that speed things up
any?

~~~
mixmastamyk
Hi, not an expert in the visa area, but unless it is valid until the end of
the year, multiple entry, and for any employer it probably won't help.

I wouldn't worry too much about it though, a qualified candidate will get a
visa without much trouble.

~~~
selimthegrim
It is all three you listed.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Thanks, your resume was received.

------
thehodge
LinkRisk, Leeds / Manchester, UK
[http://linkrisk.com/jobs](http://linkrisk.com/jobs)

We are building distributed systems to crawl the web and help people build
better websites.

We use Ruby / Rails, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Redis, Sidekiq and are looking for
other technologies to help us scale in the few months. (Hbase, Hadoop and
Riak).

We are looking for Ruby developers or database engineers with experience in
scalable document storage and querying.

I'm CTO so if you have any questions, dom(at)linkrisk(dOt)com, no recruiters
please.

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower (SF) (Designer, Engineer, Customer Success)
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) Do you play Clash of Clans?
Candy Crush? Ever wonder how to get your app on top of the app store? We at
Sensor Tower (AngelPad) help mobile apps increase their downloads and rocket
to the top of the app store. We have over 26k customers tracking over 500k
apps and used by companies such as Yahoo, Skype, Zynga, Johnson & Johnson,
Adobe, and Supercell. We're a small + high caliber team located in the heart
of San Francisco and backed by Rembrandt Ventures, Merus Capital, and BDMI.
We're built using Ruby + Rails, MongoDB + Mongoid, Redis, Coffeescript,
Knockout.js, d3.js, AWS. We reverse engineer apps and internal APIs, write our
own gems, and use natural language processing to parse through millions of app
reviews for our customers. What we offer: A chance to revolutionize how
information is delivered to mobile marketers and app developers. Competitive
salary and significant (enormous) equity in well-funded, high-growth company.
Free lunch, daily. Unlimited vacation and holidays. Top-notch healthcare,
vision, & dental coverage. Unlimited Gym membership. An incredible team of
fun, bright coworkers. We're looking for smart, motivated individuals for full
time positions. Ping us at oliver (at) sensortower dot com.

------
notdonspaulding
Backend/Frontend Developers - Mirus Research - Bloomington, IL - onsite.

We're a small, established company that does B2B and Enterprise-level
software. We have 10 employees and 4 of us are full-time devs. We work in
whatever tools are productive and pleasant to use (historically we've used
Python, Node, Clojure on the backend, and we're just figuring out how to make
good use of the new-hawtness frontend tools like Knockout/React/etc.). We're
not afraid of experimenting with new stuff, but we tend to favor tried and
true solutions, so working with Django, Postgres, and JQuery should not make
you want to claw your eyes out.

We're looking for both backend and frontend developers who are willing to
relocate to a family-friendly college town in the Midwest. We have a wide
tolerance for your experience level, PLEASE get in touch if you're interested.
(don@mirusresearch.com)

We have a lot of the startup-style environment (chef-prepped lunch once a
week, massage therapist once a month, couches, ping-pong, macbooks, trendy
office, etc.) without the stress of worrying whether you'll be on the streets
in a month. Also, we're not a frat house, so if the keg-in-the-office or
brogrammer scenes aren't really your thing, you won't have to worry about that
here.

Unfortunately, at the present time we are only able to hire folks who are
legally able to work in the US.

Email me: don@mirusresearch.com

------
vide0star
Smarkets, London, Software Engineer, Python, Erlang & Mobile

Smarkets is disrupting the global betting industry by offering a modern
betting exchange with significantly lower transaction fees than the
competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile development team,
and our platform has handled over £500 million of bets since launching in
2010. Smarkets has been featured in publications such as Wired, The Wall
Street Journal and TechCrunch and was recently selected as part of the
Startups 100.

We're building a reliable, low-latency exchange system to facilitate automated
traded strategies, as well as a fast, modern web interface. Our team
constantly works on significant, challenging software engineering problems; if
you're fed up of writing yet another boring CMS, we might be able to help. The
Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python and Erlang, and relies
heavily on asynchronous programming techniques and REST. We make extensive use
of version control, configuration management and automated testing, which
allows us to reliably deploy code to production several times a day.

Our team builds on a modern, open-source software stack which includes Linux,
Vagrant, Flask, Eventlet, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, ElasticSearch, Graphite, Chef
and Git.

For more info:
[http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/](http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
beauhurst
Beauhurst | beauhurst.com | London, UK | Full-time Junior/mid-weight full-
stack web developer

We're a small startup based in Brixton that track thousands of growing
companies, the deals they are doing and the investors that are backing them.
We are seeking a junior/mid-weight full-stack web developer to join our team.
You will initially be responsible for building intelligent tools to help our
research team expand the scope & depth of our high quality data.

You must have good experience with:

    
    
      - Python
      - HTML / CSS
      - JavaScript / jQuery
      - Linux
    

It would certainly help if you've also worked with two or more of the
following:

    
    
      - Django
      - Mercurial
      - Postgres
      - SASS / Less
      - Flot / Underscore.js
    

As for your way of working, you must:

    
    
      - Be genuinely be interested in using your development skills to create a seriously good product for paying customers
      - Be able to work from verbal specifications, drawings on whiteboard, sketches on napkins, etc.
      - Work well under your own initiative
      - Effectively manage your time
      - Be eager to contribute your skills and ideas to a small, fast-growing company
    
    

Find out more at [http://about.beauhurst.com/recruitment/full-stack-web-
develo...](http://about.beauhurst.com/recruitment/full-stack-web-developer)

------
pafournier
Hexoskin - [http://hexoskin.com](http://hexoskin.com) \- Montreal, QC & San
Francisco, CA - Full Time

Hexoskin makes smart clothing for sports training, sleep tracking, and health
monitoring.

Hexoskin is a wearable health tech company founded in 2006. Our mission is to
record and organize personal health data and make it available and useful.

Our growing team has more than 20 quality people working with scientists,
athletes, trainers, doctors, astronauts, engineers and designers to create
products that will change the way we manage our health.

Why work at Hexoskin ? \- We work on unique tech & health related projects
(training, sleep, stress and emotions, space missions, etc.) \- We are a
growing company with a technology that is well differentiated. \- We get to
try out most of today's wearable tech products. \- We're a fun team to work
with!

Current openings: \- Web developers (Python/Ruby/Javascript/eCommerce) \-
Mobile developers (iOS/Android/Glass/Pebble) \- Firmware developers \-
Biomedical engineers (hardware/software/algorithms) \- Exercice physiology
specialists \- Graphic designers / Artists \- Fashion designers \-
Videographers

If you think you can contribute but don't see how you fit in this list, please
contact us anyway. We consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada.

To apply: send your resume/links/portfolio to the founders at
jobs@hexoskin.com

~~~
ramzi077
hello, My name is Ramzi. I am student at UQAM. I'm interested about the
development of mobile applications. I have an andoid application on google
play. This the link to my blog to have a deep idea about my professional
experience [http://3arif.com/](http://3arif.com/). My cv: PROFILE • Very good
knowledge in object oriented design and programming in JAVA. • Very good
experience in the development of mobile phone application (Android). • Good
knowledge in using design patterns in Java. • Web development experience in
.NET, SQL Server and Linq SQL. • Web development experience in HTML, PHP and
MySQL. • Team player and fast learner

CAREER-RELATED EXPERIENCE • Android Developer: From February 2012 to May 2012
SOTETEL, Tunisia o Java, XML, PHP and MySQL o Development of mobile
application ‘M-Banking’

• ASP.NET Developer: From June 2011 to August 2011 CYNAPSYS, Tunisia o CSharp
(C♯) , LinqSql, ASP.NET, AJAX o Design and development of internet banking
application using Microsoft Technologies . • PHP/MySQL Developer: August 2010
Positif Tunisie, Tunisia o HTML, PHP and MySQL o Creating a platform for
managing customer profiles

SKILLS • Programming languages: C, C++, C♯, Java, Pascal, Groovy, SQL, LinqSQL
• Databases: Oracle, SQLserver, MySQL • Scripting: PHP, JavaScript, Ajax. •
Servers: EasyPhp, wampserver • Design Tools: Photoshop, Dreamwaver •
Integrated development environment (IDE) : Visual Studio, NetBeans, Eclipse,
CodeBlocks • Platform Operating System (OS) : Windows(XP, VISTA,7),
Linux(Ubuntu, Kbuntu, Fedora) • Others: HTML, CSS, XML, Design Patterns,
jUnit, SDK Android

EDUCATION • Master of Engineering in Software Engineering Expected Dec 2014
Université du Québec à Montréal (UQAM), Montreal o Relevant Courses: SOFTWARE
ENGINEERING: ANALYSIS AND MODELLING, PRINCIPLES AND APPLICATIONS OF THE
CONCEPT OF PROGRAMS, CONSTRUCTION AND MAINTENANCE OF SOFTWARE, PROJECT
MANAGEMENT, ORGANIZATION BEHAVIOR AND IT MANAGEMENT.

• Bachelor in computer science: computer systems and software, from September
2009 to June 2012 High school of Technology and Computer Science (ESTI), Tunis
Tunisia

ACADEMIC PROJECTS • Development of a library of test unit o Java, XML o
Xstream

• Development of the Battleships game o Groovy, XML

ACTIVITIES

• Member of the Tunandroid Community ‘Connecting Tunisian Android Developers’
([http://www.tunandroid.com](http://www.tunandroid.com)) from June 2011 to
September 2012 • My android application on google play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bloc.note](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bloc.note)

------
sparkman55
Rinse - San Francisco, CA [https://www.rinse.com](https://www.rinse.com)

Despite the negative press recently, Laundry and Dry Cleaning really are
problems that would benefit from today's technical prowess. Modernizing
laundry has real environmental benefits to water usage, not to mention the
convenience factor of a delivery service. As humanity becomes more and more
urban and less and less likely to have space for a personal washer and dryer,
demand for efficient laundry service is growing.

Rinse needs to tackle interesting technical challenges as well. Of course, the
routing problem as popularized by the Traveling Salesman Problem (except with
multiple, load-balanced agents) is a challenge, but since we are also taking
photos of the clothes we process, there are interesting data mining, machine
learning, and image processing applications as well. This is in addition to
the joys of rapidly scaling an operational system, while continually
optimizing a consumer-facing product.

We're looking for skilled developers of all types to join us. Since we haven't
taken any VC yet, this is a chance to earn a significant equity stake (while
still earning a competitive salary). We're a
Python/Django/Heroku/AWS/PostGIS/Backbone/Sass shop currently, but since we're
small, there are opportunities to steer us technically as well.

More information at
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/) or just
contact us at jobs@rinse.com

------
bkanber
Tidal Labs -- NYC -- PHP API Engineer

We’re looking for an experienced PHP developer to help build the API behind
our content marketing system. You’ll spend your time concentrating on tough
technical problems, building new features, and minimizing technical debt while
building very well engineered and designed systems. If you’re interested in
smart architecture, things like finite state machines, and moving quickly to
build scalable features, this job is for you.

Skills and Requirements

    
    
       * Mastery of modern PHP
       * Experience building APIs
       * Experience with PostgreSQL
       * Experience with PHP’s Slim framework and Doctrine ORM
       * Strong communication and planning skills 
       * Strong knowledge of software design patterns
    

About Tidal Labs

Tidal is the world’s most comprehensive and advanced content marketing
platform. The Tidal platform empowers communities behind many of the world’s
largest brands and publishers through original, engaging content sourced from
a pool of thousands of influential bloggers and creators unique to the Tidal
Network. Businesses such as Conde Nast, Pepsi, Rakuten & Random House partner
with Tidal to create captivating, higher-trafficked and better monetized sites
and social networks. We're a thirteen-person team local to NYC that values
education, personal growth, and work-life balance.

Email me at php@tid.al :)

------
stevennoto
SPINS LLC - [http://www.spins.com](http://www.spins.com) Chicago and
Schaumburg, IL

Software Engineers, Designers, and QA Engineers wanted!

SPINS is the leading provider of analytics, reporting, and insights for the
natural, organic, and specialty products industry. We deliver analytics to
naturally-focused retailers and manufacturers, based on point-of-sale data,
transactional data, and other sources.

We are looking for a variety of software engineers, designers, and QA
engineers to fill out our engineering team, including staffing some new
projects.

Technologies we're using include Java, Hadoop/Pig, DB2/MySQL/PostgreSQL, REST,
and AngularJS. We use agile development, git, and maven.

Reasons I love working here:

\- SPINS is like an established startup. About 100 people, so you have a great
team and the resources you need. But friendly, casual, flexible on hours and
which office you work from, free snacks, biweekly masseuse, that sort of
thing.

\- We are at the intersection of two awesome growth industries: big data
analytics, and natural foods/products.

\- We are spinning up some cool tech projects: Moving all our processing to
Hadoop, new responsive webapps, and mobile later this year.

You can see some postings at
[http://spins.atsondemand.com/](http://spins.atsondemand.com/), or feel free
to ping me at snoto@spins.com for the lowdown if you're interested in any
engineering role.

------
sampeinado
Omada Health (omadahealth.com) - San Francisco, CA, INTERN or VISA OK

Senior Android Developer Omada Health is a design-led digital health company
that’s looking to re-imagine how the world tackles chronic disease. We’re
looking for an experienced Android developer to join our engineering team. You
should have been around the block a couple times building out and maintaining
Android applications with multiple services. Right now our API is built in
Ruby on Rails — you should be ready to take on these technologies and more as
we build out our products.

We’re creating mobile products to enhance user experience and are looking for
developers interested in owning features across multiple platforms If you're
ready to guide technical decision making and work hands-on with some of the
best engineers in the health industry, this gig is for you. We value agile,
test-driven development and constant collaboration. Our team practices pair
programming full time, so you’ll have the opportunity to learn techniques from
everyone as well as sharing your skills.

Contact sam dot peinado at omadahealth dot com

Requirements • Experience launching an Android app on the Play store • 3+
years of experience maintaining an Android app • Exposure to TDD and automated
testing • Experience leading a technical team • Meticulous attention to
quality • Interest in healthcare or social entrepreneurship

Benefits • Competitive salary and stock options • Medical, dental, and vision
insurance • 401k plan • Very flexible vacation policy • Discounts on personal
Apple purchases • Satisfaction from making a positive, real-world impact

------
goo
Software Engineer at Zoomforth.com -- San Francisco, CA - Full Time, Remote OK

We're building technology to make it easy for non-technical people to make
multimedia-enhanced business messaging. There are lots of people whose impact
is much greater with the ability to build messaging that includes photos and
video, for sales, recruiting, or leadership, and we're striving to build the
best product we can in that space.

We've got our foot in the door at several enterprise companies, and have
closed a few larger deals. Our product is evolving -- there's a lot still to
be imagined and built, in addition to the clear stepping stones to bigger
sales with new enterprise clients.

We're looking to bring on our first engineering hire. We use Python+Pyramids
as our framework, with a great deal of javascript including backbone.js and
jQuery. Our persistence layer includes mysql and elastic search on top of AWS.

We're hiring junior and senior developers at either full-stack or front-end
positions. We are passionate about making good software, and bringing an
experience to our users that they love. If you think you can help us build
that, apply via email at info(at)zoomforth(dot)com

Check us out at [https://zoomforth.com/about](https://zoomforth.com/about).

What can we offer?

A competitive salary, full medical coverage, a flexible environment where we
actually care about not burning people out, and a commitment from us to help
you reach the top of your game, whatever that means for you.

------
dhiem
Fitmo, Amsterdam, The Netherlands, FULL-TIME - Mobile developers

Fitmo is seeking mobile developers for both our iPhone and Android apps for
coaches and consumers. You will be involved in all stages of development from
specification to design, development, unit and UI testing, deployment and
store submission. You are a hands-on self-starter, working with others in an
agile way(Scrum). You have extensive experience with various mobile
technologies and you keep yourself up to date with the latest.

Full job description:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/10949462?trk=vsrp_jobs_r...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/10949462?trk=vsrp_jobs_res_name&trkInfo=VSRPsearchId%3A80645451401896381194%2CVSRPtargetId%3A10949462%2CVSRPcmpt%3Aprimary)

About Fitmo: Today, we are witnessing a revolution in personalized health
coaching. Millions of people are starting to use popular mobile health
platforms, devices and Apps. Whilst these are awesome aides and motivators in
the quest to get started, we have found a great need for a more supportive and
bespoke approach. We believe that if you truly want to change behavior with
platforms, devices and apps, this can be reached with added interpretation and
knowledge from a COACH or TRAINER.

PREFER LOCAL, FULL TIME, NO RELOCATION/VISAS

------
jakestein
RJMetrics - Philadelphia, PA
[http://rjmetrics.com/jobs](http://rjmetrics.com/jobs)

We're hiring for software engineers, devops, analysts, designers, business
development, sales, and account management. Some more about us:

At RJMetrics, we inspire and empower data-driven people with powerful hosted
software. Hundreds of high-growth e-commerce and software as a service
businesses use our analytics platform to collaborate and make smarter
decisions using data. RJMetrics is backed by some of the most successful
technology investors in New York and Silicon Valley, but we are Philly born
and raised. We are located in the heart of Center City Philadelphia in
convenient proximity to all major rail lines.

We are a growing team tackling big problems: \- We want to transform large
datasets more efficiently \- We want to push the envelope of possibility for
in-browser data visualizations \- We want to make complex data questions easy
for anyone to understand \- While we currently work with tools like PHP,
Clojure, AngularJS, MySQL and Hadoop, we are looking for candidates who can
identify the best tools for a given job and quickly adapt. Prior experience
with these technologies is not a requirement.

The life and responsibilities of an RJMetrics developer include: \- Source
control using git \- Continuous integration and deployment via our one-click
build-and-deploy system \- Milestone and issue tracking with github and Trello
\- A commitment to preventing tech debt and tackling the root causes of issues
\- Comfortable working conditions and access to the best tools money can buy

------
stacksocial
StackSocial - Venice, CA

We are looking for Senior Engineers, Front End Engineers, and QA Engineers to
join the StackSocial team. You'll be part of a small, but growing team,
working hard to build a first-of-its-kind native commerce platform.

StackSocial was founded in 2011 and is headquartered steps from the sand in
Venice Beach, CA. We’re both a native commerce platform that distributes
relevant products to our partner network of top tier publishers, and we’re a
marketplace for people to discover, share, and buy innovative apps, gadgets,
and online tools across the world.

Join us now and you will be a key developer working on a product that touches
millions of users, and you will be joining an early stage, profitable startup.
We just need you. If you enjoy working in a fun, collaborative environment,
then send us an email at: careers@stacksocial.com for more information.

Or, apply online:

Senior Engineer (Ruby on Rails):
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&j=obErYfwY)

Front End Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&j=o1kWYfwZ)

QA Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&j=oUOvYfwV)

------
jdaudier
Hook & Loop - NYC: [http://www.hookandloopnyc.com/javascriptnode-js-
developer-2](http://www.hookandloopnyc.com/javascriptnode-js-developer-2)

Sr. JavaScript/Node JS Developer

We are seeking a highly motivated and detail-oriented JavaScript Developer
with strong node.js experience to build functional prototypes of the next
generation of business applications. You will collaborate with teams that
include developers and non-developers to shape the functionality and user
experience of mobile and desktop products for one of the largest enterprise
software companies in the world.

JOB RESPONSIBILITIES:

-Work inside a product development team of Information Architects, UX/UI Designers, Front- and Back-end Developers to build applications. Collaborate with developers and non-developers to find the most efficient, effective solutions from all perspectives.

-Development includes quickly prototyping new projects; long-term work on broad applications that will be used by off-site teams or will go live; updating and improving existing applications. Ability to work independently and with others.

-Test and deliver solid, reliable code that meets all requirements. Develop reusable in-house standard elements, modules, frameworks. Discover and experiment with new technologies and share with the team.

------
streng
Sharethrough - Full Time - San Francisco, CA
[http://engineering.sharethrough.com/](http://engineering.sharethrough.com/)

Digital advertising is a challenging and complex world. Whatever your
interests, there's a unique set of challenges advertising brings. Bring your
passion for technology, systems thinking and solving problems at scale and
we'll bring you into the fold.

We pride ourselves on aggressively and responsibly productionalizing new
technology. Real-time decisioning at scale with Scala, 3rd-party
JavaScript/CoffeeScript deployed on some of the most trafficked sites on the
Internet, and streaming 100GB/day with Spark are just a few of the things
you'll work on here at Sharethrough.

Take a look at the positions we're hiring for here:

Web Applications Engineer (Rails+):
[http://jobvite.com/m?3hmosgwe](http://jobvite.com/m?3hmosgwe) Data Engineer:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3amosgw7](http://jobvite.com/m?3amosgw7) DevOps
Engineer: [http://jobvite.com/m?3mmosgwj](http://jobvite.com/m?3mmosgwj)
Distributed Systems Engineer:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3unosgws](http://jobvite.com/m?3unosgws)

------
ultrasaurus
PagerDuty is hiring in full time in San Francisco and Toronto

It's a great company working on a great product, solving real problems for
real customers (and getting paid in real money). We’re growing quickly and
hiring across many disciplines:
[http://pduty.me/jobshnjune](http://pduty.me/jobshnjune)

Some postings that I think are interesting to the HN crowd:

* We’ll be announcing our new office space in Toronto soon, so if you’re Canadian and want to get a piece of the SF/SV startup scene we’re hiring software developers: [http://jobsco.re/1gQGhhK](http://jobsco.re/1gQGhhK) * Of course our San Francisco office on 2nd and Bryant could always use more great developers: [http://jobsco.re/1gQIN7O](http://jobsco.re/1gQIN7O) * If you read HN, you might be especially interested in our Evangelist position: [http://jobsco.re/1u1C5ON](http://jobsco.re/1u1C5ON) (we’d be extra excited about someone with DevOps chops) * And out of non-technical roles, I’d like to highlight the chance to pro-actively help our customers use the product better: [http://jobsco.re/SlZhtk](http://jobsco.re/SlZhtk)

------
silverthorn
SF - Angaza - [http://www.angazadesign.com/](http://www.angazadesign.com/)

Angaza is tackling both global poverty and climate change through a single
focus: building a new energy economy for the billion+ people in off-grid
markets. These markets are leapfrogging conventional centralized energy
generation, becoming the center of development for the distributed renewable
systems that will replace it. Software for integrated metering, finance, and
payments makes this development possible.

Angaza is hiring a software engineer to join our team in San Francisco. Your
challenges may include extending and scaling our backend platform for payments
and analytics; taking our HTML5+JS frontend to the next level; designing
synchronization protocols for highly constrained channels; squeezing DSP code
into fewer bytes than this paragraph; and traveling occasionally to field
sites across the world.

If hired, you will become part of a small team creating a new approach to
energy in emerging markets. You will receive both a salary and an equity stake
in the company. See [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/software-engineer/) and contact us
at careers@angazadesign.com.

------
showtimes
Boston, MA - Find & Form (Findandform.com) Mid-level iOS development lead

Find & Form is a digital design and development agency in the South End of
Boston focused on creating unique mobile and web experiences for a range of
amazing clients.

We are seeking a passionate and talented in-house, mid-level mobile
development lead that has shipped mobile applications, specifically iOS
products. Ideally you have worked with a range of industries and understand
certain pitfalls and best practices. This position requires managing a team of
remote developers that consist of front-end, back-end, & QA specialists. You
will not be coding all day. You will be communicating with clients, designers,
product managers, and strategists.

You will work directly with the founding members of Find & Form creating
unique products using the latest in mobile technology and helping to grow our
expanding development team. Our clients range from early stage seed startups
to trusted industry leaders so there is no shortage of challenges. You will be
working with emerging technologies, such as iBeacon communication, mobile
commerce & mobile payments, and location based systems.

Read more here: [http://bit.ly/1tziL9t](http://bit.ly/1tziL9t) Email us at:
shout@findandform.com

------
danmccorm
Shutterstock - New York, San Francisco, Berlin, Remote

We're hiring all sorts of software engineers and data scientists. We've got
some pretty fun problems -- image search, video search, storage scalability,
tons of behavioral data to mine -- and an awesome team. We prefer folks to
work in one of our offices, but are always willing to consider remote
superstars.

Take a peek at
[http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs](http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs)

------
bowmanb
Arc90/SFX Entertainment - New York, NY - On-site preferred, US remote possible

SFX is the platform for the EDM revolution. With festivals like Tomorrowland
and online destinations like Beatport, SFX is an exciting work environment for
people in contemporary music, arts, culture and technology.

Please follow the links if you're interested in applying.

Front End Developer:
[https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0ju4/](https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0ju4/)

JavaScript Developer:
[https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0juo/](https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0juo/)

Web Designer:
[https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0juc/](https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0juc/)

If you have any questions about these positions, please feel free to reach out
to: darren.newton@arc90.com

.NET Application Developer:
[https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jue/](https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jue/)

Clojure Developer:
[https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jun/](https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jun/)

DevOps Engineer:
[https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jud/](https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jud/)

If you have any questions about these positions, please feel free to reach out
to myself: brian.bowman@arc90.com

------
jschub
REDI Technologies ([http://www.redi.com](http://www.redi.com))

=========================================

Locations :: New York, NY and Dallas (Frisco), Texas

Background :: Our mission is to “make trading better”. REDI is a startup (10
months old) dedicated to taking an already successful trading platform to the
next level. As a tech company that operates in the financial trading industry,
we have a very different perspective and approach. Our next-generation
platform is focused on building a community for the buy-side, sell-side, and
technology providers, bridging the Wall Street and the FinTech startup spaces.
We take a highly open and collaborative approach to building our technology
(everything from C++, Java, .NET, Ruby, Angular, NodeJS, Chef, PostgreSQL,
etc). We need individuals with a passion for technology, and an unparalleled
drive to deliver world-class software across the desktop, web, and mobile
contexts. Financial knowledge is not required, but a strong engineering
mindset and razor-sharp problem solving skills are a must.

Roles (FULL-TIME, H1B, VISA supported) ::

    
    
      - Software Engineers
    
      - DevOps Engineers
    
      - Test Engineers
    
      - Product Managers
    
    

We'd love to hear from you. Send any inquiries or resumes to: jobs@redi.com

\- Josh (CTO)

------
tfederman
Cogo Labs - Cambridge, MA (Kendall Square)

Cogo Labs is an incubator/accelerator behind fast-growing analytics-driven
startups. We're growing fast ourselves and hiring for many positions:
[http://cogolabs.com/careers](http://cogolabs.com/careers)

Engineering summary:

Databases: Postgres, Impala/Presto, Redshift, MySQL

Languages: Python, Ruby, Go, Lua, Javascript/HTML/CSS

Data science: Python, SQL, R, Hadoop/Mahout

Other: Hadoop, Amazon Web Services, Flask/Django/Sinatra/Rails, Redis,
RabbitMQ, Git/Github

We're flexible, so if you're very good at some combination of the above then
let's talk.

As an engineer at Cogo, the role I can speak most about, you'll work closely
with a team of highly technical analysts who are proficient in both analysis
and also prototyping/v1.0 development. You'll spend your time engineering
scalable applications and services rather than packaging up reports and
delivering status updates to project managers. We don't have the latter. We do
have great engineers who succeed with a lot of freedom and independence.

At Cogo Labs you'll get to work with different businesses starting from their
inception without the career/financial/personal sanity risks that can come
with such ventures. It's a fun place with interesting stuff to work on and
minimal barriers/overhead to getting it done.

Feel free to contact me at tfederman@cogolabs.com with any questions or
interest.

------
triciafjeldheim
AUDAX HEALTH

San Francisco, CA & Washington DC

FULL TIME, INTERN, REMOTE, VISA

Purpose, mastery and autonomy. We provide all three at Audax Health
(www.audaxhealth.com ), a startup that's revolutionizing health and the face
of health care. Work for the purpose of improving millions of peoples’
wellness and lifestyles. We're looking to grow our team of front and backend
architects and engineers to help build our consumer facing health platform,
which is built using Scala/Play, MongoDB, Postgres, Hadoop, and AngularJS. If
this sounds like you, come join our elite team of engineers and have the
autonomy to architect the full solutions that scale to fit our user growth. We
also have non-technical positions available too, so feel free to forward those
to qualified friends and colleagues, or apply yourself.

Bi-coastal locations are flexible for the right candidate. Remote status is
available too but rarely and only for very limited positions. Please note if
you are not willing to relocate.

Positions listed here:

[http://www.audaxhealth.com/wp/jobs/](http://www.audaxhealth.com/wp/jobs/)

Generous benefits, equity award at hire, catered lunches, free snacks,
competitive ping pong, awesome & talented folks.

Please send applications to tricia@audaxhealth.com

------
0xa
Kensho, Boston, MA (Cambridge): FULL TIME Software Engineers

Kensho is a small engineering team [0] in Harvard Sq. trying to change the
world of financial analysis [1]. We look for a love of data, an interest in
finance and the ability to iterate and ship products quickly (while having a
lot of fun). We use Python and JavaScript (AngularJS and d3js) on AWS.

All of our openings: [http://bit.ly/Hj4hJz](http://bit.ly/Hj4hJz)

Matt

[0] [http://kensho.com/#team](http://kensho.com/#team)

[1] [http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2014/05/07/can-
ken...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2014/05/07/can-kensho-bring-
google-style-search-to-stock-picking/)

To Apply:

* Software Engineer (SRE) | [https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07nw/](https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07nw/)

* QA Lead Engineer (SET) | [https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07nh/](https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07nh/)

* Software Engineer | [https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07n1/](https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07n1/)

* Chief Data Wrangler | [https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07n6/](https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07n6/)

or email your resume to jobs@kensho.com

------
cktsai
Celery (YC'12): San Francisco, CA trycelery.com

Celery is building the next-generation of e-commerce. Today's modern merchants
build their e-commerce business by starting with pre-orders. Our pre-order
platform is used by hardware startups (Pebble, Lockitron) and innovative
brands. We're well-funded by YC, SV Angel, Max Levchin and other top investors
and offer competitive salary plus generous equity. Celery is based in the SOMA
district of San Francisco.

We're looking for full stack developers and growth engineers. Our codebase is
micro-service oriented with a separate API server, dashboard app, and shop
app. On the backend (API) we use node with express and backbone. On the
frontend we use backbone and a custom knockoutjs inspired model-view binding
system. We use MongoDB and PostgreSQL databases.

We value engineers who can work at all levels of our stack, but have a
particular passion for HTML, CSS, and JavaScript, a deep awareness of cross-
browser compatibility issues, and a good sense of design and UX.

Please include one or more of the following (resume, github, side projects,
linkedin, stack overflow profile) to dev-jobs@trycelery.com

Bonus if you include a link to your favorite crowdfunded project (Kickstarter,
Indiegogo or other) and explain why

------
the_gigi
Aclima, San Francisco

Aclima is an early-stage company based in San Francisco that designs and
deploys distributed, large-scale sensor networks to empower people with
actionable environmental quality data. Our end-to-end solutions collect,
process and analyze real-time streaming data from thousands of sensors,
enabling a level of environmental awareness that has never been possible
before. We believe our technologies can redefine the way we imagine and manage
our buildings, communities, and cities, helping us improve our collective
well-being. We are looking for passionate engineers to help build and scale
our platform. We have no required list of skills or years of experience.
Instead, we’re looking for engineers who are smart and get things done. Python
experience will come in handy, though, as well as experience with large-scale
distributed system development. Our engineering culture values rapid
iteration, continuous improvement, and as much automation as is sensible. We
work in a relaxed, purpose-driven atmosphere with flexible hours and
competitive perks. Our stack includes: Python 2.7, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra,
Nginx, NSQ, Redis, Ansible If you’re up for the challenge, contact us:
jobs@aclima.io

------
sinak
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent)

At OpenSignal we're using mobile apps to tap into the smart phones we're all
carrying around with us to build up global crowdsourced sensor networks. Our
first [1] is for wireless signal where we are building a global database on
the coverage and performance of wireless networks (both mobile + WiFi) on a
scale that has never before been possible. Our second sensor network is
WeatherSignal [2], which uses the barometers, thermometers and hygrometers on
smart phones to crowdsource weather data and we have already published a
scientific paper [3] showing the potential of this approach. If the concept of
crowdsourced sensor networks appeals to you too then please get in touch. We
are hiring for all manner of different roles right not (backend, frontend,
UX/UI & data science) but most of all we are just looking for smart, like
minded people rather than people with specific, existing skills.

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/)

Email us: join@opensignal.com

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3.opensignal)

[2][https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal.weathersignal)

[3][http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-
weather/](http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-weather/)

------
jlees
Close.co - San Francisco, CA. Local candidates only, contract to full-time.

We're a seed-funded startup (<10 people) based in a SoMa loft. We're hiring
for both our back-end and client teams.

Business development still revolves around spreadsheets and LinkedIn, and it's
time to fix that. We're building data intelligence tools to help people be
more efficient navigating the people they do business with and the industries
they operate in. We've launched a marketplace for exclusive deal-making, and
we're working on a scalable enterprise offering.

Our company culture is all about initiative, ownership, openness, and thinking
like a hacker. This is a great time to join and have significant influence
over the future of the company and product.

Hiring a Rails engineer for our user-facing app, and a Python data engineer
for the back-end (Flask/web stack facing or machine learning/systems facing).
We're also looking for someone on the business development/operations side,
ideally with experience in one or both of the startup and corporate BD world.

We're open to data consulting projects, as we have a bunch of experimental
data ideas we want to investigate, but our main goal is to expand our core
full-time team. We always do contract-to-hire regardless.

Read more on my take on what we're doing (I lead the data team, among other
things):
[https://medium.com/p/a1d3757d3567](https://medium.com/p/a1d3757d3567)

If you're intrigued by people and systems too, get in touch with some examples
of things you've built: jennie at close.co.

------
alexkehayias
Shareablee ([http://www.shareablee.com](http://www.shareablee.com)) - New York
City, NY - Looking for Backend Developers to help us scale the collection and
analysis of tons of social data for brands and publishers.

We help brands and publishers figure out what makes content shareable. We've
just raised our Series A
[http://venturebeat.com/2014/05/12/shareablee/](http://venturebeat.com/2014/05/12/shareablee/)
from some awesome investors (Softbank, Valhalla) and are looking to scale what
we've built and explore new areas. We work with companies like The Economist,
Coach, Comcast, and Time to help them figure out how to create engaging
content and interact with millions of people on the social web. If you like
building distributed systems and distilling tons of data into actionable
insights, this is the place for you!

Languages: \- Python (strong) \- Clojure (optional, but big plus) \-
Javascript/CoffeeScript (optional, but a small plus)

Experience: \- Distributed systems including workers, batch processing \- High
volume data collection, storage, and transformation \- Data analysis on data
sets that are too large for a single machine

Role: You'll be building end to end systems for collecting and analyzing data
from various social platforms. Everything from building a scalable and durable
collection system to tools for analyzing and presenting the data.

Please apply via [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/shareableeinc/backend-
develope...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/shareableeinc/backend-
developer/bjycj61ter45B4eJe9fLhG).

------
shaunrussell
CapLinked - Los Angeles, CA - Full-time -
[http://www.caplinked.com/](http://www.caplinked.com/)

CapLinked is a workflow and due-diligence platform for finance transactions.
Lead by former PayPal VP Eric Jackson and funding from Peter Thiel, Founders
Fund, and others. We are solving interesting problems, and growing quickly. We
have many high profile customers using our platform on a daily basis.

Almost all 18 of our employees work together in a workspace that includes
typical startup amenities like: open bar, ping pong, foosball, pool, lunches,
etc. Our engineering team is passionate, and loves to pair program and code
review.

We have many positions open, and as an engineer you would be working primarily
with Ruby, Javascript, Postgres, Redis, AWS, Elasticsearch, and occasionally
Go.

We are also looking to hire/contract an engineer with experience working with
Active Directory Rights Management Service. This person must also be familiar
with RESTful APIs, and MVC patterns.

Sales and Product Management positions are also available.

For more details about positions at CapLinked, please visit our angel.co
profile: [https://angel.co/caplinked/jobs](https://angel.co/caplinked/jobs)

------
the_gigi
Location: San Fransisco, CA

Aclima is an early-stage company based in San Francisco that designs and
deploys distributed, large-scale sensor networks to empower people with
actionable environmental quality data. Our end-to-end solutions collect,
process and analyze real-time streaming data from thousands of sensors,
enabling a level of environmental awareness that has never been possible
before. We believe our technologies can redefine the way we imagine and manage
our buildings, communities, and cities, helping us improve our collective
well-being. We are looking for passionate engineers to help build and scale
our platform. We have no required list of skills or years of experience.
Instead, we’re looking for engineers who are smart and get things done. Python
experience will come in handy, though, as well as experience with large-scale
distributed system development. Our engineering culture values rapid
iteration, continuous improvement, and as much automation as is sensible. We
work in a relaxed, purpose-driven atmosphere with flexible hours and
competitive perks.

Our stack includes: Python 2.7, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible

If you’re up for the challenge, contact us: jobs@aclima.io

~~~
egwor
looks like an interesting company. FYI - I attempted to sign up for updates,
but the little progress icon appeared and then nothing?

~~~
the_gigi
Thanks, egwor. Fixed.

------
DanF_Priori
Priori Legal | New York, NY |
[http://www.priorilegal.com](http://www.priorilegal.com) | Full-Time

Senior Software Engineers & Director of Sales

We were recently featured in the New York Times:
[http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/08/a-web-platform-
that...](http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/08/a-web-platform-that-
connects-small-businesses-with-lawyers/)

We are a well-funded startup seeking to innovate and disrupt how people find,
retain, and pay for legal services. We’re creating an exclusive network of
vetted attorneys offering pre-negotiated rates not available on the open
market. Only about 20% of the lawyers who apply make it through our rigorous
vetting process and are accepted into the network. We are focused on creating
a network with the highest quality lawyers and handpicking them for clients'
specific needs while handling all billing and invoicing in a transparent and
easy way.

We are looking for Senior Full-Stack Ruby on Rails developers with experience
in Angular.js or other front-end MVC frameworks.

We are also seeking an experienced Director of Sales to grow and manage our
sales team.

Please apply by sending an email to: hello@priorilegal.com

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA)

Do you think robots are cool? So do we! We blend cutting-edge research and
practical engineering to build useful and affordable robots.

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should
probably think robots are cool, but a robotics background is NOT required. (I
had no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

iRobot is looking for software engineers and mechanical engineers.

Here are a few of our 20+ job openings:

* Embedded software engineers: We're hiring for "big embedded" (C++, Linux, and big cpus) and "small embedded" (C, bare-metal, small cpus). If you have good OO skills (C++, Java, etc.) but no "embedded" background that's okay too - shoot me an email and we'll chat.

* Software engineers for vision, navigation, and mapping

* Software engineering manager

* Test engineers

* Mechanical engineers

* IT engineers

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum!

~~~
iandanforth
Any chance you'll be opening a Silicon Valley office?

~~~
svec
Not that I know of, but we have an office in Pasadena, CA.

------
StefanBill
Conclusive Analytics - Charlotte, NC - Full-time -
[http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/)

We're a small and growing company looking for people with a passion for big
data who love to solve difficult/fun problems for our clients. Here are two
job postings:

Data Miner/Data Scientist: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data-miner-scientist/)

Database Developer: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/database-developer/)

Being a small company, your daily job will not be defined by your job title,
and you will get to learn something new every day. We develop in Linux and
Windows, HP Vertica and SQL Server, and other languages & platforms like R,
SAS, DataFlux, Python, or whatever we think is best at getting the job done.
We offer competitive pay & benefits, a pool table, lots of white boards, and a
great team of smart and fun coworkers.

Contact hr@conclusiveanalytics.com for more details.

------
apinstein
Atlanta, GA (REMOTE)

TourBuzz is improving the residential real estate search experience through
better virtual tours ([http://www.tourbuzz.net](http://www.tourbuzz.net)) and
property search ([http://www.showcaseidx.com](http://www.showcaseidx.com)).

We're 10 years old, 100% bootstrapped, profitable, and growing fast. Our
customers love us because we make it easy for them to deliver leading-edge
experiences to their customers.

We take a craftsman approach to building product -- simple, beautiful, easy-
to-maintain, and durable. Our team of 11 is 60% product development / 40%
business.

We offer great compensation, a flexible work environment, peer mentoring,
interesting projects, a commitment to personal and professional development,
work-life balance, and a positive team atmosphere.

Open Positions: \- Senior Lazy Sysadmin: Why do we want a lazy sysadmin?
Because we want an infrastruture that runs itself, that helps our dev and
support teams be productive without human intervention. You might call it
DevOps; or just being a good sysadmin. But whatever you call it, if you can do
it, we want to talk to you. \- Lead Software Developer/Architect: If you're
the type of engineer that likes to be involved in product architecture & ux as
well as technical architecture & implementation, this should be a great fit.

Apply online: [http://jobs.tourbuzz.net](http://jobs.tourbuzz.net)

Tech Toolbox: PHP, Ruby, Javascript, CoffeeScript, AngularJS, Clojure,
ElasticSearch, Postgres, OpenCV, git, AWS, Heroku, Vagrant, Chef, Linode, and
many more.

------
uxp
Alliance Health. Salt Lake City, UT. (No Remote)
[http://alliancehealth.com/careers](http://alliancehealth.com/careers)

At Alliance Health, we strive to make the lives of people with chronic
diseases better by bringing them together with innovative social networking
and easing their worries by helping them obtain and use their medications and
medical products easily and regularly. We're a rapidly growing company and
need new members to help grow our technology.

We're looking for Senior Ruby developers who:

\- Want to help change people's lives for the better

\- Have 3-5 years experience in Ruby and Rails

\- Native and web mobile app development experience (Android & iOS plus
responsive, etc)

\- Strong understanding of design patterns and up-to-date best practices

\- Cringe at untested code, cheer at automated build processes

Bonus points for:

\- Fluent understanding of JavaScript with and without jQuery

\- Creative and Hands-On. Not afraid of dirtying things up to make them
better.

\- Like to stay late to build stupid things with Arduinos or play board games.

\- Sense of humor.

We're also looking for mid-level Ruby Developers, a Senior UI/UX Designer, and
Dev-Ops oriented Systems Administrators.

Salary is extremely competitive, culture is solid and inviting. There's no
reason you shouldn't work for us. Apply via the website, or directly to me and
I'll personally make sure it gets to the right people ( hlogsdon at
alliancehealth.com )

------
biggitybones
TeachBoost - New York, NY [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/58426/front-
end-devel...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/58426/front-end-
developer-for-edtech-startup-teachboost?a=19fTNuOvS)

TeachBoost is looking for a full-time web developer for our Brooklyn, NY
office who can handle all aspects of front-end web application development.
We're looking for someone to be a key member of the development team - so
experience (or the ability to learn quickly) and attention to detail are
massively important.

We're moving from a single-repo PHP legacy application towards a client-
service, multi-repo application codebase. To do that we'll be slicing off
features from the PHP legacy app and re-writing them into front-end, client
applications, in Node.js.

TeachBoost is a performance management platform for education; we help
educators improve by streamlining and improving the coaching/evaluation
process, and using that data to better inform educator development/training.
We're a growing team of passionate, mission driven people - and looking for
more of the same!

Get in touch with jason AT teachboost.com if you're interested!

------
encoderer
Trulia - San Francisco - Full Time

Trulia's real estate search platform serves 50 million unique visitors every
month. With an at-scale web experience, category leading apps in both the Play
and iOS App stores, and teams working on behavioral search models, home
estimates, commute times, and computer vision, we're doing a lot of cool
things and have a constant need for mobile and web engineers.

I've worked at Trulia for about 2 years. Employees are taken care of.
Engineers have a voice. A successful IPO and healthy balance sheet give us the
ability to take on ambitious projects. It's just really a great place to work.

\- Competitive comp and equity \- Great benefits, including gym reimbursement
and free healthcare \- Fantastic location in downtown San Francisco, close to
Bart, Caltrain, the Transbay Terminal, etc. \- Kegs (plural) and a rooftop
patio \- Quarterly hack-weeks where meetings are prohibited and engineers work
on whatever delights them. (More than a few of these projects get on the
roadmap and SHIP)

Check out our Jobs page at
[http://www.trulia.com/jobs](http://www.trulia.com/jobs) and apply. Or reach
out to me, shane at trulia dot com.

------
jmozen
Table XI - Chicago - Sr. Software Developer - FT or Contract

([http://tablexi.theresumator.com/apply/N5C5q5/Senior-
Software...](http://tablexi.theresumator.com/apply/N5C5q5/Senior-Software-
Developer))

Table XI is a Chicago-based digital consultancy, focused on building web and
mobile applications that deliver business value to our customers. Many of our
clients look to us to be their IT department, and we make decisions that
affect the long-term success of their businesses. We do most of our work out
of our studio in Chicago and have a chef on staff who prepares gourmet lunch
daily.

As a Table XI employee, you’ll work side-by-side and get exposure to many
different people and projects. We’ve developed web and mobile applications for
clients like Roger Ebert Digital, The Field Museum, Chicago Ideas Week, the
YMCA of Chicago, fashion designer Maria Pinto, The Spice House, PechaKucha,
Northwestern University, and many more. We love a challenge, and we’re not
afraid to reinvent the wheel when the wheel isn’t good enough.

We're looking for experienced developers who:

* are curious and love exploring new technologies

* believe there’s a solution to every problem and are excited to find it

* have a few years of web development experience and are looking for an exciting new opportunity

* have a background in one or more of the the following: Ruby, JavaScript, HTML/CSS and Objective-C. (Most of our projects currently use these languages; however, if you’re a strong developer with experience in related tools, we’d still love to hear from you. Experience with TDD is a plus, as is database or DevOps experience.)

------
gumuz
Fashiolista.com Amsterdam, the Netherlands

We're looking for a full-time front-end developer at fashiolista.com, one of
the world largest online fashion communities! You're gonna be a big part of a
small team, meaning you make many of the decisions about how you're gonna
build the frontend of our coming projects!

Located in the historical center of Amsterdam next to the canals and the Anne
Frank house. You'll love it.

Send me an email guyon@fashiolista.com

------
ericweinstein
Rent the Runway - New York, NY (VISA candidates welcome!)

Rent the Runway is hiring front end, back end, DevOps, and mobile (iOS)
engineers. Our stack:

* SOA with Java 1.7 (soon to be 1.8!) + DropWizard. Modern Java's a thing and we've got the proof.

* Ruby + Sinatra for lightweight, scalable web applications.

* JavaScript + Backbone for a front end that's becoming faster and more awesome to work on every day.

Rent the Runway is building the first online rental platform for retail goods.
We're a disruptive e-commerce business that believes that democratizing luxury
products in the US is just the first step of a broader vision to drive
aspirational experiences for tens of millions of users across the globe. We're
more than "Netflix for dresses"—we're Cinderella Experience as a Service. Find
out more about the challenging product-oriented problems we face across the
boundaries of e-commerce, mobile, analytics and shipping/fulfillment here:
[http://blog.tech.renttherunway.com/](http://blog.tech.renttherunway.com/)

Job postings:
[http://www.renttherunway.com/careers](http://www.renttherunway.com/careers)

------
bss
Pocket PlayLab

Bangkok, Thailand

Work Permit provided (VISA).

Pocket PlayLab is a leading game development studio that has grown from a
handful of passionate gamers to a group of 50 and more enthusiasts.

Founded in January 2012 and located in the heart of Bangkok, Thailand, our
studio is the home of our hits Lost Cubes, Juice Cubes and more hit games in
the pipe! We have proudly reached more than 21 millions of downloads of our
casual free games across the world and we believe the brilliant experience we
give our players comes from the diversity and experience of our people.

With more than 12 nationalities, you will definitely find a dynamic,
multicultural, team-oriented environment here. And in addition to this, you
will get highly competitive salaries; enjoy an amazing workplace with break
areas, free snacks and drinks and some cool social events.

We currently have the following open positions:

\- Software Engineer (Backend):
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oGh2YfwH&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oGh2YfwH&s=Hacker_News)

\- Software Engineer (Business Intelligence):
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=ohi2Yfwj&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=ohi2Yfwj&s=Hacker_News)

\- Operations Engineer (Backend):
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oWA2Yfwg&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oWA2Yfwg&s=Hacker_News)

For the right candidates we would also consider remote workers.

If you have any questions feel free to contact me personally at
bo@pocketplaylab.com.

------
dan_manges
GiveNext - Cleveland, OH or REMOTE -
[https://givenext.com](https://givenext.com)

GiveNext is the easiest way for donors to give to the causes they care about.
We support giving to 1.4 million nonprofits.

Looking for a full-time technical cofounder / CTO. You'll be paid a salary
plus have stock options.

Read more at [https://givenext.com/cofounder](https://givenext.com/cofounder)

------
Petefine
[http://www.15gifts.com/jobs](http://www.15gifts.com/jobs) \- Brighton/London
UK - Data Scientist

15gifts' decision-engine technology powers some of the largest corporations in
the UK including Virgin Media, Orange, T-Mobile and The Times, and we're
growing rapidly. We are now looking for a talented data scientist to join our
team and help shape the recommendation algorithms that underpin our product.

Our data science team is at the heart of the company and plays a crucial role
in analysing and visualising customer behaviour - using the data to build
statistical and machine learning models that generate highly tailored
recommendations and drive the product forward through data-led optimisations.
We're looking for someone with strong analysis, statistics, machine learning
and programming skills (we’re particularly fond of Python and R). It's a great
opportunity to work for a small company (8 employees), while analysing data
from some of the largest e-commerce sites in the country and beyond. Contact
peter.fine at 15gifts dot com (our head data scientist) to find out more!

------
mdual
Forte Payment Systems - Dallas, TX
[http://www.forte.net/join](http://www.forte.net/join)

Forte Payment Systems is a professional high-tech company that provides
merchant accounts and payment processing solutions. Our work environment is
not like most. Don't mistake our casual, easy-going attitude for laziness. We
work hard, but we also know that people are more productive when they are
happy. Hard work is rewarded with competitive salaries, an extensive benefits
package and fun activities such as office game tournaments, family picnics,
monthly lunches and more.

Front End Developer;
[http://fortepaymentsystems.theresumator.com/apply/ItIGK0/Fro...](http://fortepaymentsystems.theresumator.com/apply/ItIGK0/Front-
End-Developer.html)

Web Designer;
[http://fortepaymentsystems.theresumator.com/apply/HqndgS/Web...](http://fortepaymentsystems.theresumator.com/apply/HqndgS/Web-
Designer-II.html)

Technical Support Rep;
[http://fortepaymentsystems.theresumator.com/apply/8UQFdt/Tec...](http://fortepaymentsystems.theresumator.com/apply/8UQFdt/Technical-
Support-Rep-II.html)

Sr. Strategic Sales Executive;
[http://fortepaymentsystems.theresumator.com/apply/dPmvJv/Sr-...](http://fortepaymentsystems.theresumator.com/apply/dPmvJv/Sr-
Strategic-Sales-Executive.html)

Strategic Partner Sales;
[http://fortepaymentsystems.theresumator.com/apply/hc1WBI/Str...](http://fortepaymentsystems.theresumator.com/apply/hc1WBI/Strategic-
Partner-Sales-Executive.html)

------
meifamous
Famo.us | Full Time | SoMa, San Francisco | Hiring for Engineers & Growth
Hackers

We're hiring Tooling, Server, Performance, DevOps Engineers to work on site in
SF.

[https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us?lever-
source=hackernews](https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us?lever-source=hackernews)

Front-end: if physics, UI, 3D modeling is your thing - check us out.

Back-end: if tooling, performance testing, CI and code releasing, distribution
is your thing - check us out.

www.famo.us

Famo.us is a JavaScript platform that enables engineers to build beautiful,
cross-platform web apps that perform as well as the very best native apps. It
is the only framework that provides an open source 3D layout engine fully
integrated with a 3D physics-based animation engine that can render to DOM,
Canvas, or WebGL.

Founded in 2011 and headquartered in San Francisco, Famo.us was co-founded by
Steve Newcomb and Mark Lu. Steve is best known for founding Powerset, which
was sold to Microsoft and is now part of Bing. Dave Fetterman, who leads the
engineering team, previously ran mobile engineering for Facebook. Investors
include many of the most prominent entrepreneurs and venture capital companies
in the world.

------
lazyjones
Geizhals, one of the oldest and most popular price comparison websites in
Europe, is hiring a lead developer or CTO. Due to the recent acquisition of a
majority share by the german Heise Verlag, applications will be handled by
heise: [http://heise-medien-portal.rexx-
recruitment.com/stellenangeb...](http://heise-medien-portal.rexx-
recruitment.com/stellenangebot.html?yid=467)

This is a local only, full-time position in Vienna, Austria (the world's most
livable city for the 5th time in a row according to Mercer). Good knowledge of
German is highly recommended (exceptional candidates with mediocre German
skills will probably be considered).

We have a small team of (8) experienced developers working on our varied
software stack (mostly Perl, but also Go, PHP, Java, JavaScript). This
position comes with great responsibility, but also flexibility in choosing
technologies and adapting our stack for best results. If you love building
popular, useful, fast, user-experience-driven websites and can tell the latest
fads from solid foundations and tools for the job, you will enjoy working with
us.

------
timf
Dell Cloud Manager team is looking for seven more software developers at a
very wide range of experience levels.

Work ranges from frontend (AngularJS) to backend (Java/REST).

We are hiring all over the world.

I've posted a long gist about our team, the product, and some of our
development processes here:
[https://gist.github.com/timf/892ef751a146787e4784](https://gist.github.com/timf/892ef751a146787e4784)

------
benburton
CoreSpring, NYC-based, REMOTE - Front End Engineer

CoreSpring.org is a non-profit company whose mission is to put good content,
and state-of-the-art technology into the hands of teachers and product
developers. We create web-based components and products to help teachers to
deliver computer-based Formative assessments in their classrooms.

We are Looking For:

A full-time front-end engineer to join our team and help develop new html
standards-based student interactions for teacher-driven quizzes in the
classroom or at home, on computers and tablets. We have a small, flexible,
skilled team and want to find someone who is a good fit for how we work:
Someone who is creative but pragmatic in their approach to software solution
design. Someone who works well with a team, but is also happy working
independently on a project if needed. Someone who believes in test-driven
development, and who we can rely on to produce high-quality, clean and
effective code, and help keep the rest of us diligent about doing the same.

More details at
[https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/609](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/609)

Email: evan@corespring.org

~~~
evaneus
this position is filled now. Thanks.

------
jasonlotito
MeetMe - New Hope, PA (near Philadelphia, Pennsylvania) -
[http://www.meetme.com](http://www.meetme.com)

See all public openings here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2](http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2)

About Us: MeetMe is the leading social network for meeting new people in the
US with over 1 million DAU. We've been around since 2005 as myYearbook,
rebranding in 2012 as MeetMe. We've launched other apps such as Choosy, Charm,
and Unsaid in the past few months, and are looking to continue adding more
standalone apps in the future.

We use a wide variety of languages, generally using what makes sense. C, PHP,
Python, JavaScript and Node.js, and native iOS and Android development are the
most common.

MeetMe is a fun place to work. We hold a yearly developer retreat, as well as
regular company-wide hackathons. We have a book club, board game club, and we
even have a game room. While we aren't a new company in the time scale of the
internet, we still know how to have fun. We just get the benefit of not having
to kill ourselves working 12 hour days. =) This means you'll enjoy actually
going home on time! We have many openings, both technical and non-technical.
Here is a list of positions we are usually always looking for.

* Senior Web Developer

* Senior Android Engineer/Architect

* Software iOS Architect

* Network Engineer

You can apply directly here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2](http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2)

Or you can contact me at jlotito@meetme.com. I'm a developer, so feel free to
ask specific developer-type questions

------
ICjobs
InvestCloud - [http://www.investcloud.com](http://www.investcloud.com) \- San
Francisco, Los Angeles, Tampa

Are you excited by the opportunity to revolutionize an industry? InvestCloud,
born in a garage (it's what Californian companies do, after all), is driving a
high-speed design and technology revolution that is transforming the way the
financial industry uses, processes and interacts with data. Today, any
investment manager can have access to a first-class integrated investment
platform through the cloud, with InvestCloud. We are the first true cloud
platform for the securities market. Since the launch in January 2012, we have
over 100,000 users in excess of 1 trillion assets, accessing information
securely from any location with any device. We are looking for bright and
talented individuals as we advance our cutting edge proprietary technology.

We have openings at our San Francisco, Los Angeles, and Tampa locations.

Our open positions can be found here:
[http://www.smartrecruiters.com/investcloud](http://www.smartrecruiters.com/investcloud)

------
bsamuels
Cigital - Hiring software security folks, product evangelists, product support
engineers, sales reps, and a few marketing people!

INTERN, FULL TIME

What we do: We're a software security consulting firm that prevents e-bay
incidents from happening. Static analysis, penetration testing, architecture
review, threat modeling, you name it. We work with a wide variety of clients
and products ranging from big banks to mobile apps to video games.

Almost all of our security people are consultants - so there can be a fair
amount of travel involved. The work is varied so you can really focus the type
of work you do based on your interests and skill. It's an amazing place to
work - there's rarely a dull moment.

We have locations all over the place, including:

    
    
      • Northern Virginia
      • Boston, MA
      • Santa Clara, CA
      • New York, NY
      • Bloomington, IN
      • London
    

You can read more about our open positions here:
[http://www.cigital.com/careers/jobs/](http://www.cigital.com/careers/jobs/)

If you're looking to challenge yourself or try something new, email me your
resume at contact@bsamuels.net

------
joelfgs
For Goodness Sake, LLC (San Francisco) \--- Seeking: Full Stack Engineer
Technologies: Spring MVC, Python, Couchbase, JavaScript, on AWS

We're an early stage funded startup in stealth mode and we're building an
experiential mobile web app to help break through the stigma, shame and
misconceptions around sex. It’s what The Joy of Sex could have been if it had
today's leading edge tech behind it.

No generation thinks they’re repressed – it’s only in hindsight that we see
how taboos in previous generations were keeping individuals and couples from
living fully. We feel it’s our duty to future generations to move the
conversation forward, even if doing so ruffles some feathers.

For more details: [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/57608/full-stack-
deve...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/57608/full-stack-developer-
for-goodness-sake-llc) [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/for-
goodness-sake-...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/for-goodness-
sake-llc)

Come join our team! Email me directly at joel@fgsake.org.

-Joel

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; - Videology - FULL TIME, INTERN (H1B maybe if
already in US)

Videology Group -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

Internet advertising startup (DSP, SSP, DMP, lots of things) looking primarily
for server-side Java developers (if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop
us a note anyway). I was working for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks
(hence the "lmn" in the e-mail address below), which got acquired by
Videology. Our stack is Java on Spring on *nix (Linux on server, Mac for dev)
with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on AWS. The Baltimore office also has a team
on a large .NET stack as well, but Java teams are spread across both offices.
We have some big projects in the works involving big data and volume as we
scale globally and across mediums (video, mobile, etc.). Currently, our Reston
platform alone handles 4 billion requests a day.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired an
intern through these threads. These things do work!

------
ivyirwin
Austin, TX / AndrewHarper.com / Full-Time / No Remote

For 34 years, Andrew Harper has been the leader in high-end, unbiased, luxury
travel reviews. We’re starting a new chapter in our business geared toward
changing the way travelers research, book, and enjoy extraordinary travel.

On the technology front this translates to ambitious projects centered around
our core data and exposed via an open API. Leveraging these two assets we’re
building a suite of rich HTML5 apps, intelligent machine learning algorithms,
and creating cutting edge products and services for the sophisticated
traveler.

We’re hiring full-stack python developers to help lead our growing web team.
Ideal candidates will be able to contribute to the vision of our development
roadmap, translate functional requirements into technical specifications, and
understand how to prioritize features to deliver top notch products on
deadline.

Andrew Harper offers competitive salaries and great benefits -- including a
personal travel fund. Please send inquiries to isentilles[at]andrewharper.com
and include "HN Hiring" in the subject line to be considered.

------
WWGaussDo
Stuph ([https://angel.co/stuph](https://angel.co/stuph),
[https://stuph.co](https://stuph.co)) is building its founding team! We are a
stealth startup creating a consumer product fueled by data mining and
information extraction. We are well funded and backed by top VCs. Our office
is located in San Francisco. Our founder is an ex-googler who created Google
Trends. Our team consists of graduates of MIT, Cornell, RPI, and top
international universities. Between us we have worked at Google, Twitter and
Amazon, and won a Kaggle competition. We love math, algorithms and machine
learning. Do you like functional programming? We're using Clojure for our
backend and ClojureScript for our frontend. Knowing either isn't a
requirement, but be excited to learn! We are looking for: \- Frontend
engineers with strong CS fundamentals \- Experienced backend engineer with
excellent system design and architecture skills \- Engineering interns who can
hit the ground running. Contact: artem@stuph.co

------
yoran
Hstry -- Boston -- FREELANCE Rails/Ember.js full-stack developer

Hstry is a Boston-based ed-tech startup focused on bringing history to the
digital classroom. Our mission is to captivate students in the study of
History and we aim to become the leading digital learning platform for
History.

The product we are building is a fully-responsive HTML5 web application used
on tablets, desktops, laptops and smartphones. Our primary users are K-12
teachers and students, but also historians and history buffs who want to tell
their story. We think that in educational software, usability and design have
not been given enough attention so we assign a lot of importance to good UX
and clean user interfaces.

We’re looking for a freelance full-stack web developer who would like to work
with us. First on short term, but we are looking to build up long-term
relationships. You are passionate about web development are you are well-
versed in both Ruby and Javascript. Ideally, you have experience in building
single-page web applications. You will play an important role in the
development of the application as you will assist the current lead developer.

What You Need

    
    
        * Very strong skills in Javascript
        * Experience in the front-end development of thick-client web applications
        * Experience with Ember.js is a very nice bonus
        * Proficiency in Ruby
        * Experience with Ruby on Rails
        * University degree is highly regarded, but we value ability and experience
          just as much
        * Passion for developing high-quality web products
        * An entrepreneurial and can-do attitude. You have no  issue in tackling
          tough problems.
        * If there’s something you don’t know how to do, you’ll figure out the lowest
          cost path to understanding it.
    

Email me at yoran@hstry.co

------
sunnysoma
Zumper - Soma, San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.zumper.com](https://www.zumper.com)

Lead Front-End Web Developer

Zumper is a next generation apartment rental platform that recently raised a
$6.5 million Series A led by Kleiner Perkins.

We’re growing very quickly (numbers are 4x three months ago) and we're looking
for a lead front-end engineer to help accelerate this growth in our traction
and product.

Who We’re Hiring

An experienced Javascript-focused frontend developer with a strong portfolio
and experience using client-side MVC frameworks. You’ll work across Zumper’s
Tenant and Professional web apps, so you should be self-motivated and excited
about taking on a big challenge.

Desired Skills & Experience > Deep experience with development of Javascript-
based dynamic web apps > Exposure to client-side MVC frameworks (AngularJS
experience a plus!) > Strong HTML and CSS skills > Passionate about great
design and user experience > Independent and a fast learner > Able to
communicate openly within a close-knit team

Apply - please email your resume or GH profile to jobs@zumper.com - we’re
excited to hear from you!

------
mknoke
SponsorPay is one of the top 10 mobile advertising companies. We are located
in Berlin, Germany.

We are looking for Ruby developers (we do mean Ruby, not Rails) and iOS
developers:

\- You will work in an international team (15+ nationalities) in our Berlin
HQ, in a cross-functional team (Devs, QA & Product) using Kanban/Scrum

\- You will get to know what bloom filters, hyperloglog and real Ruby
multithreading apps are. \- Tons of traffic.

What we offer:

\- Competitive remuneration package - German lessons - Relocation package - A
team with more than 35 experienced developers, QA, DevOps and product managers

You can have a look to some of our talks:

\- Euruko 2013: "..."but we had to kill Unicorns"
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q_kS5Dymmc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q_kS5Dymmc)

\- RailsConf 2014: "What the Cache!"
[http://www.railsconf.com/program#sessions](http://www.railsconf.com/program#sessions)

If you are interested have a look to our careers page:
[http://www.sponsorpay.com/careers.html#jobs](http://www.sponsorpay.com/careers.html#jobs)

------
julianong
EAT Club -- Palo Alto, CA -- San Francisco -- Bay Area

We're hiring: DevOps, Full-Stack Engineers, Front-end devs

EAT Club currently delivers lunch to thousands of hungry employees at startups
and other tech companies in Silicon Valley and San Francisco, and we're ready
to grow!

We're different than any food delivery or catering service you know. We work
with employers, and give their employees a custom menu daily, via the web and
mobile, from several great restaurants in the area. Each employee has control
of what they order, and when. Employes get their customized lunch with their
name on it delivered fresh and ready to eat.

There is a lot of technology, order forecasting, and service ops, to make all
of this happen. This is where you come in.

You'll get the chance to work on:

    
    
      Delivering personalized dish recommendations
      Food discovery engine
      Demand forecasting
      Real-time delivery tracking
    

What we're looking for:

    
    
      B.S. in Computer Science or equivalent
      HTML/CSS/Javascript including a framework such as BackboneJS
      Familiarity with Python/Django or enthusiasm to learn
      SQL/Memcached/Redis
      Knowledge of building reliable scalable systems
      Comfortable using a shell/linux environment
      Love of food
    

Bonuses:

    
    
      AWS knowledge (EC2/S3/RDS)
      Good UI/UX/design sense
      Competitive compensation + free meals + endless stream of food samples
    

To apply, please send your resume/github/dribbble/linkedin to
engjobs@myeatclub.com Full-time, no remote

[http://www.myeatclub.com/careers](http://www.myeatclub.com/careers)

------
huntero
Alcorn McBride | Full-Time | Orlando, FL |
[http://www.alcorn.com](http://www.alcorn.com)

Software Engineer

We develop audio, video, lighting, and show control systems for themed
entertainment. You'll find our equipment in the world's biggest theme parks,
museums, and attractions. We're looking for someone to develop and maintain MS
Windows Based GUI applications for the programming, configuration, and control
of our hardware products used in the themed entertainment industry.

It's amazing to see the things our creative customers do with our equipment,
and it's exciting to work on next-generation tools and hardware to enable our
customers to create the "next-big-thing". You'll wear a lot of hats, but your
primary focus will be on our desktop software applications. If you'd like to
chat about it, my contact info is in my profile.

For more details and to apply, you can check out the job listing on our
website: [http://alcorn.com/alcorn-mcbride-jobs/](http://alcorn.com/alcorn-
mcbride-jobs/)

------
orationinc
Oration - Foster City, CA - Full Time, Intern

We are a seed funded startup passionate about tackling our nation's rising
health care costs by eliminating waste in how health care products are bought.
We've analyzed data from some of the largest employers in the US and have
found that a significant portion of the $28 trillion spent in health care each
year goes to inefficiencies in purchasing. Together with some of the largest
retailers in the US, we are building a solution that revolutionizes how
individuals and companies buy healthcare products.

We’re searching for a seasoned front end engineer to help lead our front end
dev efforts. Come join us in building awesome user experiences for both web
and mobile using AngularJS, Play and Postgres. Our small, dedicated group of
designers and engineers (there's 8 of us) care equally about good design
(visual and technical), having a good time and solving this national problem.

We're also searching for a summer/fall/winter software engineering intern to
join our team as well.

Email techjobs@oration.com if interested or with any questions.

------
illustria
Illustria - [http://www.illustriadesigns.com](http://www.illustriadesigns.com)
\- Washington, DC

About Us:

IllustriaDesigns.com makes design accessible. By leveraging cloud
technologies, we're bringing businesses the convenience of in-house design
without the cost through a subscription format. Illustria's client-side
platform is revolutionizing the way companies access design and creative
services. We are passionate about leveraging technology to power a platform to
change the way companies handle design, from Fortune 500s to the hottest
startups. Our 50+ enterprise customers are varied and in every industry
imaginable. They include Hubspot, World Wrestling Entertainment (NYSE:WWE),
InnerWorkings (NASDAQ:INWK), and more.

Based in Washington, D.C., Illustria is a fun and dynamic work environment
where employees are given the creative freedom to excel. When we’re not at
work, we’re hanging out, making art, and building cool things.

We're growing rapidly and we're hiring full-stack engineers. Apply by shooting
us an email at jobs@illustriadesigns.com

------
neiljohnson
London, UK - Permanent, full time, on-site. Lumi -
[https://lumi.do](https://lumi.do)

Join Lumi and help us change the way the world discovers content. Brought to
you by the people who started Last.fm.

Lumi allows you to anonymously and securely record the pages you visit to let
Lumi know what you’re interested in. It finds popular webpages among all users
and makes suggestions of pages that will interest you.

We're looking for fine folk to work on

* Our Django app

* Backend services and middleware

* Android/iOS apps

* Our Recommendation Engine, both developers and data scientists

We are also looking for

* A Product Lead

* A Design Lead

Our stack is mostly Python backed by Cassandra, Elastic Search and Postgres.
We'd like you to know a bit of everything and a lot of something.

Reasons to be interested in Lumi

* Founders with recognised pedigree

* A small but extremely strong engineering team

* With funding imminent, about to grow rapidly - a great time to join

* A really cool product that /could/ go onto take over the world :-)

* Genuinely hard and interesting machine learning/data retrieval problems.

Either launch a CV at jobs@lumi.do, or get in touch personally if you'd like
to chat first.

[https://lumi.do/about/jobs](https://lumi.do/about/jobs)

------
gonnado
Gonnado ([http://gonnado.com](http://gonnado.com)), Bern, Switzerland.
Fulltime Python/Django Developer

Gonnado is a funded startup located in Bern, Switzerland which develops the
online leisure acitivities platform Gonnado.com. Gonnado is the worldwide
first meta search engine for leisure activities and has more than 400'000
leisure activities in its database. Using Gonnado you can find the perfect
leisure activity and meet ip with friends or new people.

To further develop our platform, we're hiring a Python/Django Developer with
the following responsibilities: * Backend development (data import from
different sources, automatic online ad generation, data mining, generating
recommendations and much more) * Frontend development with Python, Django,
HTML/CSS/LESS and jQuery * Integrate external services like Facebook Ads,
Google APIs or the Salesforce API * Hack on our Mobile App (Django Rest
Framework + Angular.JS/Phonegap)

If you are interested or have a question, send an e-mail to jobs@gonnado.com.

------
kelliem1
Porch.com - Seattle, WA - Full time - H1-B welcome

Porch is seeking Senior Java Engineers to join our Seattle office. You’ll work
with passionate people building a cutting edge product that spans desktop and
various mobile platforms. We’re low on formality and high on team-based
collaboration, feedback and innovation. Since we follow Lean Startup
principles, flexibility is key and you will likely wear many hats and
participate in development across the entire stack.

The home remodel and repair industry is highly fragmented and local. So a
solution is going to need big data. As such, we're a smart group of passionate
techies that's focused on bringing order (and dare we say delight) to an age
old, recurring problem.

We believe in Beautiful Products, Relentless Customer Focus and Team Before
Individual. We practice the lean methodology and believe in data driven
decision making. We're always looking the right people to add to the team and
thrive on diversity (of views, experiences, skills, passions, etc.).

Email for more details – jillb@Porch.com or kelliem@porch.com

------
jdfreefly
Rails & Server developer at biba.com - San Francisco

We're building a unified communications platform that provides audio, video,
screen sharing, text messaging and group messaging on Android, iOS, OSX and
Windows. Competing against established companies like webex and new disruptors
like UberConference.

The rails team provides the backend api that drives and enables the clients
and media teams to deliver a smooth collaborative experience.

Great office in downtown San Francisco (2nd & Mission). Rails team is 5
people, supporting the demands of the 20 or so engineers on the other teams.
Fast paced weekly release cycles with room to grow as an engineer.

We work in rails, but languages used elsewhere are C, Go, Java, C#, C++ and we
love developers that can switch hit between teams when it's needed. We have a
lot of our infrastructure built in AWS so experience there is a plus.

Meetings don't need to suck, and we're making that happen. Come join us.
Contact john@biba.com and put [Hacker News] in your subject to make sure I get
it.

Room on the team for novices and experts.

No recruiters please.

------
timjones
Cribspot - Ann Arbor, MI -
[https://www.cribspot.com](https://www.cribspot.com)

Full-time - Lead UX/UI Designer

Cribspot is a platform for college students to search, sign, and pay for off-
campus housing. Over 50,000 college renters have used our platform since
September. We're based in Ann Arbor and recently won the Techweek Detroit
Launch Competition ([http://www.xconomy.com/detroit/2014/05/23/cribspot-wins-
tech...](http://www.xconomy.com/detroit/2014/05/23/cribspot-wins-techweek-
detroit-startup-competition/)). We're gearing up for massive expansion this
fall, along with a brand new rent payment product. We're a team of five people
in our low 20s.

We're looking for a Lead UX/UI designer to take charge of all aspects of our
front-end user experience. The ideal candidate also the HTML/CSS knowledge to
make their designs come to life.

Compensation is very competitive and includes generous equity. Email me at
tim@cribspot.com for more information.

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Local

Brand Networks ([http://bn.co/](http://bn.co/)) is hiring full stack engineers
for our London office, working on real time bidding, analytics and front end
web applications. Graduates welcome.

Requirements:

    
    
        * BS or MS degree in computer science, mathematics, or related field. 
          Or related experience.
        * Good understanding of web technologies HTML, CSS, Javascript, HTTP, JSON, REST
        * Can demonstrate that you're a great programmer in at least one of 
          Python, Java, TypeScript, JavaScript, Clojure, Haskell, F#, Kotlin, Scala
          or Ruby
        * Would like to work with TypeScript, NodeJS, AngularJS, Python, Ansible and AWS
        * Good understanding of a Unix based operating system
        * Some experience of databases and at least one web application framework
    

If you love programming and would like an interesting job with a steep
learning curve and a wide variety of challenges, please get in touch. You can
email me personally at jmc@bn.co.

------
DaveyStrand
Strand

LA / San Fran (preferably local)

We are a startup looking for an entrepreneurial web developer (preferably full
stack) to build a contained beta version of (what will start off as) a social
media and content storage site.

We are offering compensation to "freelance" the initial contract with an eye
towards continuing on with the company. At the conclusion of the initial
contract, both parties will re-assess and make a determination on the
potential of going full-time. Essentially a "test run" for both sides.

The ideal candidate will have experience as a full-stack web developer, have a
real passion for what they do and be open to continuing the business
relationship with us should we be successful and both sides enjoy the
experience.

We want to create a great product and enjoy doing it and are looking for a
partner as much as a we are a developer. If you’re talented, passionate, and
interested in helping us build something that could be amazing, we’d love to
hear from you!

Please send portfolio / website / resume and any other applicable materials.

dave [at] thestrand [dot] co

------
Theranos
Theranos - Palo Alto

Visit a lab for a Doctors appointment recently? Two vials of blood is a lot
isn't it? Theranos is looking to completely redefine healthcare by solving
speed and accuracy issues of current lab testing by combining SW engineering
and life sciences using 1/1000 less blood than what is typically drawn today;
our process have results in Doctors’ hands within 6-12 hours allowing them to
provide significantly more accurate treatments in a timely manner.

[http://www.wired.com/2014/02/elizabeth-holmes-
theranos/](http://www.wired.com/2014/02/elizabeth-holmes-theranos/)

An advanced stage startup, Theranos primary stack is .Net - We are looking for
engineers who want to make a positive impact to healthcare. Also looking for
embedded, iOS & Android developers.

VISA & US Relo assistance - Sorry No remote.

For more about each position: [http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-
development](http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-development)

email michaelw at theranos dot com

------
lode
Nutanix - [http://www.nutanix.com/careers/current-
openings/](http://www.nutanix.com/careers/current-openings/) \- San Jose, CA +
Multiple other locations worldwide (Bangalore, Berlin, Amsterdam, Durham,
Chicago, Sydney, Newark, Columbus, Raleigh, Shangai, Taipei, Houston, Riyadh,
Mexico City, Abu Dhabi, Madrid, London, Tokyo)

Nutanix is the fastest growing infrastructure company of the past decade and
we aren’t slowing down! We are looking for talented yet humble individuals who
want to be part of this exciting adventure and take part in building a company
that is truly leading an IT revolution. Employees are the ultimate value
within Nutanix and the executive staff is dedicated to proving it every day.

Keywords: Front-end UI development, kernel development, sales, distributed
systems, hardware engineering, tech support, system architects, ... - We're
hiring for lots of roles.

Feel free to e-mail me (my HN username @ nutanix.com) for more info, or to
drop your resume in the right queue.

------
geori
Leadify - The Find Engine -
[http://leadify.net/careers.html](http://leadify.net/careers.html)

Jackson, MS

Backend Engineer

What you’ll do * Consistently ship high-quality code to production * Own Your
Apps: Fix bugs, talk to users, and regularly update your existing applications
* Iterate frequently and prioritize your workload with management * You’ll
implement features for our social messaging application using Ruby (Sinatra
framework) \- Write custom web services that interact with social platforms
like Twitter. We listen and provide recommendations based on trends. Then we
deploy and track the effectiveness of our messages. \- Design RESTful APIs
that allow our web apps to interact with our data * Convert time-consuming
manual reports into web services that return data instantly using ActiveRecord
* Build data transformation scripts that allow our different apps to talk to
each other

Who we're looking for * Someone who loves to code. Have you programmed as a
hobby? Do you get nervous and frustrated at the thought of losing an internet
connection? Then, you're one of us! * Comfortable working in a fast-paced
startup where you?ll never run out of things to do * A self-starter that can
get stuff done with little supervision. We expect you to come up with an
initial design, talk it over with our architect and you?re good to go. *
Strong CS fundamentals, some experience with our stack (Ruby, Sinatra
Framework, MySQL, Redis, Perl, Neo4J, JavaScript, Angular.JS) and a desire to
learn and master your craft. * An understanding of application performance
(Big-O and profiling) and data structures

Bonus * Deep knowledge of Graph Theory; Familiarity with graph databases *
Database Skills - 3rd Normal Form is "normal" to you

Interested? Send us an email at jobs@leadify.net

------
d0m
ListRunner - (Bay Area / Montreal / Remote) -
[http://www.listrunnerapp.com](http://www.listrunnerapp.com)

Help us fix healthcare.

Listrunner is a secure mobile app replacing paper, napkins and post-it notes
that doctors are forced to use every day to manage their team. Think of it as
a synchronized todo list and a secure communication tool for doctors.

We've got amazing traction and we need to move _fast_! Hundreds of doctors are
already using ListRunner every day and the waiting list is just getting
bigger. Residents and doctors love it, we've just raised a good seed round and
we just joined the best possible accelerator.

We're looking for:

A) Front-end Javascript developer

    
    
      - Great team player with fluent English
      - Experienced with Angular, HTML/CSS
    

B) Designer/Front-End Developer

    
    
      - Great team player with fluent English
      - Know how to design beautiful interfaces (UX/UI)
      - Can use HTML/CSS to make them come to life.
    

Contact me directly: phzbox @ gmail

------
elobrien
SAN FRANCISCO – Senior iOS Developer for Founding Team

Snowledge ([http://snowledgeapp.com/](http://snowledgeapp.com/))

We are looking for a Senior iOS Developer with the technical vision to build
an app for the first true navigation and performance tracking platform for
skiing and snowboarding.

About the Company

Snowledge is a mobile and web-based navigation and performance tracking
community for the mountains. It equips skiers and snowboarders with valuable
inside knowledge to navigate and explore their mountains, GPS technology to
capture geotagged stats, photos, & videos, and a community to engage with each
other and members of the ski and snowboard industry.

We are a seed stage startup with years of involvement in the skiing &
snowboarding industry, including former Junior Olympic ski racing and current
competitive big mountain skiing experience. We’ve raised a seed round of
investment and partnered with 13 mountain resorts, in addition to a popular
weather and snow forecasting site, to help develop and test our beta.

Desired Skills & Experience

As a Senior iOS Developer, you will work directly with the founder to go from
mockups to working prototypes for a private beta group. You should be
comfortable working at all levels of the stack, obsessed with measuring
everything, detail oriented, and above all, hungry to succeed.

    
    
      ● B.S., M.S., or Ph.D. in Computer Science
      ● 4+ years of professional engineering experience
      ● Expert knowledge of the Objective-C language
      ● Proven track record of developing quality apps currently available in the app store
      ● A mellow personality (but an insane work ethic)
    

Contact eric@snowledgeapp.com. Please include your resume, examples of apps
and sites you’ve worked on, and your Github profile.

------
sahillavingia
Gumroad ([https://gumroad.com/](https://gumroad.com/)). SF, CA — Full Time

Gumroad enables all types of creators (musicians, designers, writers, video
game developers, comedians, filmmakers, and more) earn a living by selling
their work directly to their audience.

See a demo: [https://gumroad.com/demo](https://gumroad.com/demo)

The company is 2 years old. We're a tiny team of 10 folks focused on making a
great product over anything else — we've raised $8M and don't have to think
about raising money for a while (besides the money that we raise daily from
our customers!).

We're looking for engineers and designers in San Francisco. You can see more
definitive roles here, but in general we are looking for smart, hard-working,
creative people: [https://gumroad.com/jobs](https://gumroad.com/jobs)

You can apply through there or email me directly with links to a couple of
things you've built — sahil@gumroad.com

------
AdamTSaunders
PiinPoint (YC W14) - Waterloo, ON, Canada,
[http://www.piinpoint.com](http://www.piinpoint.com)

PiinPoint is a YCombinator and seed funded company building a geospatial
mapping software focused on helping retailers find their next store location,
and enabling them to monitor the performance of their current ones.

We are looking for a front end software engineer to work full time with our
core team in Kitchener, Ontario. Our team is comprised of University of
Waterloo students and graduates who went through YCombinator this most recent
winter.

Our solution is a web application that is heavily map based, so there are
plenty of fun challenges that go along with this, particularly optimization
and spatial data visualization. You will work heavily with the Leaflet
javascript library for interactive maps.

View the full posting at
[https://www.piinpoint.com/careers](https://www.piinpoint.com/careers) and
email me at adam@piinpoint.com if you're interested.

------
subv3rsion
Portsmouth, NH (Seacoast area) - Full Time

PixelMEDIA ([http://www.pixelmedia.com/](http://www.pixelmedia.com/))

Full Time Positions: \- Front-End Developer
[http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/front-end-
developer](http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/front-end-developer)

\- Full Stack Web Developer [http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/full-stack-web-
developer](http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/full-stack-web-developer)

\- Senior Application Developer [http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/senior-
application-develop...](http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/senior-application-
developer)

\- .NET CMS Developer [http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/net-cms-
developer](http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/net-cms-developer)

Also many other openings
[http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/](http://www.pixelmedia.com/careers/)

~~~
chatmasta
Great to see another Seacoaster! I grew up in Kittery. :) I'm in college now
so not very involved in startup scene in seacoast... how is it?

------
cleblanc
Arthrex - Naples, Florida

Looking for devops engineer:

Strong knowledge and experience with management of Linux servers in a
production environment. Experience with Debian is a plus. Experience
provisioning and managing cloud services.

Experience with Amazon’s web services strongly preferred.

Strong knowledge and experience with automation tools (Puppet, Chef, Vagrant,
etc).

Experience with logging, performance monitoring and performance tuning tools.

Solid understanding of development/coding methodologies.

Knowledge and experience with scripting languages such as POSIX shell
scripting (e.g. Bash), Ruby, Python is required.

Knowledge of web development frameworks such as Ruby on Rails is a plus.

Experience managing relational database servers and assisting developers by
giving suggestions for query tuning and database design.

Experience with MS SQL and Postgres strongly preferred.

Experience with NoSQL solutions is a plus.

Knowledge of T-SQL required.

Understanding of high-availability concepts and experience with deployment of
high-availability applications.

Experience with distributed version control systems such as Git or Mercurial.

Requires the ability to work on multiple projects at the same time.

cleblanc87 at gmail.com

------
parsabg
Dublin, Ireland

AYLIEN ([http://aylien.com](http://aylien.com)) is seeking to hire an Account
Executive & Business Development Manager who will run and maintain company's
business development and sales activities with respect to its B2B APIs and
solutions.

Responsibilities:

* Sales

\- Creating and managing sales pipeline

\- Generating new leads, plus managing current customers and prospects/leads

\- Creating and maintaining a sales pitch and presentation, online demos

\- CRM setup and maintenance

\- Holding online presentations and webinars

\- Analytics and reports

* Business Development

\- Discovering new markets and use cases for our services

\- Discovering new partnerships

\- Market research/evaluation for newly discovered markets

\- Persona development

\- KPI and pipeline management

* Marketing

\- Setting up and managing PPC and Social Media campaigns

\- Managing copywriting and content marketing

Requirements:

\- 2+ years relevant B2B sales experience in the IT industry

\- Familiar with Web Application Programming Interfaces (APIs)

\- Good cultural fit with a progressive, technology-driven startup environment

\- Ability to work on own initiative and with minimal direction

\- Computer literate with strong Word, Excel, CRM, report building, email and
internet skills

\- SaaS and/or API sales background is a plus

\- Native-level fluency in English

contact: hello [at] aylien [dot] com

------
squirrel
Notting Hill, London, England, U.K.

Our web application is at the heart of our busy and very successful e-commerce
business; every day it serves millions of product images and handles hundreds
of thousands of user visits, but we can and do update the live site with new
code multiple times per day without missing a beat. Our systems are written on
the LAMP stack and deployed on Amazon Web Services using Puppet and
Capistrano; we are migrating to Symfony 2 as our MVC framework and we have
just started using MongoDB for user activity tracking. Developers choose the
tools that work best for them - for instance, at the moment we have a mix of
Linux and Mac workstations in the team. We are adopting and adapting agile
development techniques such as evolutionary design, pair programming, and
continuous deployment. We hold regular retrospectives to improve our working
environment and lightning talks to share what we learnt. Our developers are
generalizing specialists; a typical day may include refining an algorithm,
writing a tricky integration test, fixing a responsive-design problem on
iPhones, tuning an SQL query, and discussing feature nuances with a product
manager. Our team is growing fast and we'd like to hear (at
careers@secretsales.com) from any of you who'd like to join us; we're hiring
for all technical roles, especially developers of all levels of experience.

Established in London in July 2007, Secretsales.com is the UK's leading
private shopping club, offering limited-time online sales with current name-
brand goods at deep discounts. Brands include fashion, beauty, homeware, and
lifestyle categories, many of them familiar from the high street. The company
has about eighty employees and a substantial annual turnover, with
profitability in sight for this year. It recently raised over £4 million in
funding and was recently selected to join the UK's Future Fifty and LSE Elite
programmes for the country's most rapidly growing startups.

------
egillie
Sift Science - San Francisco, CA. Full-time. Sift Science
([http://siftscience.com](http://siftscience.com)) uses large-scale machine
learning to fight online fraud. It's a problem that cost U.S. merchants > $10B
last year, and 70% of it is organized crime. Attacks have rapidly evolved in
breadth and depth, but current rule-based systems don't scale. We're looking
for engineers of all flavors -- distributed systems, web development, data
visualization, and of course, machine learning. We're a tight-knit team that
likes board games, yummy food, and solving challenging technical problems.
Check out [https://siftscience.com/jobs](https://siftscience.com/jobs) We're
also looking for account managers, integration engineers, and sales folks.
Ping us at jobs+hn@siftscience.com or feel free to e-mail me directly at
evie@siftscience.com :)

------
Refefer
Blackbird - San Francisco / Menlo Park

Located right outside Stanford University in Menlo Park, CA, Blackbird is
venture-backed startup founded by a team of Stanford CS Alumni who've
previously built search at Google and Yahoo, and scaled Twitter to 200 million
users. Our product is at the intersection of Information Retrieval, Natural
Language Processing and Computer Vision and we're currently in stealth.

Role - UX Architect, Menlo Park, CA

\- Design and implement UX for our flagship product and take on a leadership
role \- Opportunity to invent new interfaces on mobile for something people
use everyday

Experience

\- Excellent Javascript, jquery, CSS, and HTML skills \- Comfortable with
frameworks like backbone.js, ember.js etc \- Some basic experience with with
design photoshop/illustrator is a plus \- Familiarity with ios/android
programming is a plus

We'd love to hear from you! Please email us at stanfordfounders2014@gmail.com
with a link to your linkedin profile or resume. Thank you for your
consideration!

------
robertk
AvantCredit (Chicago) is hiring senior data scientists, data engineers, and
data dev ops. We offer competitive salaries and a flexible work environment.

[http://avantcredit.com/jobs](http://avantcredit.com/jobs)

We have gone from 0 to 150 employees in a little under fifteen months and have
raised more money last quarter than all other Chicago startups in the same
period last year combined. ([http://bit.ly/1hp2cx4](http://bit.ly/1hp2cx4))

Our stack is Ruby on Rails and R deployed on Heroku and AWS, respectively, and
we do not mess around. All of our R packages are documented, tested, and
vignetted. We have continuous deployment and integration (yes, on the data
science side!), and all of our classifiers are automatically backtested and
validated.

We're trying to make [https://github.com/hadley](https://github.com/hadley)
look novice. Sound interesting? Email robk@avantcredit.com

------
nickporter
Hello, I'm nick from 42 (YC W14) ([http://42debut.com](http://42debut.com))!
We're building the best point-of-sale analytics software for physical and
online retailers.

Our customers are not scientists or engineers; They run multimillion dollar
businesses using intuition and excel. We can do better. In the past few
months, we've built a product that provides more value than the multi-million
dollar consulting packages offered by our competitors.

We're looking for our first engineering hire:

\- Proficient in at least two of these languages (We use Node mostly, but
we're not religious): JavaScript/CoffeeScript, Python, Ruby, Go, Java, C/C++,
Julia, R, SQL

\- Familiar with modern frontend stacks (we use AngularJS, d3 heavily).

\- Linux experience (we use Gentoo, ArchLinux & CoreOS)

\- Experience with designing/building systems, not just MVPs.

\- We want to upgrade our data processing infrastructure, so include any
relevant experience please!

\- (bonus) Analytics / Machine learning experience

\- (bonus) Experience with Hadoop, Spark, Storm, etc..

\- (bonus) Experience with Postgres, Redshift, Memsql, CitusDB, Neo4J, HBase,
Cassandra, etc.

\- (bonus) Experience with filesystems like zfs, btrfs, aufs, etc.

\- (bonus) Experience with OpenStack, Docker, CoreOS, SOA and distributed
architectures, etc.

We're a funded early stage startup, so we'll hook you up:

\- All the gear

\- Full benefits package

\- Equity & options as early employee

\- We're based in SOMA, and we'll help you relocate if need be.

If that sounds good, send me an email: nick@42debut.com

------
swapnilt
CloudEngine ([https://getcloudengine.net](https://getcloudengine.net)) is
hiring FULL TIME Python/Django, Android geeks. Location - Pune, India or
REMOTE. We're also looking for interns who can handle marketing and content.
[https://hasjob.co/view/41bpp](https://hasjob.co/view/41bpp),
[https://hasjob.co/view/em83x](https://hasjob.co/view/em83x)

At CloudEngine, we're building an open source mobile backend. We launched at
the TechCrunch India event in November last year. We've been growing at a
rapid pace since. We started with public beta last week. We're backed by one
of the most popular accelerators of India. We're trying to create a new
standard in mobile backend and want to create a defacto choice for every app
developer.

Send in your resumes to swapnil@getcloudengine.net

------
olivias
Ring Theory, [http://ringtheory.com/jobs](http://ringtheory.com/jobs) Boston,
MA Product Manager (Boston)

Product: Sesame Ring is designed to give you fingertip convenience by
incorporating your smart card with a dash of style. Starting with the T,
Sesame Ring scoots you through the gates, so you’ll never miss another train
fishing out your Charlie Pass.

Job: You will be in charge of growing our company, brand, and managing product
distribution right from Boston. As an early member of our small team, you will
get to influence, contribute to, and be closely involved in our business
expansion plans. Your responsibilities will also include customer interaction.
Part-time opportunity available.

Fun fact: we once interviewed at Y Combinator, we did not get in but we're
bouncing back so much stronger.

Join us if you're keen on wearable technology and ready to be a part of a
promising young startup!

------
nstanley
LiveRamp | Multiple Engineering Positions Available | www.LiveRamp.com/careers
| San Francisco, CA | H1B, INTERN

About us: LiveRamp’s leading data onboarding solution empowers marketers to
activate their CRM data in their choice of online advertising platform for
targeting, attribution, content optimization and more. We see relevancy as the
world's largest optimization problem, and are excited to contribute to
building a future where marketing is predominantly informative, engaging, and
even appreciated for their usefulness to consumers through the use of data.
Imagine that!

We're well funded, and steadily growing. Our employees enjoy weekly
yoga,catered lunches, and unlimited PTO. But the best job perk is our awesome
team - we’ve got a staff of amazing people who just happen to be great
engineers as well.

About you:Type S(tartup) personality is a must: smart, ethical, friendly,
hard-working and proactive. You’re comfortable in multiple languages,
frameworks, and environments. We are looking for full-time engineers and
interns (summer or any time of year). If you think you’d be a good fit,
consider joining our team!

We’re looking for smart and talented engineers for the following positions:

Super Hadooper Software Engineer Glass-Half-Full-Stack Engineer Maximum
Security DevOps Engineer Statistically Significant Data Scientist Pat on the
Back-End Engineer

And for new grads and interns:

Four Star Generalist Software Engineer public static final intern
softwareEngineer = fall/winter/spring;

To apply: Visit
[http://www.liveramp.com/careers](http://www.liveramp.com/careers) or send
your resume to recruiting@liveramp.com. Tell us in three sentences why you'd
like to join our team and what makes you a great fit, and show us what you’ve
got. We’d love to see links to sites you have worked on or screenshots of your
work.

------
mikepk
Boston, MA - full time, internship

Web Programmer, Developer, Hacker

Smarterer - [http://smarterer.com/](http://smarterer.com/)

Make a difference. Change the world. Have fun. Do something important.

Smarterer gives people unprecedented understanding of what they know and what
their teams and organizations know.

We are looking for creative web programmers, developers and hackers to join
our product team. Ideally you are a versatile technologist who loves to build
web products, especially (but not exclusively) if you have Python experience.
Our stack is primarily Python, SqlAlchemy, and JavaScript with some Backbone
and CoffeeScript mixed in.

Smarterer is doing something unique and important. We're approaching a point
where traditional university credentialing isn't enough. Skills are changing
too quickly and what makes someone effective in a role or job is evolving. New
roles appear daily that no (or few) traditional universities have courses for.
People are acquiring more and more skills through non-traditional means.
Companies are finding it increasingly difficult to close the "skills gap".

How do you show what you know?

Smarterer has created an innovative, machine learning, crowd-sourced testing
system that will disrupt how people think about skills. Don’t let our name
fool you, while our system is fun, our unique, patent-pending, technology is
also deeply rooted in scientific modern testing theory.

Smarterer is enabling a revolution: in how the enterprise manages their teams
and talent, in the changing job marketplace, and in the way people measure
their own skills and share that knowledge.

We're funded by Google Ventures, True Ventures, Re-think education, Boston
Seed as well as some amazing angel investors.

Interested? Contact me at mikepk@smarterer.com

------
mharris
Full Stack Engineer at Gliffy - San Francisco - Full Time

Gliffy (www.Gliffy.com) is looking for a talented sr. engineer (full stack) to
help build upon their already innovative SaaS diagraming/graphing product.

In this role you would have the opportunity to work with technologies like
Scala/Playframework and make a measurable impact as part of a small, but
insanely bright team. Gliffy is established and quite profitable, but still
operates like a startup (hackatons, quarterly outings, innovation days) and
the leadership/team is fantastic (and fun). They are based in SF, but they
allow engineers to work from home Mondays and Fridays (alongside some other
nice perks).

Gliffy has hired me to help them on the search (an engineer I placed back in
March is loving it and they've asked me to find one more as they grow the
team). Sponsorship/remote work not available at this time.

Want more info? matt@blocktalent.com

------
imethan
Voltaiq - SF, NYC, or REMOTE - Full Time -
[http://voltaiq.io](http://voltaiq.io)

Software Developers — Full Stack/Backend/Deployment

Battery performance is the key bottleneck slowing the adoption of electric-
vehicles, renewable energy, and longer lasting more powerful mobile
electronics.

Voltaiq is developing a powerful web-based data analytics and visualization
platform to enable better, longer-lasting batteries and other energy devices.
We have early customer revenue, and grant funding from the National Science
Foundation and U.S. Department of Energy.

Voltaiq is looking for creative, experienced, and extremely talented software
developers to join our team in the San Francisco Bay Area or New York City
(remote will be considered for more senior applicants). We’re looking to fill
out our initial team with someone who has full-stack backend experience both
shipping features and managing multiple-server deployments.

We are looking to fill a position immediately, and will give preference to
those with a broad knowledge base and a strong desire to learn.

Desired Tech Skills:

* Strong coding skills in one or more of the following: Python, Java, C/C++, Go.

* Solid understanding of a web deployment stack: Cookies, sessions, websockets, asset management.

* Experience with ZeroMQ or a similar asynchronous messaging system.

* Strong command of Linux and deployments on Amazon Web Services.

* Deployment experience: Salt Stack (big plus!), Ansible, Chef, Puppet, Fabric, Nginx, uWSGI.

* Knowledge of Git and experience committing to a team code repository.

* Experience with SQL and NoSQL databases.

Other Prerequisites:

* Undergraduate or advanced degree in Computer Science, Physics, Math, Engineering, or a related discipline.

* At least 3 years of experience developing and shipping software.

* Willingness to travel occasionally for in-person meetings, conferences, and deployments.

* Strong team player with the ability to help build and work as a cohesive team.

Compensation: Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits.

Location(s): SF Bay Area, NYC, or remote.

Email us a resume at jobs@voltaiq.io

Thanks HN!

------
provy
Vistar Media (Software Engineer) -
[http://www.vistarmedia.com/careers/#software_engineer](http://www.vistarmedia.com/careers/#software_engineer)

Philadelphia, PA

We're looking for someone who is:

\- very proficient in at least one compiled, one interpreted language and one
web framework

\- has extensive experience with distributed systems

\- has coded a non-trival system soup to nuts. CSS, persistence, deployment,
et cetera

\- understands Linux to a degree where you’d be comfortable admin’ing a fleet
of boxes

\- is able to design and implement a large, efficient codebase

\- is able to ballpark the computational complexity of a snippet of code

\- understands HTTP

\- is able to decompose business requirements into a set of RESTful resources

\- is opinionated about your tools. Love jQuery? Great. Hate jQuery? Great.

\- has experience with the full stack. From the database to CSS.

\- is able to both identify and implement a practical test suite

Learn more about some of our projects here:
[http://labs.vistarmedia.com/](http://labs.vistarmedia.com/)

------
kevinyien
LaunchPad Central - San Francisco, CA — Full Time

LaunchPad Central
([https://www.launchpadcentral.com/](https://www.launchpadcentral.com/)) helps
enterprises, universities, investors, and governments scale their
entrepreneurship and innovation programs.

We're looking for engineers and designers interested in Ed-Tech and
Enterprise. As a part of our team, you will get to work with thought leaders
like Steve Blank to build the SaaS platform that is changing the way
entrepreneurship is taught and innovation is created.

The company is 2 years old. We are a tight-knit team of 10 focused on making a
"dent in the universe". You can see more definitive roles here:
[https://www.launchpadcentral.com/jobs](https://www.launchpadcentral.com/jobs)

You can apply by emailing me directly with links to a couple of things you've
built - kevin@launchpadcentral.com

------
Axsuul
Upkeep - REMOTE - [https://www.tryupkeep.com](https://www.tryupkeep.com)

We're a profitable and growing home services technology platform that allows
customers to easily book their next cleaning appointment online with our
network of professional Upkeepers. We currently operate in the Los Angeles
area but plan to scale to other popular metropolitan areas of the country
soon. Our goal is to make it easy for anyone to maintain their home by letting
Upkeep handle their cleaning, gardening, pool service, home repair, or any
other home service related issue. We are looking for a senior Ruby on Rails
engineer to help us scale our operations and backend. If working at a full-
stack startup interests you, do yourself a favor and apply! We make heavy use
of Slack and Trello when it comes to communicating with our distributed
workforce.

Contact me at james[at]tryupkeep[dot]com

------
memset
Eponym (New York, NY, USA) [http://www.eponymous.co](http://www.eponymous.co)

We're an eyewear company looking for engineers to help architect and build our
API, which powers eyeglass orders for fashion brands. We are also looking for
people to help us build our whitelabel eyewear software, and iterate on new UX
features.

Our stack is Python (Flask) and MongoDB, including bits of Celery, nginx, and
uwsgi. We do a lot of integration with the UPS (in fact, we maintain an open-
source UPS library [1]).

We're building our API and internal dashboards (which we use heavily to
process orders, eyewear prescriptions, customer information, gift cards, etc.)
We white-label eyewear for other fashion brands; Classic Specs and Steven Alan
are some of our brands.

Email me!

jay@eponymous.co [1]
[https://github.com/classicspecs/ClassicUPS](https://github.com/classicspecs/ClassicUPS)

------
jaaron
Riot Games - Full-time in Los Angeles / St. Louis / Points elsewhere globally

Riot Games, developer and publisher of League of Legends, is looking for
highly accomplished engineers passionate about the technology that excites and
engages millions of players globally. Our opportunities run the gamut of Game
Development, Big Data, eSports, Merchandise, Live Service Development and
Corporate IT Systems. With 27 million players daily, we face cutting edge
technical challenges at scale. Consequently, we’re an engineering organization
that values “T-shaped” engineers. We are expected to make pragmatic decisions
about the best tool for the job, thus a broad exposure to many languages and
tools is vital.

Excited to improve the game engine behind today’s largest PC game? Interested
in crafting the future of infrastructure as a service? Curious about the role
of open source in the video game industry? Thrilled to participate in and
cultivate a global engineering organization? We are. If this sounds like you,
check out the careers section on the Riot Games website.

[http://boards.greenhouse.io/riotgames/jobs/10838#.U40FOZRdWH...](http://boards.greenhouse.io/riotgames/jobs/10838#.U40FOZRdWH8)

Ok, hacker news friends, corporate speak aside, League of Legends offers a
pretty amazing and rare intersection of core video gaming and cutting edge,
large scale, interesting tech problems. For those of us engineers who are
gamers in our heart, this is a chance to work on something you’re truly
passionate about. I feel quite lucky to work at Riot and am excited to have
other other gamers join us in building games by players and for players. If
you have any questions, feel free to hit me up directly on Twitter or
LinkedIn.

[https://twitter.com/jaaronfarr](https://twitter.com/jaaronfarr)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr)

------
eli
Industry Dive - Washington, DC - Full Time

Industry Dive is a mobile-first B2B digital media company. We create and
publish content across multiple platforms to help executives stay informed and
connected to their industry. For example:
[http://www.retaildive.com/](http://www.retaildive.com/) and
[http://www.utilitydive.com/](http://www.utilitydive.com/)

We are seeking to hire a Marketing Programs Associate to help our clients
create advertising campaigns that connect with our audience. We are also
looking for talented writers and interns interested in writing, researching,
data visualization or design. Details at
[http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/](http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/)

Please feel free to contact me with any questions: eli at industrydive dot
com.

~~~
eli
I also wanted to specifically call out two other openings:

Washington, DC - Full Time - Writer/Editor for
[http://www.biopharmadive.com/](http://www.biopharmadive.com/)

Washington, DC - Full Time - Audience Development Manager

(ads aren't posted yet -- contact me for details)

------
glotojobs
Gloto Corp | Full-Time | Fulton, MD | [http://gloto.com](http://gloto.com)

Junior and Senior Software Engineers

Gloto, a high-growth marketing tech startup located near Columbia Maryland is
seeking talented software developers to join our growing product team.
Successful candidates will help envision, create, and launch innovative
mobile/social products for leading brands and Fortune 500 customers including
Google, YouTube, NBC Universal, NBA, Estee Lauder, and Unilever.

We are currently seeking talented junior and senior level programmers who...

\- Can dive into unfamiliar technology without becoming overwhelmed

\- Can begin contributing to a growing team quickly

\- Have a strong desire to continue learning

\- Can clearly communicate complex topics (verbally and on paper)

\- Have a degree in Computer Science, Engineering, Math, or related fields

Candidates should have experience with several of the following:

\- Unix / Linux command line

\- Scripting languages (e.g. ruby, python, etc. . .)

\- Systems languages (e.g. Java, Objective-C, C++, etc. . .)

\- iOS and Android development

Additionally, Senior candidates should be expert in at least two of the
following:

\- iOS development

\- Android development

\- Client and server-side web development

Just a few of the technologies you'll work with are:

\- iOS development

\- Android development

\- Java

\- git

\- MySQL

\- Amazon Web Services

\- Ruby

\- Web technologies including HTML, CSS, and JavaScript

TO APPLY: Send resume to jobs@gloto.com

------
nuc
Backend developer at moviepilot.com — Berlin, Germany — Full time

We make a webpage called moviepilot.com using chaplin.js, backbone.js,
node.js, puppet, nginx, rails, mysql, elasticsearch, rabbitmq, neo4j and
couchDB.

We’re looking for an API / backend developer who enjoys using this stack,
loves movies, doesn’t mind our coffee eccentric team members and is an all-
round nice person. We’re a bunch of developer girls and guys from Brazil,
Germany, Greece, Poland, Russia and UK, and we often sit in our beautiful
Berlin office with golden walls (seriously) directly at U-Mehringdamm in
Kreuzberg.

Moviepilot.com is the fastest growing movie fan community in the world. We
have a core readership of 14 million fans and an audience of over 27 million
spread across 13 Facebook pages. We're creating the world's best place for
fans to talk about movies.

Interested? Get in touch! giorgos@moviepilot.com

------
quovo
Quovo is a FinTech Big Data startup that performs aggregation and analytics
for investment advisors, foundations, hedge funds, and even everyday
investors. Learn more about us at (www.quovo.com).

We're looking for a back-end developer to work on multiple connected layers of
our application, using mainly Python and some PHP, with some SQL/JS thrown in
for good measure. Fancy yourself a bit of a hacker? This is the job for you.

Responsibilities:

\- Develop and implement new core services in some combination of PHP, Python,
and maybe a little JS/database integration.

\- Example projects: building web crawlers, parsing and formatting unusual
data sets, on-the-fly data analysis, and user-facing data management features.

\- Lead and participate in code reviews.

\- Ensure continuous quality through code testing, bug fixing, and feature
changes based on customer feedback.

Skills and experience:

\- Several years' experience with some combination of Python & PHP.

\- B.S. / B.A. in Computer Science or equivalent experience.

\- Passion for details, product, and an interest in economics, investing, or
financial services.

\- Eagerness to learn and collaborate with the Quovo team.

Nice to haves:

\- Database interaction experience, mainly T-SQL.

\- Experience with JavaScript, especially Angular.js

\- HTML scraping and other data mining/retrieval experience.

\- Quantitative/statistics skills.

We’re VC-funded, located in the heart of Manhattan, and offer competitive
salary and benefits, including stock options, free health insurance, and
continuing education reimbursement (plus lots of free food!).

Email info@quovo.com with a resume and description of relevant experience, and
we'll take it from there…

------
bonyacai
Opternative | Senior Software Engineer | Chicago

[http://www.opternative.com/careers/software-
engineer.html](http://www.opternative.com/careers/software-engineer.html)

Opternative is bringing the eye exam experience online. We are revolutionizing
eye care by creating the world’s first online refractive eye exam that
provides a valid prescription for glasses and contacts.

\- 3+ years of software development experience \- Proficiency with Ruby on
Rails, HTML5, CSS, and JavaScript. \- Ability to rapidly prototype from simple
sketches or informal conversations. \- Experience with Git or similar source
control management services. \- Experience working in an agile software
development environment. \- Experience with relational databases such as
PostgreSQL or MySQL. \- Personable and enjoy working on difficult problems
with diverse teams. \- Experience with unit testing.

------
nowarninglabel
Kiva: San Francisco, CA

[https://kiva-
openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fusea...](https://kiva-
openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobInfo&version=1&jobid=140)

Who We Are: Called the "hottest non-profit on the planet" by FORTUNE magazine
and a Top 50 Website by TIME, Kiva (www.kiva.org) is the world's first
personal micro-lending marketplace with a mission to connect people through
lending to alleviate poverty. In just 8 years, Kiva has raised over $500
million for more than 1 million borrowers in 73 countries. Kiva combines the
culture and approach of an internet start-up with an intense focus on
alleviating poverty and serving the borrower-to-lender connection. Kiva is
poised to take its initial success to a whole new level - targeting $1 billion
in loans by 2017 and continued expansion into new areas (e.g. student loans,
water, mobile, etc.). Headquartered in San Francisco, Kiva's team has 100+
employees and 500+ volunteers worldwide.

The job:

Kiva Technical Operations is part of Kiva's Engineering team and is dedicated
to ensuring that Kiva's software and hardware infrastructure is kept up to
date, up to speed, and up and running so that Kiva volunteers, partners, and
lenders all enjoy the best possible experience using our sites, and so that
Kiva staff is efficiently and effectively using the technology that keeps the
organization functioning at the best possible level.

The Systems Engineer will help keep Kiva’s infrastructure secure, reliable,
performant, compliant and elegant. We are looking for a rockstar software and
systems professional who’s well-versed in security best practices, attentive
to detail, has great communication skills, and is passionate about Kiva’s
mission. This position will report directly to the Director of Technical
Operations. This is a high-impact role that requires a superstar. Only highly
talented, experienced and motivated applicants need apply!

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo (remote or local in Paoli, PA) If you're an avid DuckDuckGo user
who is excited about what we're trying to accomplish, then check out our
hiring page at
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)

~~~
blumentopf
Hm, that page doesn't provide a PGP key for the iwanttohack address, neither
is there one on pgp.mit.edu. :( I do find two keys of you personally on
pgp.mit.edu, 0x1DBE9880 from 1999 with an mit.edu address and 0x6BA33506 from
2000 with a mindspring.com address, but none with a duckduckgo.com address.
Typically public keys that old without a contemporary e-mail address are no
longer in use and the corresponding private key has often been lost.

It would be nice if you could make a new key available (RSA with 3072 or 4096
bit) for either the iwanttohack address or your own address, and preferrably
link to it on your hiring page. It would underscore your privacy credo and
help you stand out from the crowd. (Sadly, even here in the HN Who's Hiring
thread, few people have a PGP key and even fewer include it in their job
postings.)

------
espinchi
Pixable, New York City. Android Engineer

We're looking for an Android developer to help our Android team take our
application to the next level. You should be comfortable in a fluid start-up
environment and bring an energetic, fun and creative approach to your work.

We just moved to a pretty cool office in Wall Street, New York. But you don't
have to wear a tie :)

You will be: * Taking part in a small team of 3-6 highly skilled developers
that care about software quality * Reviewing the code of your team mates in a
pull request based workflow * Collaborating day-to-day with product managers,
designers, backend engineers * Iterating on a 2-week sprint cycle * Writing
tons of code. And refactoring it until it shines

You have to have: * Shipped and iterated on Android applications. Shows us
some examples! * Excellent coding skills * Care for software quality * A good
eye for design and usability

Ping me at pablo@pixable.com

------
jeffschenck
CHEWSE - San Francisco, CA - Full Time

We're Chewse, and we're bringing taste to office lunches. We believe good food
is a powerful force for uniting people, and we want to wield it to build
stronger communities everywhere.

We are a young startup and a small, passionate team that's hungry to tackle
really big problems. We're located in a work loft in San Francisco's SOMA
neighborhood. We have a kitchen. (And we like to use it.)

We're hiring for two positions:

FULL-STACK ENGINEER: [https://www.chewse.com/#/jobs/full-stack-
engineer/](https://www.chewse.com/#/jobs/full-stack-engineer/)

JAVASCRIPT ENGINEER: [https://www.chewse.com/#/jobs/javascript-
engineer/](https://www.chewse.com/#/jobs/javascript-engineer/)

If you're passionate about good food and good people, reach out — I'm eager to
hear from you!

------
conanbatt
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome
Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century. We've
hired SEVEN full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is Hiring"
threads ... it really works! We're looking for people who want to work with:

    
    
      *   Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)
      *   Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)
      *   iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app, with a tiny mobile team)
      *   Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!
      *   Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. 
    
    

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!). Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4
other YCombinator companies, more than from any other startup. We think this
says something about the kind of people that we like to hire, and we love
hiring people with entrepreneur and startup ambitions.

We are also always looking for international people interested in moving to
the US and can help you secure a visa.

We recently launched a service that's being called the "Netflix for books" and
are really excited about it. Read more here:
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) More info is at
[http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but as a HN user,
feel free to apply directly by emailing me at gabriel at scribd.com.

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a search engine for tickets and
live events. Think "Kayak for sports/music/theater tickets."

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

Android Engineer — Our Android app is at a nascent stage, with just one
fulltime engineer working on it. Our iOS app is used by millions; we want our
Android app to get there too. We're looking for someone to help make that
happen:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/android_developer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/android_developer)

------
jngiam1
Coursera - Mountain View CA, Full Time

Our team is working hard to empower people through education. If you are
looking for an amazing team of smart and fun people on a great mission, come
talk to us.

We are looking for software engineers (mobile, product, infrastructure,
devops), engineering leaders, data scientists, designers, ux researchers,
product managers, communication managers, and more.

[https://www.coursera.org/about/careers](https://www.coursera.org/about/careers)

==

[https://tech.coursera.org/](https://tech.coursera.org/) [Tech Blog]

[https://www.coursera.org/about/people](https://www.coursera.org/about/people)
[Meet the Team!]

[https://medium.com/engineering-
leadership/c91989eca3fb](https://medium.com/engineering-
leadership/c91989eca3fb) [Culture at Coursera]

------
CCs
HealthExpense Inc. - Sunnyvale, CA - 5 Full Time engineers -
[http://healthexpense.com/careers/](http://healthexpense.com/careers/)

Hiring:

\- Frontend/Full Stack (Scala and JS)

\- Backend (C++)

\- Data (Scala)

\- iOS and Android

HealthExpense is a healthcare enterprise data platform for benefit management
and payment. We're well funded and in production, with paying customers for
over 2 years. Currently rolling out our product to the largest benefit
management companies in the country, potentially accessing over 70% of US
population's data in a couple of years.

Our architecture is very similar to Netflix/Amazon API oriented design; each
component can be fully understood and easily changed by a person. The product
is HIPAA compliant and Enterprise centric, yet we're light on process and
focused on great engineering solutions.

Competitive salary (110-180k), full health, vision, and dental benefits.

------
adrianhon
Six to Start - London, UK - Senior iOS Developer

[http://sixtostart.com](http://sixtostart.com)

We're the indie game developers behind the world's bestselling smartphone
fitness game, Zombies, Run!, which has over 900,000 players. We've also
created the NHS' first smartphone game, The Walk, which was Editor's Choice on
the App Store in the US and UK in December. The games we make literally
improve people's lives!

We are looking for a senior iOS developer with experience in creating
innovative iOS apps or games. Our games combine innovative real-world gameplay
with captivating stories and design. We want to find someone who can help us
improve our existing games and develop new games that are just as
revolutionary and innovative as Zombies, Run!

Responsibilities

* Developing new features for our existing games, and maintaining them to take advantage of new OS-level features (we're currently targeting iOS7 for all our apps)

* Developing and designing new apps and games

* Working with our web developer to ensure good communication with our online services

* Working with our Android developers (currently, all of our games are available on both platforms)

Requirements

* At least two years of experience developing iOS applications.

* An enthusiasm for quickly learning and applying new and emerging technologies.

* An interest in games and game design, and a tenacious approach to problem-solving.

We're a small, bootstrapped, profitable company that makes people's lives
better. Position is full-time and based in London.

See more info at [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2013/senior-ios-
develope...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2013/senior-ios-developer/)
and email us at hello at sixtostart dot com.

------
tomFromIEEE
The Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (IEEE) On-site in
Piscataway, NJ or remote for extremely strong candidates

Multiple exciting roles are available for technical innovators who can drive
product design and then make their vision come to fruition.

You would be working within a team dedicated experimentation and research and
development. Some of our ideas stick, others do not. You should be comfortable
working in an environment where priorities rapidly change - and you must be
able to manage yourself.

Interested individuals should email innovation@ieee.org and include the type
of work you most enjoy doing, areas of technology that you'd want to get
involved with if you had the chance, how much time you have per week to
dedicate to this work, and your hourly rate.

I am placing a premium right now on front-end designer/developer hybrids. You
know who you are...

------
matlock
Codeship - Boston, MA or Vienna, Austria

At Codeship we build a continuous Deployment service. Our mission is to make
software teams more productive by helping them to release early, often and
safe. We're building for the builders.

We've been in production release for several years, have thousands of
developers using the service and are growing rapidly. We've closed our Series
A earlier this year.

We're looking for Rails Developers and SysAdmins/DevOps who love building
tools for other developers.

Read more about us on our Jobs Page:
[https://codeship.io/jobs](https://codeship.io/jobs) And how we work in our
Blogposts: [http://blog.codeship.io/category/the-codeship-
workflow](http://blog.codeship.io/category/the-codeship-workflow)

Send me an email to flo@codeship.io. You'll like it here!

------
ashearer
Care Thread · Providence, RI · local or remote · intern OK

Care Thread is looking for developers to help improve the way healthcare is
delivered. We build real-time web and mobile clinical collaboration software
that aims to improve outcomes through better communication and care
coordination, both inside and outside the hospital. We’re funded through
investment, customer revenue, and grant-backed research projects.

We’re looking for help developing our clients for web, iOS, and Android, as
well as our server platform, which uses WebSockets, node.js, PostgreSQL,
RabbitMQ, and Python. Work arrangements are flexible, and can scale from
contract work to a full-time position. We’re also looking for a part-time
Linux system administrator who can help with customer deployments and clinical
integrations.

If you’re interested, please contact the CTO at jobs@carethread.com.

------
johnpjoseph
PacketZoom

packetzoom.com

Burlingame, CA

PacketZoom provides mobile speed as a service to app developers and we want
your talents, passion and personality on the team to help build our pre-IPO,
SaaS model company. Our headquarters is located in Burlingame, California, a
couple of blocks from Caltrain.

We’re a technology company first, solving hard problems that others think are
impossible.

We’re looking for INTERNS, as well as FULL TIME people who want to shape the
company technology and culture.

H1B Transfer ok for the right candidate. TN ok.

Roles

\- Developer Evangelist - know how to code, and get smart developers to try us
out

\- P/T Office Manager - Help us stay organized as we grow and scale the team

\- Business Development / Marketing Specialist - build our customer pipeline
and help define our go to market tactics

\- Sales Engineer (Intern)- work with app developers to get our SDK integrated

\- Business Development (Intern) - Generate leads and close deals with
strategically important customers

contact john at packetzoom.com

------
chetanahuja
PacketZoom Engineering Burlingame, CA

We’re looking for INTERNS, as well as FULL TIME core team members looking to
shape the company technology and culture. H1B VISA Transfer ok for the right
candidate. TN VISA ok. REMOTE considered for the perfect candidate.

Mobile networks are different. And yet we continue using the same _legacy_
protocol stack (TCP/HTTP/SSL) to connect mobile devices to the cloud. Does
that _frustrate_ you? Are you not afraid of opening a socket and send a few
UDP packets when you need to? Then we're looking for you.

Packetzoom is rethinking the whole stack from the ground up. You get to hack
network and/or security protocols, innards of mobile operating systems and
build a global distributed system around brand new protocols. If the challenge
intrigues you, contact me at chetan at packetzoom dot com.

------
caulagi
[https://wwstay.com/careers](https://wwstay.com/careers) \- Bangalore, India.
Fulltime, no remote, relocation within India

We are building a new travel platform ground up. Our primary programming
languages are Python and JavaScript. We use Django and Nodejs extensively. We
are beginning to dabble with Clojure. Some of the terms you will hear us use
everyday and which are very close to us are TDD, continuous deployment,
functional programming, peer review, etc. We are looking to add the first few
team members to our team. They will be extremely passionate and highly
motivated individuals who want to make a difference. The job will expose you
to all aspects of web development, from setting up a server and looking at the
logs to writing JavaScript and then some tests for that JavaScript as well.
You will get a chance to work with highly skilled peers and influence the
technology choices. We also have a presentation for developers here -
[https://speakerdeck.com/pcaulagi/wwstay-for-
developers](https://speakerdeck.com/pcaulagi/wwstay-for-developers).

We are looking for developers with prior experience (3-7) years, but we will
consider exceptional fresh graduates too. In addition, you should have -

* An active github/bitbucket account. If you haven't got one, consider creating a simple web app where people can submit recipes and view what others have posted.

* Experience working in an Unix environment for more than 2 years.

You get -

* Above industry standards salary! We are funded and profitable.

* A shiny new laptop with root access (you install whatever Unix you want).

* To work with technologies that were relegated to your hack sessions at home/night.

To apply, please send your resumes to careers.hn@wwstay.com. Be sure to
include your github/open source contributions. We tend to ignore vanilla
resumes without mentioning projects/code contributions.

------
whichdan
Vista Higher Learning - Boston, MA

[http://vistahigherlearning.com/](http://vistahigherlearning.com/)

\-----

Web Application Developer

Interested in foreign languages, online education, or distance learning? Come
help us change the way people learn foreign languages! Vista Higher Learning
is a profitable, growing business with a terrific location in downtown Boston.
We provide a small company feel without the instability of a startup, and as
an engineer in our technology development department you'll have the
opportunity to make an immediate and significant impact on our products. We
have ambitious plans for the next few years, including extensive development
for mobile platforms, and we're expanding our development team to keep up with
the company's growth.

We'd love it if you have:

\- Development experience with Ruby/Python/Java/Javascript

\- Experience building scalable, rich web applications

\- Strong OO skills

\- Test-driven development experience

\- A working style that thrives in a highly collaborative environment

\- Experience building REST-based APIs and services

\- A GitHub account (or code that you can share with us)

If you don't meet all those requirements, no problem—drop us a line anyway. If
you are a good match for our team, we can look at providing in-house and
external training to help you get up to speed. If you’re interested in
learning more please send your résumé to: hr@vistahigherlearning.com.

\----

We're a tight-knit team that pairs frequently and writes test-driven AngularJS
and Rails code. We're looking for mid- and senior-level developers to work
with us in our office at 500 Boylston in Back Bay.

Feel free to send me questions, but please send all cover letters and resumes
to hr@vistahigherlearning.com.

------
KnownSubset
St. Louis, MO - fulltime

Web/Full stack developer

Radialogica - [http://www.radialogica.com](http://www.radialogica.com)

We are focused on communication solutions/analytics for radiation oncology -
Founders, two Ph.Ds, come straight from the field. Our mission is to improve
the safety, quality and efficiency of care with innovative tools that change
how information is accessed, analyzed and shared by members of the treatment
team.

About you: - Focused on delivering products with a great UX - polyglot
thinker/Functional language lover - Eager to learn/teach other on the team
about TDD, continuous integration, and functional paradigms

You will be a joining a small, and focus team of programmers where you can
start to deliver an immediate impact to the healthcare of others suffering
from cancer. Email nathan[at]radialogica[dot]com

------
hungryblank
We are hiring for several full time positions at Contentful in Berlin
(Germany), we do sponsor visa.

1\. Android Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/7793](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/7793)

2\. Dev Ops -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/8221](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/8221)

3\. JavaScript Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980)

4\. Ruby / Rails Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2954](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2954)

5\. Elasticsearch / Lucene Engineer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2957](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2957)

~~~
67726e
I've got a few questions:

1\. What level are you looking for in a developer (Mid/Senior)?

2\. I see you have things segregated out as JS, Android, Ruby and so forth.
How much cross-interaction is there between the roles? For instance I have
extremely strong Java and Javascript skills but I'm not sure my Android
knowledge would be up to snuff to do it as my primary job.

3\. It seems your working language is English? I just wanted to confirm since
I wouldn't trust my German in a professional environment.

------
meddlepal
Axeda Corporation - Foxboro (near Boston), MA and Rochester, NY - Engineers;
all levels... Also seeking support team members, system admins, an IT manager,
Bizdev and Product Managers.

See our career page: [http://www.axeda.com/about/careers/current-
openings](http://www.axeda.com/about/careers/current-openings)

We are an established and well-known company in the Internet of Things space
that is growing our team. We build and sell a cloud-based platform for
connecting, managing and collecting data from connected devices.

Come join us and help us become a common name in households, offices and
boardrooms alike!

Check us out: [http://www.axeda.com](http://www.axeda.com) and
[http://developer.axeda.com/](http://developer.axeda.com/)

------
tristanz
Sense - [https://senseplatform.com](https://senseplatform.com) \- Lead UX/UI
Designer

At Sense, we're building next-generation data science platform to power the
future of science and business. We're a small team, ventured backed, and
located in San Francisco.

 _Designer #1: Lead Product /UX/UI Designer_

We're looking for a talented designer to lead product, UX, and UI design at
Sense. You'd be part of first 5 employees and would be responsible for
crafting the entire product experience. You should love solving tough UI
challenges elegantly, building beautiful and highly-functional user
experiences, and working with creative and talented peers.

Competitive compensation: $80k-$110k, 1%-3% equity.

If you think you might want to join us, email tristan@senseplatform.com with a
link to your past work.

------
marybheine
URX [http://urx.com](http://urx.com) \- San Francisco, CA

URX is a technology company that connects the world's content across platforms
and devices. As a pioneer in mobile deeplinking, URX is building a deeplinking
search engine to bring relevance across the webs - already resulting in
product launches like Omnilinks and mobile deeplinking ads. This technology
enables businesses to provide the right content at the right time while
providing their users with the best experience on mobile.

\- Android Engineer [http://grnh.se/4gaqpi](http://grnh.se/4gaqpi)

\- Software Engineer [http://grnh.se/j4inma](http://grnh.se/j4inma)

\- Data Scientist [http://grnh.se/qfe534](http://grnh.se/qfe534)

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is a growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

We analyze content and advertisements for many of the most trafficked websites
on the Internet. Receiving terabytes of data a day, we give our customers
insights with metrics like ad viewability, attention and much more. Our client
base is growing very quickly.

2) Search

We index the Internet for online ads. This helps advertisers, publishers, and
companies in the ad-tech ecosystem see the ads their competitors are running
and allows us to estimate each company's online ad footprint. We have a free
product, moat.com and a premium product, Moat Pro.

Moat is turning into one of the largest Python shops in NYC and we're
committed to open source technology. We’re looking for engineers in various
roles up and down the tech stack to help us scale.

Openings can be found at jobs.moat.com

------
snowpalmer
SpruceMail - [https://sprucemail.com](https://sprucemail.com) \- Full Time,
Washington, DC or REMOTE

Looking for someone that not only creates working software but well-crafted
software. Someone who will respond to change but also steadily add value to
it.

Looking to seamlessly integrate with our partner's API in order for customers
of both platforms to have a dead simple and streamlined experience. This will
cover the entire stack from backend api integration and ongoing sync up
through the front-end integration's.

When you aren't actively working on one of these integration's you'll be
helping to build the next generation features for our application.

>> Technologies <<

    
    
      * Ruby
      * Rails
      * CoffeeScript
      * EmberJS
      * Redis
      * Postgres
      * SCSS
      * (very possibly soon) RabbitMq
    

>> Core Values <<

    
    
      * Continuously deliver success
      * Be extremely happy with your work
      * Not be bogged down with meetings and other non-tech stuff
      * Have hardware, software, and freedom necessary to do the above
      * Refactor frequently
      * Release often
      * Explore their own ideas
      * Choose a work environment and schedule which suits you
      * First and last: Continuously deliver success!
    

>> What is SpruceMail? <<

We're building out the next generation marketing platform that connects
together traditional email marketing into the social world. While we get to do
the complicated stuff on the backend we try to keep it as simple as possible
for the user to use.

We've been around for 5 years in the social advertising space and managed more
than $250 million in Facebook ad spend. Have managed many of the world's
leading brands including Samsung, McDonalds, PepsiCo, Target, University of
Phoenix, Walmart and Zynga.

>> How to apply <<

Send me an email: software-engineer AT sprucemail.com. Preferably mention
hacker news.

------
maramartin
SOFTWARE ENGINEER @ COURSE HERO - FULL TIME - ON SITE

APPLY HERE:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/735](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/735)

Course Hero is looking for a software engineer who can hit the ground running.
Our engineering team releases code every day to millions of people, so we're
looking for someone who can take on challenges, build new features, and
iterate quickly.

Each engineer has a role in building Course Hero's architecture and will have
the opportunity to touch all parts of the stack. Our projects are big ­­
terabytes of data and customers around the world ­­ but our team is small, so
you’ll see projects from start to finish, and work closely with senior
engineers, product managers and designers to ensure successful results.

------
mrbird
Course Hero

Redwood City, CA - INTERN, VISA

No remote, but we do offer relocation and H-1B process sponsorship (it would
have to be a transfer for 2014, as the US yearly quota has already been
filled)

Summary: We’re profitable, very open as a company, and supportive, and we need
more engineers. EdTech.

Full description: Course Hero, the leading platform for crowd-sourced
educational materials, is looking for a software engineer who can hit the
ground running.

Our team releases code every day to millions of people, so we're looking for
someone who can take on challenges, build new features, and iterate quickly.
Each engineer has a role in building Course Hero's architecture and will have
the opportunity to touch all parts of the stack. Our projects are big --
terabytes of data and customers around the world -- but our team is small, so
you’ll see projects from start to finish, working closely with product
managers and designers to ensure successful results.

Our company culture is very open, flat, and transparent. We succeed and learn
together. Our office is very comfortable, has a lot of natural light, and
great amenities like a gym and walking trails onsite. We’ve tried hard to make
this a pleasant and inspiring place to do creative work.

Most importantly, we seek to hire individuals whose personality, integrity and
passion for our business make our team better as a whole. We’re growing fast,
profitable (yes, it’s true!), and looking for another core team member to push
us toward the future.

Our stack is LAMP (PHP/Symfony) + jQuery and AngularJS, but we’re open to
people with all kinds of experience. iOS would be a nice bonus.

More info: [http://www.coursehero.com/jobs/](http://www.coursehero.com/jobs/)
\- Company video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ig5g4xp9tE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ig5g4xp9tE)

Please email: jobs@coursehero.com (and put “Hacker News” in the subject)

------
SBG_jobs
Seven Bridges Genomics -- Cambridge, MA, USA and London, UK

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/44260/genomic-data-
eng...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/44260/genomic-data-engineer-
seven-bridges-genomics) [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/44259/core-r-d-
develop...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/44259/core-r-d-developer-
seven-bridges-genomics)

We are doing exciting things at the cutting edge of bioinformatics; please see
our job listings for more details. Prior knowledge of bioinformatics is
helpful but not required. Please note that analogous jobs are available in
London, UK. H1B candidates are welcome.

To apply, please send a CV and cover letter to jobs [at] sbgenomics [dot] com.

------
aakil
Downtown San Francisco Full Time

Full Stack Developer at Academia.edu

To apply just send us an email: ashley@academia.edu

Company:

* Our mission is to build a new system for scientists to share their results and broadcast their work

* We have over 10 million users and they are extremely important to us!

* Our investors include Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital and True Ventures

Team:

* We move quickly, everyone is in charge of their own projects but also very collaborative

* We get catered lunches from zerocater and lunch usually ends with a round of foosball

* We're a diverse group with backgrounds in philosophy, biology, music and art.

Technical:

* We are a Rails shop (you don't need to know Rails though, just how to tackle difficult technical challenges)

* Peer Review: We are revisiting peer review with a novel product built from the ground up that will allow layers of discussion on top of a single document and we are building this using Rails and Backbone

* Recommendation Engine: Lots of machine learning to parse science papers and figure out what people want to read. Pretty cool stuff.

* Servers, Speed, Security and Storage (Postgres / Dynamo / Elasticsearch / Redis): Speed and stability are really important to us because areas in the world with slower internet connections tend to be where researchers can benefit the most from open access to research

About you:

\- You have a curious mind and enjoy tackling hard technical problems

\- You work best when given a lot of autonomy

\- You want to have a huge impact on a product that is making a positive
impact on the world

\- You like piña coladas, and getting caught in the rain

Please send ashley@academia.edu an email if you would like to apply or if you
have any questions.

------
twymer
Dimagi (www.dimagi.com) - Boston, MA and Cape Town, South Africa

We are a small and growing social enterprise based in Boston that develops and
deploys open source health and logistics systems in rural Africa, Asia, and
Latin America. We offer a fun and stimulating environment, a chance to see the
world, and to make a difference in places that need it most.

At Dimagi, you can create a great impact by creating great software. We're
looking for talented programmers on our mobile (Android), web (Python,
CouchDB, Django), and front-end (JS, Knockout) platforms who want to
generalize across the stack, or specialize in one area.

For more information, check out our careers page at
[http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers](http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers).

------
anthonyu
Venice Beach (Los Angeles), CA:

Snapchat is hiring! Come help us create the next seismic change in personal
communications.

We offer amazing benefits, cool offices right on the Venice Beach boardwalk,
two meals daily by our private chef, and a seat on the rocket ship. We are
incredibly well funded, yet still retain the startup vibe.

We are looking for full-time, local, generalist coders, front-end web devs,
and data scientists. Please be smart, have a strong background in computer
science, strong coding skills, and a passion to get great things done.

Apply via [[http://grnh.se/4v8agh](http://grnh.se/4v8agh)], and feel free to
ping me directly if you have any questions or need anything. My email is
'anthony' followed by the at sign and my company's domain name.

------
Gobitron
Hiring API Developers, Product Managers, Architects Capital One, DC Area

Capital One is building out an API Platform and is looking to hire API
Developers (mainly Java), as well as product managers.

Check it out and apply now!

\- API Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/15281823?trk=vsrp_jobs_r...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/15281823?trk=vsrp_jobs_res_name&trkInfo=VSRPsearchId%3A51273491401633034179%2CVSRPtargetId%3A15281823%2CVSRPcmpt%3Aprimary)

\- API Product Manager:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/14008377?trk=vsrp_jobs_r...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/14008377?trk=vsrp_jobs_res_name&trkInfo=VSRPsearchId%3A51273491401633056298%2CVSRPtargetId%3A14008377%2CVSRPcmpt%3Aprimary)

------
joewils
Wurts & Associates: Web Application Developer
[http://www.wurts.com/about/careers.php#WebApplicationDevelop...](http://www.wurts.com/about/careers.php#WebApplicationDeveloper)

Seattle, WA

Our ideal candidate will have experience developing web applications using
Ruby on Rails, Angular.js, and PostgreSQL.

* Knowledge of a programming language for a framework such as Ruby, Python, Perl, .NET, PHP, or Java. * Application and scripting development best practices, architecture, scalability, etc. * Comfortable with HTML, CSS and JavaScript. * Solid knowledge of XML, JSON, and RESTful web services.

If you are an innovative, team-oriented professional with a passion for
development, send your resume, github profile, and salary requirements to
jobs@wurts.com.

------
fmela
Connectifier
([http://www.connectifier.com/careers](http://www.connectifier.com/careers))
is located in sunny Newport Beach, CA (45 minutes south of Los Angeles).

Every month millions of jobs are left unfilled. This means people look for
work longer, companies move slower, and products and services that we all want
don't get delivered. Recruiting is a $400 billion per year industry, and there
is ample room to make it better. Connectifier is a small but quickly growing
venture-backed startup that’s passionate about solving the hiring problem. We
build software to streamline the recruiting process and connect talented
candidates with the companies looking to hire them. Join us to be an early
employee at a fast growing startup!

Our engineering team has a depth of talent from places like Google, Microsoft
Research, Berkeley National Lab, Carnegie Mellon, and Stanford. We’re
committed to helping each other learn and grow while having a blast, and we’re
looking for developers that are smart, ambitious, and get things done. We
mostly work in Java, but you’ll get bonus points for server/backend, MongoDB,
HTML, JavaScript, or machine learning experience. You’ll get to design and
develop large scale data processing systems, work alongside a talented set of
peers, and make an impact beyond what is possible at a large, bureaucratic
company.

We offer a highly competitive salary and stock compensation package, including
100% employee coverage for medical, dental, life, and disability insurance. We
also provide lunch and a fully-stocked snack bar & coffee station. To
decompress, we play table tennis at the office, or volleyball at the beach
(which is walking distance from our office!).

Placing the right people in the right jobs is hard, and since we took on this
challenge, we've already helped hundreds of companies, from fledgling startups
to the Fortune 100s, find and recruit the best talent. We want to improve
people's lives by helping them work somewhere they love. If you want to help
us change the world and drive the economy forward, shoot us an email at
jobs+hn@connectifier.com

------
barendt
Philadelphia, PA - Penn Medicine

Associate Web Developer, Web Developer, Senior Web Developer

We’re looking for web developers of all skill-levels at Penn Medicine.

All of our new applications are being built in Ruby on Rails, but we’ve got
over a decade of legacy PHP code so you’d be spending time in both
environments. We work agilely and in small teams (~3 developers and 1 product
owner per team) organized loosely around different themes (e.g., medical
school admissions, faculty data, research data).

We’ve got a bit more about the open positions on our website
([https://www.med.upenn.edu/pmacs/jobs.shtml](https://www.med.upenn.edu/pmacs/jobs.shtml)),
but I’m happy to chat (barendt@mail.med.upenn.edu) if you’ve got questions or
would like to know more.

------
jeffspies
Center for Open Science - Charlottesville, VA -
[http://cos.io/jobs](http://cos.io/jobs)

Developers - FULLTIME, INTERN

Statisticians - FULLTIME

We're a well-funded, non-profit tech startup; everything we develop is free
and open source. Openness is inclusivity, and it's a driving principle in our
organization.

We're hiring developers that love open source and want to change science by
creating and connecting web-based tools that make being transparent easy for
scientists--allowing them to remain or become more efficient in their daily
workflow.

We're also hiring statisticians that love open tools, value reproducibility,
and enjoy teaching and consulting on both.

We strongly encourage applications from members of groups underrepresented in
science and technology industries.

------
laironald
Storefront - FULLTIME in San Francisco, CA -- Jobs:
[http://sfrt.co/1n0rS2j](http://sfrt.co/1n0rS2j)

Storefront is the world's largest marketplace connecting the best merchants
with the best short term physical space. The press likes to call us the Airbnb
for Retail, but we like to think of ourselves as making retail accessible.

 _Hiring_ :

UX, software engineers (Stack = Rails, AngularJS) and other non technical
roles.

 _Traction_ :

To date we have successfully launched over 1,000 retail experiences. Our
customers are entrepreneurs and we are humbled by the opportunity to work with
this dynamic group of people.

 _Funding_ :

We recently completed a $7.3m round led by Spark Capital, investors of Warby
Parker, Twitter, Tumblr, OMGPop and others. Other notable investors include
Troy Carter (Lady Gaga's former manager), NAS, Gary Vaynerchuk, Tom Glocer
(former CEO of Thompson Reuters) and Vikram Pandit (former CEO of Citigroup).

 _Storefronters_ :

Storefront has alumni from Harvard, MIT, Stanford, UChicago, Berkeley,
McKinsey, Goldman Sachs, Apple, Google, Trulia, Yelp and other awesome
institutions. We are looking for YOU to join this dynamic group of
individuals.

 _Technology and Company_ :

Our stack is AngularJS, Rails and Bootstrap. We solve difficult problems in
matching, build processes for offline + online, we are building a large
transaction platform (deals can be $100k+) and we have the opportunity to work
with our customers who are hungry, hustling entrepreneurs. If you are looking
to work with an incredible team disrupting a $100bn+ market, apply. Please put
[hacker news] in the Subject line of the Application so we can pay special
attention.

 _About you_ :

We are looking for candidates with the following characteristics:

    
    
      * great communicators
      * initiative
      * ownership
      * passion
    

We give a lot of freedom and responsibility to our employees.

 _About Me_ :

My name is Ron Lai and I am the VP of Product. I enjoy mentoring my team and
providing people opportunities to grow. Pls learn more about me @
[https://linkedin.com/in/ronaldlai](https://linkedin.com/in/ronaldlai)

Jobs @ [http://sfrt.co/1n0rS2j](http://sfrt.co/1n0rS2j)

------
joshcrowder
Serious Fox ([http://www.seriousfox.co.uk](http://www.seriousfox.co.uk)) -
Full Time, London, Design & Front End Developer

Serious Fox is a bootstrapped and profitable Design and Development boutique
based in the heart of Shoreditch.

We work with clients from all around the world from startups to large
Corporates like Barclays, BMW and Cisco. Our focus is on delivering user
centric web and mobile applications.

We're a small team of 6 looking to grow to around 10 this year. Everyone in
the team (including the account manager) learns to program to some extent. We
work predominately with Ruby and Javascript.

We are looking for a Front end developer with a keen eye for design if this
sounds like you I'd love to hear from you josh@seriousfox.co.uk :)

------
stevewilhelm
Euclid Inc - San Francisco's Mission District, Four full-time Positions,
(euclidanalytics.com)

Euclid is Google Analytics for the physical world. Euclid is leveling the
playing field for brick and mortar retailers and changing the the way top
retailers use consumer behavioral data.

As a Data Engineer, you will help solve some of the most vexing questions we
have today.

As a Full Stack Engineer at Euclid, you will be building Rails applications
and APIs, from our cloud-based databases and back-end services to our dynamic
JavaScript front-end.

The Front End engineer is a key technical lead in visualizing the insights we
provide our retail customers.

Details can be found at:
[http://euclidanalytics.com/about/careers/](http://euclidanalytics.com/about/careers/)

------
atldev
UserIQ - [http://www.useriq.com/](http://www.useriq.com/) \- Atlanta, GA

We are looking for a software engineer to help build a company, not just a
product. Our stack includes Ruby, Rails, AngularJS, and D3, but your ability
to learn quickly is more important to us than your experience.

In addition to a very competitive startup salary with equity, we offer a full
range of benefits including: Medical / Dental / Vision / Life / HSA.

We’re eager to meet software engineers of all types and we’d love to hear from
you!

Check out the job description at
[http://useriq.com/careers/](http://useriq.com/careers/) for more details.
Email us at jobs@useriq.com and let us know why you’d make a great fit.

------
alc277
Herndon, Virginia (DC Metro Area) - PHP Web Application Developer - Marine
Spill Response Corporation (MSRC) - Full Time

MSRC is the largest, dedicated oil spill and emergency response organization
in the United States and a not-for-profit organization. For more information
about MSRC please visit our website at www.msrc.org. We are looking for a
creative and innovative full-stack developer who can join our small
development team that builds and maintains a number of mission critical web
applications and websites. If you are looking for an interesting place to work
this may be the job for you!

More Info & Apply Here:
[http://msrc.theresumator.com/apply/yI6ynJ](http://msrc.theresumator.com/apply/yI6ynJ)

------
akh
RightScale, Fulltime in Santa Barbara (CA), Edinburgh (Scotland) or remote

We help enterprises like Samsung, EA Games, Pearson Publishing and Sage deploy
and manage their systems on multiple clouds. We launched in 2006 shortly after
AWS started, and built the first multi-cloud platform that works with the AWS,
Google, Microsoft Azure, Rackspace, OpenStack, CloudStack, VMware... Since
then, we've built Cloud Analytics and Self-Service that with our Cloud
Management product have thousands of users.

We're looking for:

\- Tools Engineer

\- Interface Designer

\- Back-end engineers, we mainly use Ruby (with Rails and Sinatra), and Go for
some of newer services

\- Front-end engineers, we mainly use AngularJS

Checkout [http://www.rightscale.com/jobs](http://www.rightscale.com/jobs) for
more info

------
ehartsuyker
EyeEm - Photography Community - Berlin, DE

Looking for: Graph Theorist / Data Engineer

General info: [http://www.eyeem.com/careers](http://www.eyeem.com/careers)

Posted requisition:
[https://eyeem.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=10](https://eyeem.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=10)

Yes, we might hire an INTERN, and we can help with your VISA.

Basically we're looking for someone who loves graphs, huge amounts of data,
and (hopefully) photography.

We're going to be rolling out a graph DB improve our search tool and are
hiring to help with this. I work on on the data team as a Scala developer and
am looking to find the same, but that's not by any means mandatory.

Have questions or want to talk about the company?

Come say hello. eric at eyeem.com

------
jevans
Foraker Labs. Boulder, CO.

We build stuff for clients as well as maintaining a couple of internal
products. Our clients range from Breastcancer.org to local school districts.
Our products range from usability testing mobile web sites
([http://www.uxrecorder.com/](http://www.uxrecorder.com/)) to navigating
traffic more efficiently ([http://www.i70app.com/](http://www.i70app.com/)).

We're looking for someone comfortable with both Ruby on Rails and JavaScript.

We're also looking for Web and iOS designers.

More details and apply here: [http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-
developer/](http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-developer/)

------
akarrer
El Segundo, CA - FULL-TIME, IN-HOUSE

Web/Software Application Developer Needed for Great Startup in El Segundo

Aggregage is revolutionizing the world of B2B Media. We will be launching
1,000 business vertical sites over the next five years. We are well funded for
the next several years, but our model works with a small team doing big
things.

We are looking for a full-stack Java web developer. We are a small company and
are looking for a solid programmer who can grow with the company. Someone who
is a team player. And even if you don’t have experience with everything listed
in this job description, we offer excellent learning opportunities for those
who are eager to expand their skill sets.

Job Responsibilities

Working in a small development team, you will take a central role in the
technical design, and development of the front-end and back-end of the
application that’s written in Java, MySQL, Lucene, JavaScript, HTML/CSS. This
application deals with fairly large scale of content and users, so
understanding of robust, high-performance sites is a plus.

Job Qualifications

In addition to programming capability, candidates must have experience working
on collaborative development teams and good communication skills.

Ideal candidates will have experience building all facets of software systems
including the data model, business logic, and front-end.

Knowledge of the following is required:

Java HTML/JavaScript/CSS Java Frameworks such as Spring, Dropwizard, or Wicket

Knowledge of the following is a plus:

Lucene or SOLR jQuery ORM (Hibernate, etc.) MySQL and SQL query tuning
Ant/Maven/Git Apache Linux

That said, we’re mostly looking for great developers who are great to work
with. If you don’t have experience with everything listed above but are still
a solid developer eager to learn new things, you might be a great fit here.

Visit: [http://www.aggregage.com/jobs](http://www.aggregage.com/jobs)

------
reidrac
Memset Hosting Ltd - [http://www.memset.com/](http://www.memset.com/) \-
Dunsfold Park, Cranleigh, Surrey (UK) - Permanent

If you're an experienced Python developer willing to solve interesting
problems and you're not afraid of releasing high impact code every day, then
we'd like to hear from you.

Required: fluency in Python, familiarity with Subversion or any other SCM, web
front-end development experience with Django and happy to work on your own
without excessive supervision.

We're also looking for DevOps and system administrators.

Further details about us and the open positions:

[http://www.memset.com/careers/](http://www.memset.com/careers/)

------
tcnewman
Rochester, Michigan, US - Technical Support. I work for OneStream Software
(onestreamsoftware.com) and I'm looking to hire several Technical Support reps
with both technical and business skills. The position is in Rochester Michigan
and must be in the office. We value our customers and having everyone together
is the best way to provide them with the best experience with our software. We
also plan to open an office in Europe in the future. Anyone interested can
search Monster or LinkedIn for OneStream Software for more details on the
position or can eMail jobs@onestreamsoftware.com with a resume. Please put
"Technical Support Posting" in the subject.

------
gflateman
Casper ([https://caspersleep.com](https://caspersleep.com)), NYC. Email:
jointheteam@caspersleep.com

Casper is a direct-to-consumer mattress brand, dedicated to re-imagining the
way we sleep. We sell one meticulously-designed model of mattress, which
compresses and ships direct to your door via UPS ground.

We are one of the fastest growing startups in NYC, and one of the fastest-
growing retail startups of the past decade. We're still a small team, and you
would personally have a huge role in the direction of the company and
execution of our goals.

We're looking for:

Developers: Front End or Full Stack Rails

Designers: Web and Print

Happy to provide all the perks/benefits upon request, but I'll keep this short
and sweet.

------
GoneSuede
Toronto, Canada/US/remote to start (but you're open to eventually relocating)

Suede Lane is using technology to redefine how we discover original design,
driven by a mission to enable everyone to cultivate their taste without
specialized knowledge. I.e. you shouldn't have to know what "cubism" is or who
Picasso was, in order to find and buy that type of artwork.

Currently bootstrapped and focused on improving traction and embarking on next
steps for growth. Looking for:

\- a brand-aware marketer with experience in design related highend retail

\- a developer into natural language UI and contextual recommendations.

See more details at [http://bit.ly/11Bw4Ic](http://bit.ly/11Bw4Ic)

------
mattcole
Youi Insurance, Sunshine Coast, Australia.

Want to work for a dynamic, fast growing insurance company which writes all
its own software? Like the idea of living on the Sunshine Coast (average
winter temperature 21 degrees), and working in an office a minute from the
beach? Do you want to write software using C#, F#, AngularJS, Xamarin and
Raven DB?

Youi is looking for experienced .Net developers preferably with strong web
skills or Xamarin focused mobile skills. If you’re interested in working
somewhere with an awesome technology vision, an emphasis on work/life balance
and a fun work environment as part of a fast growing, profitable business get
in touch with mattco@youi.com.au.

------
rezendi
SEEKING FREELANCERS/EMPLOYEES - NYC preferred, but remote possible

HappyFunCorp ([http://happyfuncorp.com](http://happyfuncorp.com)) - We're
trying to find good developers, and we're also interested in designers and
project managers.

We do web and app development for a panoply of clients ranging from Fortune
500 to brand-new startups: right now the distribution is roughly 50-50. Most
frequently Android/iOS apps with a Rails-on-Heroku back end, there's a fair
amount of other variety too.

We prefer people with a reasonable amount of experience under their belt, but
there are always exceptions. And we pay well.

If you're interested, email: jobs@happyfuncorp.com

------
clehman2014
Raleigh/Durham, NC - Zift Solutions

* Senior Software Engineer: [http://www.ziftsolutions.com/careers/senior-software-enginee...](http://www.ziftsolutions.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/) We're a small team of 5 devs doing some exciting things, looking to add a few new members. Technologies we use: AngularJS, Bootstrap, Apache Cordova, Spring MVC based REST services, Hibernate. Everything hosted in AWS.

* Other positions as well: see all listings at [http://www.ziftsolutions.com/careers/](http://www.ziftsolutions.com/careers/)

Apply to the email address on the job listing. Mention Hacker News.

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo is changing how companies hire and think about talent acquisition.

We index 300 million social profiles and surface relevant candidates who may
be open to new opportunities. Our tools allow recruiters to spend time more
effectively and efficiently.

We have 100+ paying customers including Facebook, Yelp, Square and Salesforce
and announced our series A last summer:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/19/entelo-the-big-data-
recruit...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/19/entelo-the-big-data-recruiting-
platform-used-by-box-yelp-and-square-lands-3-5m-from-battery-and-menlo/)

Our team is small but growing so you'll play an integral role in building
something meaningful. We work hard while respecting that our colleagues have
well-rounded lives, and we strive for a diverse, welcoming, and respectful
environment.

Tech Stack: Ruby, Scala, Rails, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, Elasticsearch

Current openings: Engineering (Data):
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/data_engineer](http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/data_engineer)

Engineering (Full-Stack):
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/full_stack](http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/full_stack)

Sales:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/sales/inside_account_executive](http://www.entelo.com/careers/sales/inside_account_executive)

Marketing:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/marketing/content_marketing_ma...](http://www.entelo.com/careers/marketing/content_marketing_manager)

Customer Success:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/customer_success/director](http://www.entelo.com/careers/customer_success/director)

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com

------
RStillman
ZEFR

WE RELOCATE! ALL ONSITE POSITIONS (No Telecommute) Posting on behalf of ZEFR
management...

Quality engineering, fantastic company, and great leadership!

If you want to work with former employees of Google, Demand Media, Sony,
Microsoft, SpaceX, MySpace, Zynga, Jobing.com, etc- you can!! All on the world
famous Abbot Kinney in the heart of Silicon Beach for the best pay in the
area.

That said, you'll have to be technically sound, have the right attitude, and
be ready to push great product. If you are ready for your next big challenge
in Ruby, Python, Angular, C++, or C#- please reach out to me:

Rebecca ristillman@gmail.com

All positions are language agnostic: \- SR Software Engineer \- Software
Engineer \- Tools Engineers \- DevOps Manager

~~~
zura
Kudos for being language agnostic, but location agnosticism would have been
even better! ;)

------
pcolton
Pixate, Inc. (YC S12) - Palo Alto, CA

Interested in interaction or web design? Building complex 3D animation
engines? Creating rich web interfaces with functional programming? Scaling
realtime, distributed server infrastructures? Extending the internals of low-
level iOS and Android frameworks? Let's talk.

Our team is breaking new ground in mobile design and solving real problems for
an eager community. If you want to be part of this talented team of engineers
and designers, send us an email to hello@pixate.com telling us why you’d be a
good fit. We have immediate need for experienced iOS and JavaScript engineers.
We'll consider remote if you are exceptional.

------
shadchnev
London, UK – Software developer / Coach – Makers Academy.

We're on a mission to teach as many people as possible to code well. We're
looking for developers passionate about teaching, pairing and mentoring.

We're building an in-house learning platform to make sure our classroom
experience is perfect. Experience building software and a passion for teaching
are the most important things we're looking for in someone who's looking to
join our team.

Tech: Ruby, Sinatra, TDD.

If you'd like to learn more, please email me at evgeny@makersacademy.com or
visit our website:
[http://www.makersacademy.com/](http://www.makersacademy.com/)

------
felipesabino
Taqtile - [http://taqtile.com.br](http://taqtile.com.br) \- São Paulo, Brazil

Taqtile, a Seattle based software company, which provides engaging consumer
experiences for smartphone and tablet platforms. We are eternal learners who
constantly challenge ourselves to improve our skills in design, development
and understand how people behave. Using technology as a way (and not the final
product) to deliver services, and world class experiences that are relevant to
people.

We are currently hiring in our Brazilian branch for Designers and Developers
(Mobile, Web and Backend). If interested, please send your CV to
careers@taqtile.com

------
mattsears
Littlelines (DAYTON, OH) [http://littlelines.com](http://littlelines.com)

Things are getting even bigger and better for us, so we’re looking for
talented and passionate developers to join the team (at our headquarters) and
support the continued growth of Littlelines.

\- Ruby Developer - Ruby is our bread and butter. Littlelines is hiring
experienced Ruby on Rails developers to work on-site at our Dayton
headquarters.

\- Front-end Developer - Having front-end developers who know and appreciate
the power of design and can translate designs into seamless webpages.

Get in touch!

[http://littlelines.com/careers](http://littlelines.com/careers)

------
RStillman
InnovaSystems, Fulltime in San Diego, Washington DC, Salt Lake City, or
Norfolk VA

We support those who protect us by providing real time software solutions to
the military's biggest readiness issues. We are 72% engineers of the 300 we
employ and seek folks who love iOS, javascript (+ libraries), C#, C++, and
server/client web development- HTML5, CSS, .Net, and ASP

We're looking for: \- Software Engineer (3 SD, 2 VA)

\- UX Architect / UEA (2 SD)

\- Database Engineer (DC, SD, VA)

\- Technical Business Analyst (works on a software team..VA)

\- Sales Engineer (DC- works at Pentagon)

\- Database Developer (VA)

Kindly email rstillman@innovasi.com for more info. Great pay, stellar time
off/telecommute/flex time, stable environment, fun people!

------
bestan
Flash developer, London.

Want to work for a startup in London? A leading discovery platform are looking
for someone to help in the development of a unique product discovery platform
that will change the way kids engage in the space both on the web & on mobile.

Benefits:

\- Their team has a serious track record. They have built companies like
DemonWare, Jolt Online, Swapit and played key roles in others.

\- They work with every major kids’ brands in the world such as Disney,
Hasbro, LEGO and hundreds of others.

\- They are the number one in the UK and have just launched in the US. Each
month they reach over 30M uniques across web, mobile, online video and
physical discovery channels.

\- They operate in a tough space which has lot of interesting problems to
solve. They have got traction, revenue and a lot of clients. Oh and did they
mention a community of over 30M kids and teens?

\- Join now and you get a real opportunity to shape the company’s growth. For
real.

Your profile:

\- Extensive knowledge of Flash and ActionScript3

\- Experience with building multiplayer games and virtual worlds is a plus

\- Experience in HTML(5), CSS(3) and JavaScript is a plus

\- Eye for detail

\- Able to go from specification to final product, with minimal intervention

Your responsibilities:

\- Take ownership of the Flash development of BinWeevils, one of the largest
children’s virtual worlds in the UK

\- Tweak and improve the existing in-game experience

\- Deliver high quality solutions for major kids' brands

\- Develop other SuperAwesome Flash properties

They are the leading discovery platform for 8-14 kids in the UK. Founded by a
track-record team responsible for some of the top games and technology
startups in Europe (DemonWare, Swapit, Jolt Online, Fight My Monster), the
company’s clients include some of the biggest names in entertainment. The
company is based in London and Dublin.

Feel free to drop me an email to stan@superawesome.tv

------
2511
McAfee | Full-time| Cork,Ireland

Big Data/Cassandra admin McAfee is looking for a junior big data admin who
have some knowledge of cassandra or any big data system and is willing to
learn and support our multiple data services. Technologies in use are
Hadoop/Hbase/Cassandra/Hive/Impala etc

Postgres Admin

Someone who has worked on any RDBMS administration and is willing to work on
out postgres infrastructure. Yu will most likely have to work on SQL Server
and MySQL as well.

You will be offered required training on the technologies and will get all the
support required from the existing team.

For more details, please drop an email to premkumar dot tech at gmail dot com

------
bowenli
Curriculet - Full Time - San Francisco, CA -
[http://curriculet.com](http://curriculet.com)

Curriculet enables students to read more deeply and teachers to teach better
in their classrooms. We're an online reading platform that allows teachers to
embed lesson plans on top of books, articles, other texts. Our team is made up
of former educators and startup veterans. You'll be joining a well funded
company that is <10 people.

We're looking for:

* Software Engineer

* Smart, motivated, ready to build something that isn't another todo app

* Ruby on Rails / Backbone experience preferred, but not required

Introduce yourself here: jobs+hn@curriculet.com

------
mokkos
Loggly, San Francisco, CA (Financial district) - Full Time

Looking for Full-stack, Frontend, Backend engineers. We're trying to make
logging, instrumentation, and log analysis simpler for fellow devs and their
lives easier.

Back-end: Mostly a java/python shop with heavy use of ElasticSearch and Kafka.
If dealing with search, scale, or machine learning is your thing, you'll have
a lot of fun here.

Front-end: Django/python, Angular/js, sass is what we use to make mostly
single-page-applications. We're looking for generally competent
html/css/js/serverside/CRUD devs who can pick things up.

email jobs@loggly.com and mention HN

------
danielsamuels
Onespacemedia ([http://www.onespacemedia.com/](http://www.onespacemedia.com/))
- Cambridge, UK.

Middleweight web developer If you're a web-obsessed web developer with an eye
for design and you want to join a friendly team in central Cambridge, we want
to talk to you! We're looking for a quick learner who can come onboard and
dive right into a wide variety of client projects using Django and Python.

More info: [http://www.onespacemedia.com/careers/Middleweight-web-
develo...](http://www.onespacemedia.com/careers/Middleweight-web-developer/)

------
nwilkens
Monroe MI - Full time - Onsite preferred, remote possible.

We're looking for a highly skilled Linux Admin. We perform 24x7 system
monitoring and maintenance for a wide variety of clients -- ranging from
single server customers, to 100's of systems at multiple locations.

We have also recently launched our own cloud hosting environment -
[http://MNX.io](http://MNX.io) and are highly interested if you have OnApp, or
Openstack experience.

Send me an email [in profile] introducing yourself, including why you think
this position would be a good fit for you. If you have a resume available,
please include it.

------
preetnation
BlueLight is hiring in the Bay Area, CA but REMOTE is OK

We are focused on making 911 and today's emergency response solutions
dramatically more effective. It's a chance to literally work on something that
will save lives.

Looking for a Server-side Architect and iOS Engineer

Backend Architect reqs:

-Experience designing and implementing a scalable, distributed system from scratch -Expert Java or Scala proficiency -Able to design for 4 9's (you should know what this means) -Experience working with a web service that had high thousands of requests/sec

iOS engineer reqs:

-Published an app before

-Experience with client side implementation of web service

-Eye for design and product

If you're interested, email preet@getbluelight.com

------
ecaron
TrackIf - Minneapolis, MN
[https://jobs.lever.co/trackif/313867c9-6614-451c-8aa7-d1c77c...](https://jobs.lever.co/trackif/313867c9-6614-451c-8aa7-d1c77c23ce83)

I really don't find the long post about job openings all that useful, so I
won't bore people with company back story or the marketing spin that makes
us/this position unique...

If you know PHP and live in Minnesota, checkout this position at TrackIf. If
you have questions about it, reach me at eric@trackif.com. If you're
contacting me and are anything other than a candidate, I'm going to ignore you
:-)

------
JangoSteve
Alfa Jango - Ann Arbor / Detroit, MI - Ruby, JavaScript, and front- and back-
end developers - full-time - REMOTE or local

We build startups, all day, every day. We're CTO and development team for
hire. We help everyone from new founders who have an idea and aren't sure what
to do next, to founders who have already raised money and have a product and
are looking for a more experienced team to help out or take over the
technology.

Some of our startups are starting to do very well and we need to add someone
to the team to help us grow. A couple have won large competitions this year, a
few are raising funding (in addition to the several that have already raised
funding) amidst initial traction, and I'm on my way out to Santa Monica right
now for one that is starting in the new Edmunds.com FastLane startup
accelerator.

\---

We're a small team of 5, looking to bring on two more developers. _We do most
of our work using Ruby, JavaScript, HTML5, CSS, and other open web
technologies (CoffeeScript, SASS, and more). We 're looking for intermediate
to senior level developers for the next two positions (and maybe some interns
or beginner-level developers immediately after that)._

\---

We also work on a lot on open-source. For example, I maintain the Rails
jquery-ujs [1] and jquery-rails [2] libraries; Scott is a maintainer of the
Kandan open-source chat app [3]; and we just launched Dynatable.js [4] back in
December; and we have several other projects in the works as well [5]. Our
open-source projects have over 8,000 combined stars on Github so far.

We also each have our own side-projects we work on as well.

If working on startups and open-source sounds like a lot of fun to you, then
you might be a good fit :-) If you're ready to become an integral part of a
startup building startups, let us know.

Reach out to us at support@alfajango.com.

[1] [https://github.com/rails/jquery-ujs](https://github.com/rails/jquery-ujs)

[2] [http://rubygems.org/gems/jquery-rails](http://rubygems.org/gems/jquery-
rails)

[3] [https://github.com/kandanapp/kandan](https://github.com/kandanapp/kandan)

[4] [http://www.dynatable.com/](http://www.dynatable.com/)

[5] [http://os.alfajango.com/](http://os.alfajango.com/)

------
jnfr
San Francisco, CA H1B

Twitter is hiring!
[https://about.twitter.com/careers](https://about.twitter.com/careers)

(Team-specific listing) 1. Want to work on Twitter for Android? 2. Want to
help shape the user experience on Twitter? We are a team of full-stack, iOS,
and Android engineers who work together to run experiments and launch new
features in order to create the best user experience for new _and_ returning
users. Write code and deploy to hundreds of millions of users on a weekly
basis.

Contact me: jyip at twitter dot com. Feel free to ping me regarding other
engineering positions as well.

------
answers
Answers.com - Mountain View, CA - Hiring Android Developers

We are looking for Android devs to help work on our native Android app
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.answers.an...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.answers.android))

You:

-Good problem solving skills

-Strong CS fundamentals

-1+ year(s) experience in Java

-Interested in consumer facing apps

-Passionate about Android

-Ideally you have published at least one app to the Play Store

Us:

-Top 10 U.S. site

-Chance to work on an app that is in early growth stage

-Young and fast growing company

Full description can be found here:
[http://wiki.answers.com/page/careers](http://wiki.answers.com/page/careers)

Interested? email android { at } answers.com

------
lamplightr
Uken Games in downtown Toronto - [http://www.uken.com](http://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
We are a profitable startup experiencing massive growth, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across iOS, Android, and Facebook.

In particular, we are looking for a front-end web developer with a passion for
pixel perfect user experiences. Uken is at the forefront of HTML5 development
and is creating highly performant browsed based games. AngularJS experience is
a plus but not required.

More info and full job description on our website

------
spditner
Iotum Inc., Los Angeles, CA - Full Time and Toronto, ON - Full Time
[http://iotum.com](http://iotum.com)

We are seeking Junior and Senior Developers for full time employment who are
available to commence work within the next month in our Toronto or Los Angeles
office. Capability is more important than formal school training; we are
willing to expand the skill set of the right candidate.

Our distributed development team is self managed and uses components of agile,
scrum, and XP practices to build products in a fast paced, yet casual work
environment.

You will be working closely with team leads designing and implementing
features for our web and mobile based WebRTC communications suite, focusing on
dynamic and responsive interfaces.

Hard Skills:

    
    
      - Proficient in at least one scripting language such as Ruby, Python, or Javascript
      - Knowledge and experience with object oriented design (OOP)
      - Knowledge of best practices and principles for web applications
      - Experience with HTML, CSS, jQuery, AngularJS
      - Experience developing in Linux environments
      - Mobile application development (e.g. Android, iPhone, Blackberry) an asset
      - Knowledge of IP networking, and socket level programming an asset
      - WebRTC, SIP, and telephony knowledge an asset
    

Soft Skills:

    
    
      - Must be able to work within a team and independently
      - Excellent communication skills (written and oral)
      - Comfortable with new, difficult, and challenging work
      - Trustworthy
      - Creative
    

We offer competitive wages and great benefit packages. You must be entitled to
work in Canada or the United States. Only candidates that meet the above
qualifications will be contacted for interview.

About the Company:

iotum is an international company with roots in VoIP, telecom switch
development, and innovative voice and mobile services. Today, we provide
several teleconferencing platforms and collaboration services to millions of
users worldwide, and we are working on the next generation of virtual services
to make it easier to collaborate and converse around the world.

Apply at: jobs@iotum.com, and include 'Hacker News' in the subject.

------
Alex3917
New York, NY - Full Time.

[http://www.thehackerati.com](http://www.thehackerati.com)

Software developers at all experience levels. Front end web, back end, big
data, iOS/Android. We don't care what languages you know, as long as you're
highly skilled in at least one. We use agile and tend to use the same kinds of
technologies you'd see in your typical YC startup.

We're currently especially looking to hire several iOS and Android developers.

You can apply here:
[http://hackeriam.theresumator.com/apply](http://hackeriam.theresumator.com/apply)

------
gstar
London, UK - EDITD
[http://editd.com/jobs/engineering/](http://editd.com/jobs/engineering/) or
email jobs@editd.com

Data science, devops, engineering. Python & Javascript primarily, hiring 3
engineers today.

I'm the technical cofounder, and I've never worked with a smarter group of
people in one place. It's a great team, doing important things for the fourth
biggest industry in the world (fashion), helping them reduce waste and be more
efficient.

We have a beautiful webapp, used every day by hundreds of people at ASOS, Gilt
Groupe, Target, Gap and more.

------
jvandeboom
Chicago, IL - REMOTE or Local

ActiveCampaign
([http://www.activecampaign.com](http://www.activecampaign.com)) is looking
for a developer and UI/UX designer to help us scale our marketing platform.

\- Full Stack Developer: [http://www.activecampaign.com/about/employment-
developer.php](http://www.activecampaign.com/about/employment-developer.php)

\- UI/UX Designer: [http://www.activecampaign.com/about/employment-
ux.php](http://www.activecampaign.com/about/employment-ux.php)

------
murtza
Marketo ([http://www.marketo.com/](http://www.marketo.com/))

Locations: San Mateo, Portland, Atlanta, Tel Aviv, Dublin

Background: Marketo provides easy-to-use, powerful and complete marketing
software that propels fast-growing small companies and global enterprises,
turning marketing from a cost center into a revenue driver.

Roles: Software Engineer, Pre-Sales Solutions Consultant, Solutions Architect,
Account Executive

Apply: [http://jobvite.com/m?3a2usgwT](http://jobvite.com/m?3a2usgwT)

=========================================

Any questions? Email me at Hi@Murtza.org.

------
jackfoxy
San Mateo, CA - Tachyus ([http://tachyus.com/](http://tachyus.com/))

F# Software Engineer

We believe that expressive, declarative code is more frequently correct code.
The core of our software platform is built with F#, a functional-first, multi-
paradigm, compiled language we think you’ll love. We seek engineers who are
excited to do full-stack, product-driven thinking — learning and applying new
skills every day.

[http://tachyus.com/joinus/software-
engineer.html](http://tachyus.com/joinus/software-engineer.html)

------
maramartin
Redwood City, CA - FULL TIME - ON SITE

We’re looking for a Data Infrastructure Engineer to join as our first
engineering hire.

You’ll design, implement and debug our backend, which processes data coming
from mobile applications through a forecasting engine, which will then send
the forecasted data to the front end. You’ll also develop back end systems for
user-focused features stemming from data gathered from a variety of data
sources.

Our product is driven by data, and we measure every part of the product and
user experience through analytics and user surveys to deliver the best
experience possible. Our current stack is Java and Scala on the backend, front
end in Angular.js and we’re hosted on AWS.

Here are some specific things you'll own: • You’ll design, implement and debug
scalable Big Data backend systems that provide analytics on the front end. •
You’ll design and develop analytics systems within a service oriented
architecture, and systems for big data processing. • You’ll use storage and
interchange technologies like MySQL, Hadoop, HBase and Presto within a
heterogeneous Big Data ecosystem.

Our Ideal Candidate: Our ideal candidate has created data analytics systems
for sales forecasting or demand forecasting using frameworks and technologies
like Presto, Spark, Hive, and Hadoop from scratch.

Here are a few other things we’d be thrilled to see in a strong candidate: •
You have 5+ years of experience developing high traffic web applications in
Java, and can demonstrate knowledge of functional programming languages like
Scala or Golang • You have a BS, MS or PhD in Computer Science, or equivalent
work experience and can share open source contributions • You have experience
developing and scaling a data analytics infrastructure, ETL, or data
warehousing for a software company • You’re an early adopter of new
technologies. You were exploring Hadoop and Hive in 2008, Spark in 2011, and
Presto in 2013.

What's in it for you? We thought you might ask... here's some of what we
offer: • Competitive salary • Meaningful, first engineering hire Equity • Full
benefits (medical, dental, vision)

Apply via link:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/705](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/705)

------
voxy
Based in NYC, voxy.com is seeking Full-Stack, Mobile and Front-end specialists
for Full Time work.

We are teaching the world English using a modern software stack, proven
efficacy driven by task-based learning and a slathering of patent-pending NLP
secret sauce. Here are our detailed job listings:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxy](http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxy) \+ a bit
about the team and environment: [http://voxy.com/about-
us/](http://voxy.com/about-us/)

------
cb_Shaun
CareerBuilder - Norcross, GA (Full Time, Intern, Co-Op) \- Hiring Software
Engineers * Ruby on Rails Developers * PHP Developers (LAMP) * C#.NET
preferably w/ MVC \- Half Day Fridays during summer months \- Quarterly
hackathons and other company paid events \- The opportunity to learn lots of
new technologies (even company paid conferences) \- Nerf darts, pool, ping
pong, etc. - very casual environment

Visit www.careerbuildercareers.com/technology or email
shaun.austin@careerbuilder.com for more info

------
philipcamilleri
SmartAsset, NYC. Back-end and Front-End Developers, QA Automation Engineers,
Financial Analysts

* Work with a rapidly-growing, Series-A financed startup, in the heart of Wall Street * Excellent benefits, competitive salary and stock-options * Flexible vacation time * Plenty of exciting upcoming projects to work on (from customer-facing interaction, new mobile app and high-availability API for third-party integration)

More info at
[https://www.smartasset.com/page/jobs](https://www.smartasset.com/page/jobs)

------
anielsen0819
Mesh - New York City, Embedded Software Developer, Full Time

We are a growing start-up looking for an embedded software developer to help
lead future development for our innovative ‘Internet of Things’ platform.
Through a combination of proprietary development and open source tools, we
have developed a base product poised to change the industry, and we are
looking to expand our team to include more innovative and talented embedded
developers to take our product to new heights.

As a member of our team, you will focus on everything from new design, to
product development, to testing and debugging. As an early employee, you will
get to participate in shaping the company’s direction, as well as participate
more heavily in the incredible potential and upside of Mesh.

Responsibilities •Embedded software design, development and implementation;
from requirements to production and commercial deployment •Test and debug
system software •Analyze and enhance efficiency, stability and scalability of
system resources •Integrate and validate new product designs •Support software
QA and I/O performance optimization •Provide post-production support
•Interface with hardware design and development •Assess and integrate third-
party and open source software •Develop security requirements and
implementation •Work with internal team members and clients

Skills & Requirements •5+ yrs C experience, C++ a bonus •Project experience
with VxWorks, TinyOS, Contiki , uClinux or similar RTOS •Development
experience using ARM processors •Familiarity with security and encryption
systems and implementation •Familiarity with debugging using JTAG, especially
multi-programmed and threaded systems •Experience of using version/source
control, preferably GIT •Strong documentation and writing skills
•Understanding of database and front end cloud system development •Proven
experience in embedded systems design with kernel and security development on
real-time operating systems •Familiarity with software configuration
management tools, defect tracking tools, and peer review •Excellent knowledge
of OS coding techniques for mesh technology, IP protocols such as 6LoWPAN,
interfaces and hardware subsystems •Adequate knowledge of reading schematics
and data sheets for components

If interested, email info@meshchip.com

Learn more at www.meshchip.com

------
ncgaskin
Lily Pod (lilypodlane.com) - Palo Alto, CA, INTERN or REMOTE OK

Family wellness is our play. We seek smart developers and designers that want
to build a beautiful and intuitive platform for parents and caregivers. We
provide parents an easy way to log developmental events. The central feature
is an image processing engine that automatically quantifies many elements of a
child’s life.

We are a small team now, and a lot of fun to be around. Talk to me if you have
questions: g@lilypodlane.com .

iOS experience, backend server and video experience a plus.

------
rhc2104
Dropbox - San Francisco, CA & New York, NY

We're working on a lot of interesting stuff.

Here is the Glassdoor page for Dropbox:
[http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE41...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE415350.11,18.htm)

[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs)

If you would like to apply, send me an email at ronald@dropbox.com. Please
include your resume and what position you are applying for.

------
statictype
Chennai, India Full-time developers.
[http://www.ivivacloud.com](http://www.ivivacloud.com) Help us build our SAAS
Smart Workplace Solution. Our software typically integrates with real-time
subsystems in buildings (think lighting systems, security systems, AHUs, CCTVs
etc...) which we monitor and control as part of what we do. We need a full-
stack developer. We have interesting problems to solve. Mail me at <haran at
ecyber.com>

------
dawson
Stealth Startup in the Social Video Space, London, UK

(I'm posting this on behalf of a friend)

His start-up is venture funded, and has a _very_ famous actor/presenter co-
founder.

They're looking for a full-stack developer (backbone, ruby etc.) to be based
in their London offices.

They're offering competitive salary + options.

The site is already live, infrastructure in place – you'll be joining an
existing remote team, with the intention that you'll help set-up and move it
to a London office.

Email me and I'll make the introduction.

------
jcberk
edo Interactive - Chicago/Nashville -
[http://edo.theresumator.com/](http://edo.theresumator.com/)

    
    
      * Analytics Manager, Chicago - marketing models and model governance,
          some text analytics, whatever awesomely useful thing you come up
          with next, lead team of 3-5 analysts
      * Data Warehouse Engineer, Nashville - Hadoop and Pentaho
      * Project Manager, Chicago/Nashville - launch new products /
          new bank partners, PMP desired
    

Work with gobs of anonymized credit/debit card transaction data, using
Hadoop/Hive/Impala, Postgres, Pentaho, R, Tableau, etc.

We're a 100-person funded startup providing an easy way to personalize offers
and make them automatically available through credit or debit cards and mobile
devices. We work with major national advertisers, and with 180+ banks and top
card issuers. TechCrunch called us the anti-Groupon - we take the hassle out
of deals. See how it works at [http://www.edointeractive.com/resource/edo-
card-linked-offer...](http://www.edointeractive.com/resource/edo-card-linked-
offer..). .

Apply at the website above - say you came from HN. Happy to answer questions
at jennifer.berk at edointeractive.com.

------
blinkymach12
Fog Creek Software, New York City - REMOTE and in-office

Hiring Developers, Designers, Support Engineers, and a Product Marketing
Manager.

Fog Creek Software is a small, friendly software company in New York City that
was designed from the ground up to be a great place to work. We work on
interesting projects with smart people, treat everyone like royalty, and eat
lunch together every day.

[http://www.fogcreek.com/careers/](http://www.fogcreek.com/careers/)

------
drp
Zillow Rentals, San Francisco, CA

Our SF office is home to a rapidly growing team that's focused on building the
best and largest rental network on the internet. We have quite a few openings
for experienced engineers (Database, Android, Test), as well as listing
support and marketing.

[http://www.zillow.com/jobs/san-francisco-
office/](http://www.zillow.com/jobs/san-francisco-office/) or email me at
davidpe@zillow.com

------
jzzocc
Canopy Apps - New York, NY ([http://canopyapps.com](http://canopyapps.com))

We're funded by the NIH to create tools to help clinicians provide better
healthcare to underserved minorities. Right now we're looking for:

★ An Android developer to bring our Canopy Medical Translator iOS application
to Android ★ A part-time designer ★ A salesperson with experience selling to
schools and hospitals

Email justin@canopyapps.com if you're interested!

------
DustinCalim
Palo Alto, CA.

1\. Growth Hacker/Metrics

Seeking a creative, hands-on Growth Hacker with scaling experience in a start-
up environment. Aarrr!

2\. Senior Rails Engineer

You are a performance-oriented senior back-end Rails engineer with experience
scaling modern web apps and DBs. AWS/sysadmin experience a big plus.

3\. Senior Front-end UX/UI

You enjoy building beautiful, fast, lightweight pages and have experience
scaling websites with millions of views. A/B experience required.

\---

Tell us a bit about yourself, your experience and why you're interested

~~~
rafamvc
There is no link or company info.

------
martinduncan
NEW YORK CITY or REMOTE IN NORTH AMERICA

DigitalOcean provides the simplest experience to launch and manage your server
infrastructure online.

If you're interested in helping us tackle the major challenges of running at
scale, these may be great opportunities for you.

[https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/software-engineer/)

[https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/ruby-
engineer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/ruby-engineer/)

[https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/network-
engineer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/network-engineer/)

[https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/site-reliability-
en...](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/site-reliability-engineer/)

[https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/sales-
engineer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/sales-engineer/)

[https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/security-
engineer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/security-engineer/)

[https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/hardware-
engineer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/hardware-engineer/)

[https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/developer-
evangelis...](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/developer-evangelist/)

If you don't know much about DigitalOcean, we're a cloud hosting company, who
provide the simplest experience to launch and manage your server
infrastructure online. We've been big news in the technology press recently,
as we announced our Series A round of funding.

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/06/digitalocean-
raises-37-mill...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/06/digitalocean-
raises-37-million-from-andreessen-horowitz/?ncid=rss)

If you're interested in having an exploratory conversation, please contact me
directly at martin@digitalocean.com

------
northisup
Disqus is! [http://grnh.se/vj71bo](http://grnh.se/vj71bo)

Small problems become very interesting problems when you have the kind of
scale we do. (details on scale:
[http://blog.disqus.com/post/62187806135/scaling-django-
to-8-...](http://blog.disqus.com/post/62187806135/scaling-django-to-8-billion-
page-views))

Django/Python, Js, iOS, Designers. We are hiring them all!

------
solchea
AddThis - Northern Virginia (Tysons)

JavaScript Developers, Java Developers, Ops

[http://www.addthis.com/careers](http://www.addthis.com/careers)

We're looking for great developers to join the AddThis team and build
tools/widgets and infrastructure to power over 13 million websites. So if you
like seeing your code all over the web and helping websites drive traffic and
revenue, check out our website and send us your resume.

------
seanMeverett
INTERN - NYC or ATL, Product Management Intern.

Piksel.com -- need help running our Online Video Platform that has nearly 4
billion views annually. We're a global startup with offices in NYC, ATL,
Solana Beach, Milan, Rome, London, Paris, etc. We do work for some of the
largest broadcasters like AT&T, Channel 4, BSkyB, etc. We push our digital
video to mobile apps, home TVs, playstion, and digital signs.

Contact sean.everett@piksel.com

------
reallycare_mark
ReallyCare CIC, UK. Full stack Javascript Dev

We are (OK, I am) an open source startup currently based in my house north of
London, using the MEAN stack (and the forms-angular library) to create
innovative solutions for adult social care. Remote working is fine, ability to
occasionally visit London an advantage.

[http://www.reallycare.org/jobs.html](http://www.reallycare.org/jobs.html)

You can email me hn@reallycare.org

------
creese
Keypr - Los Angeles, CA

Keypr is redefining the guest experience at hotels worldwide!

We are a startup in the hospitality industry. Our stack is
Python/Flask/Angular/iOS/Android. We are looking for talented engineers to
join our growing team.

If you want to change the way we do hotels, please send a short note to
charles@keypr.com and tell us one thing you'd change. Be sure to include links
to your code or any relevant work (GitHub, App Store, etc.)

Cheers!

------
asanwal
New York, NY - CB Insights (www.cbinsights.com)

We're looking for:

\- Tech Industry Analysts (think Nate Silver meets tech)

\- Data Analysts

\- Front-end devs

\- Machine learning engineers

\- Director of Data Products

We're bootstrapped and will be 30 people by the end of this year. Working on
hard problems to assess the health of private companies using public data.

Recognized as one of NYC's top enterprise tech companies.

Most of the job postings here -
[http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs](http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs)

------
dyasgur
Luminoso Technologies - Cambridge, MA - Multiple Technical positions with
focus on technical operations, Python developers, UX/UI design. Jobs are
posted at www.luminoso.com. We provide customer-centric solutions through our
really cool and groundbreaking technology, we are growing fast as large
enterprise companies find our technology very useful in helping better
understand their customers!

------
nicholaides
PromptWorks - Philadelphia, PA. Full time

Seeking a Senior Software Engineer. PromptWorks is the premier dev shop in
Philly. We do primarily Ruby, JS and DevOps, but a lot else, too.

Local only, but we offer relocation assistance for the right developer.

More details:
[https://jobs.github.com/positions/d8f94048-ea66-11e3-82b6-db...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/d8f94048-ea66-11e3-82b6-db429914f52b)

------
_sy_
Instamotor -- San Francisco, CA -- H-1B/F-1 OK

Instamotor.com aims to be the world's first completely decentralized and
distributed car dealership. Since our launch on Hacker News, we have been
struggling to keep up with demand. Having raised a seed round, we are now
actively looking for help.

Skillsets we're hiring for:

-full-stack angularjs/ruby

-operation person to lead/manage our on the ground operations

-sales development representative

email us: info@instamotor.com

------
yresnob
Stealth Startup in the Mobile, Data, Visualization Space, San Francisco, CA

We are looking for 2 JS Developers (Flux/React/d3/Famo.us)

We are also looking 1 Backend Developer. (Clojure and Java and etc...)

We are now well funded and have a great Team and already have VERY high
profile customers lined up and have not written any major code yet.

Curious as to how this is all even possible? Send me some info about yourself
and lets chat.

Email: yresnob@gmail.com

------
tmcpro
Stealth Startup in Banking (Miami, FL) - REMOTE

We are looking to hire excellent:

1\. Front-end / full-stack JS developers who are comfortable in building
beautiful interactive websites.

2\. Back-end developers with experience in the banking world with a strong
background in Node.js

We are looking to disrupt the banking industry and now good technology is what
will power the evolution of business banking.

Shoot me out an email at jobs@lucid21.com to learn more.

------
talonx
Hyderabad, India. SocialTwist Inc. (a BU of Pramati Technologies) is hiring
for multiple positions (developers, interaction designers and client services
specialists). For more details, please visit
[http://www.socialtwist.com/careers](http://www.socialtwist.com/careers) or
email us directly at careers (at) socialtwist (dot) com.

------
AaronLasseigne
OrgSync — Dallas, TX. Full-time.

Frontend / Backend / Full-stack

## Job Summary

We're looking for a sharp engineer to work alongside a small team of
developers and designers committed to building a robust, performant and
scalable web application serving over 350 colleges and universities around the
country. You have an attention to detail and a professional curiosity that
extends beyond the workplace. You will work in a mostly autonomous
environment, so you have to be just as awesome at getting things done as you
are at composing elegant solutions.

Most of our code is written in Ruby and runs on the Rails stack backed by a
MySQL database, but we also incorporate other technologies such as Node.js,
Memcached, ElasticSearch and Redis. We use GitHub for version control and our
infrastructure is entirely hosted via cloud services. We care about keeping
our libraries up-to-date and test coverage. While most of our stack is on
Rails today, we're comfortable with other technologies and always strive to
use the right tool for the job.

This is a full-time position at our headquarters in Dallas, TX and includes a
competitive base salary, a full range of benefits, stock options, and an
awesome team of creative people by your side.

## Requirements

\- Passion for developing excellent software and an appreciation for elegant
code

\- Strong understanding of web services and REST concepts

\- Strong understanding of relational databases including complex queries and
optimization

\- Experience writing object-oriented software guided by tests

\- Strong understanding of performance optimization and caching techniques

\- Being comfortable in a polyglot environment a plus

\- Open source project contributions a plus

\- Ability to play "Careless Whisper" on saxophone a plus

\- Strong written and verbal communication skills

## Links

Open source: [http://orgsync.github.io/](http://orgsync.github.io/)

Blog: [http://devblog.orgsync.com/](http://devblog.orgsync.com/)

Openings:
[http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers)

------
aytekin
JotForm [http://www.jotform.com](http://www.jotform.com) \-- San Francisco --
Technical Support

JotForm is an online form builder. We help 1.5 million web sites with their
online forms. Be one of the first employees of our new San Francisco office.

Do you love helping other people? Are you good at CSS and HTML? Please email
your resume to me at aytekin@jotform.com

------
andygeers
Hubbub.co.uk, London

Hubbub is looking for front-end developers to help save the high street by
letting independent food shops compete with the supermarkets.

We're giving a year's supply of free bacon to successful candidates. If you
love food, we're right up your street.

Full details at
[http://developers.hubbub.co.uk/](http://developers.hubbub.co.uk/)

------
bwb
Site5 - 100% remote from anywhere in the world :)

[http://www.site5.com/about/careers/](http://www.site5.com/about/careers/)

6 Openings: Customer Service Specialist (Live Chat) Customer Service
Specialist (Phone Support) Migrations Specialist Migrations Specialist
Software Developer (PHP) Technical Support Specialist (Turkish Language)

------
erex78
We're a small group of ex-phds in computer science and math. We're working on
solving hard mapping problems around vectors and massive datasets. We're
backed by tier one VCs.

We welcome engineers with background in search, large scale data processing,
computational geometry and graphics. Or just smart people who get stuff done.

Email erez@mapsense.co.

~~~
throwaway_yy2Di
It looks like your engineering blog (mapsense.tumblr.com) is currently
private?

------
misteroneill
Kindling, New York City, NY - Full Time

At Kindling our mission is to modernize the enterprise experience with
software people enjoy using. For us this means a design-oriented and
engineering-conscious approach based on clarity, coherence, and simplicity. We
build innovation software which empowers members of an organization to
contribute to the life and growth of that organization.

There are currently two roles that HN readers might be interested in!

1\. Lead Application Developer

This is a pretty broad server-side development role for someone of a senior or
lead level. Part of this role is supporting our existing web application and
API which is built on the LAMP stack (Zend framework), but we hope the role
can also be flexible and future looking: from extending the application (not
necessarily with PHP) to building whole new apps against the API.

If you're interested: [http://www.kindlingapp.com/jobs/lead-application-
developer/](http://www.kindlingapp.com/jobs/lead-application-developer/)

2\. Passionate QA Engineer

We need someone who can do more than click around our software and reporting
bugs. This is the ideal role for someone who likes to figure out new and
exciting ways to break software. You'll get to know the software from top to
bottom and be instrumental in designing tests (automated and manual) as new
features are developed.

[http://www.kindlingapp.com/jobs/passionate-qa-engineer-
full-...](http://www.kindlingapp.com/jobs/passionate-qa-engineer-full-time/)

------
Brajeshwar
Yourvine.com, a London based Startup, is hiring a front-end developer and a
full-stack software engineer.

[http://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?page_num=1&locationType=Y&...](http://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?page_num=1&locationType=Y&f_C=2595228&trk=careers_promo_module_see_jobs)

------
perusio
erento GmbH is building a platform for the sharing economy. To take the rental
business to the next level. Our current platform is limiting our growth and
that's why we're implementing a microservice based architecture for the reboot
of the company and of the platform.

What we have to offer is sweat, blood and tears, and also the opportunity of
having a shot at building something great and unique. We have a great team of
ambitious people that are set on doing something meaningful.

You won't get as handsomely compensated as you would get at Google or
faceboook, but OTOH you will be doing something that can really change the
world instead of being an infinitesimal increment of a already established
(almost incumbent) company.

We're looking for: 1\. A mobile product manager/owner; 2\. developers,
developers, developers.

Mail me at perusio AT gmail doT COM if you're interested.

------
bwsewell
Durham, NC - Automated Insights (automatedinsights.com)

[http://automatedinsights.com/careers/](http://automatedinsights.com/careers/)

Looking for Ruby developers (front-end or back-end). We just moved into our
new offices in downtown Durham overlooking the Durham Bulls ballpark. Come and
join us!

------
capkutay
WebAction (www.webaction.com) in Downtown Palo Alto - Full Time Hiring UI
Engineers, Platform Engineers Jobs@WebAction.com

At WebAction, we're working on a platform that shrinks the gap between you and
diverse, physically disparate data at petabyte scale. WebAction is a company
based in the San Francisco Bay Area, providing an end-to-end platform that
aims to enable the next generation of real-time, data driven applications.
Founded by a team of Silicon Valley veterans with proven track records,
WebAction is backed by some of the most respected names in Silicon Valley.
We're also well funded (recently raised $11m Series B by a private equity firm
with a $15 billion fund).

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, generous equity for
the right candidates. Our office is also a short walk from some great
restaurants and coffee spots on University Avenue in Downtown Palo Alto.

For the UI Developer Position:

-Turn mockups and wireframes into functional, fluid web components

-Implementing beautiful and robust dashboards using d3.js

Requirements:

-Strong knowledge of Javascript, CSS, HTML, and jQuery

-Enthusiasm for working in a startup environment

Nice to haves

-You’re interested in designing engaging and intuitive user experiences

-Experience with Backbone.js, angular.js or other front-end MV* frameworks

-An interest in the type of scalable systems you hear about at Google, Facebook, Twitter, etc.

-You’re interested in telling stories and revealing anomalies through data visualization

-Concentration in Human Computer Interaction

For the Platform Engineering position, we ask that you have experience writing
clean code in Java and have a strong desire and skills to work on a scalable,
highly optimized data management infrastructure. We ask that you have the
following skills:

-Large-scale distributed systems

-Highly available, highly scalable architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper),

\- Data Serialization (Avro / Thrift / Protocol Buffers)

\- Experience with HBase or Cassandra

-Real-time messaging (0MQ / Kestrel / Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous Queries

If this sounds like you, shoot us an e-mail at jobs@WebAction.com.

------
sgman
August: San Francisco, CA

We are looking for iOS and Android developers to help create the next
generation of home automation devices. Work closely with experienced hardware
and firmware engineers to build products that allow physical environments to
respond seamlessly to people's behavior.

Contact: sid [at] august [dot] com

------
erichurkman
eShares ([https://esharesinc.com/](https://esharesinc.com/)) – Mountain View,
California – fulltime We're looking to hire a handful of positions to help us
bring private corporation ownership tracking into the modern era. We're
replacing the dead-tree versions of certificates and option grants with fully
electronic versions that provide up-to-date capitalization tracking. Many of
the other companies listed here use eShares.

We're the ones bringing disruptive pricing to 409A reports, too, with our
409A-as-a-service, as well as FAS-123R.

1\. Full-stack engineer (Python, Django, JavaScript, Postgres, AWS, …) 2\.
Designer (product, visualization, frontend, HTML, CSS)

We have a small team of great people with a strong product sense. Customers
love us and we love them!

eric.hurkman+hn@esharesinc.com

------
BrianPetro
Lead Developer with Angular JS experience in Washington DC area

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/968-lead-developer-with-
> an...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/968-lead-developer-with-angular-js-
> experience-in-washington-dc-area)

Sr. Front-End Developer at InVision, Remote / Telecommute

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/866-sr-front-end-
> developer...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/866-sr-front-end-developer-
> at-invision-remote-telecommute)

Lead Engineer to Build w/ AngularJS & Firebase @ Cultural Event Start-up in
SOHO, NYC

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/896-lead-engineer-to-
> build...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/896-lead-engineer-to-build-w-
> angularjs-firebase-cultural-event-start-up-in-soho-nyc)

Front End Engineer at Thumbtack in San Francisco, CA

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/877-front-end-engineer-
> at-...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/877-front-end-engineer-at-
> thumbtack-in-san-francisco-ca)

------
johnpjoseph
PacketZoom

packetzoom.com

Burlingame, CA

(I forgot one role, and couldn't edit so reposting with the additional role)

PacketZoom provides mobile speed as a service to app developers and we want
your talents, passion and personality on the team to help build our pre-IPO,
SaaS model company. Our headquarters is located in Burlingame, California, a
couple of blocks from Caltrain.

We’re a technology company first, solving hard problems that others think are
impossible.

We’re looking for INTERNS, as well as FULL TIME people who want to shape the
company technology and culture. H1B Transfer ok for the right candidate. TN
ok. Roles

\- Sales Engineer - looking for someone who has been an app developer and
wants to make the transition to the BD side

\- Developer Evangelist - know how to code, and get smart developers to try us
out

\- P/T Office Manager - Help us stay organized as we grow and scale the team

\- Business Development / Marketing Specialist - build our customer pipeline
and help define our go to market tactics

\- Sales Engineer (Intern)- work with app developers to get our SDK integrated

\- Business Development (Intern) - Generate leads and close deals with
strategically important customers

contact john at packetzoom.com

------
medwezys
AlphaSights is hiring Ruby on Rails, Ember.js, front-end developers and UI/UX
designers in LONDON UK and NEW YORK, REMOTE possible

Read more about our team and open positions:
[http://alphasights.com/ruby](http://alphasights.com/ruby)

------
asolove
Webs - silver spring, MD - web developers, all levels

Webs helps small and micro businesses find customers and do business online.
Come help us build the digital small business revolution.

[http://www.webs.com/careers](http://www.webs.com/careers)

------
gandalfu
MIAMI, FL. Web Applications Developer at Norwegian Cruise Line.

Details at [http://www.ncl.com/about/careers/corporate-
employment](http://www.ncl.com/about/careers/corporate-employment)

Stack: Spring(Java), Playframework (Scala), PHP

------
robvolk
Chicago, IL - Software Developer - Charlie App
[https://charlieapp.com/jobs](https://charlieapp.com/jobs)

You want to get in on the ground floor of a funded startup. You’re a come up
with mind-blowing solutions to complex problems. You get excited over new
technology and have to play with it right away. You test, refactor, and love
your code. You write killer back-end code, but don’t shy away from the front-
end.

>> WHO ARE WE?

Before any meeting, Charlie automatically researches people before you see
them. Researching people is a complex problem: we sift through, analyze, and
manipulate data into powerful insights (i.e. what are they passionate about,
what do you have in common?). CNBC called us “One of the world’s most
promising new companies” and SXSW selected us as an Accelerator Finalist.

We’ve built Charlie to research people at massive scale, using the latest Ruby
on Rails stack with MongoDB, Redis, Sidekiq, and hosted in an elastic cloud
farm. We write code with agility and have a tight process where anyone on the
team can deploy to production at any time, without approval. We thoroughly
test our code, though we’re not strict TDD. We have a small dev team where
everyone loves to code, are passionate about Charlie, and push-and learn from
each other on a daily basis.

This is your opportunity to join an early-stage company that’s making moves.
Sound interesting? Let us know what makes you the perfect candidate.

>> WHY WE'RE SPECIAL

* Flexible working situation: hours, location

* Competitive salary + equity

* Funded startup backed by some amazing people

* Everyone deploys to production (continuous, fully automated, painless)

* We go out and do fun things (concerts, Bulls & Cubs games, and occasionally ski in Colorado)

>> REQUIREMENTS

* Full-stack developer (heavy back-end)

* Ruby on Rails preferred, but you can learn.

* DB experience (SQL or NoSQL?)

* Not afraid of the front-end (HTML5, jQuery, Coffeescript, bootstrap, Sass, Slim)

* Test your code (Rspec, capybara, cucumber, etc)

* Hobbyist: Working on a side project to learn new technology?

* Creative problem solver

* Git / Github

* Smart & gets things done.

INTERESTED? Email jobs [at] charlieapp.com

------
jackfoxy
San Mateo, CA - Tachyus ([http://tachyus.com/](http://tachyus.com/))

Sophisticated software requires sophisticated testing and thorough correctness
engineering to ensure it meets specifications and is shipped with as few bugs
as possible. The Tachyus platform involves a myriad of complex workflows
combining data analysis, multi-dimensional visualization, real-time alerting,
and task management. We need the first member of the Correctness Engineering
team to work at the intersection of our engineering and product teams to
identify, document, and resolve software bugs efficiently and effectively.

[http://tachyus.com/joinus/correctness-
engineer.html](http://tachyus.com/joinus/correctness-engineer.html)

Our philosophy of correctness engineering
[https://medium.com/p/83f0c405e38c](https://medium.com/p/83f0c405e38c)

------
Natalieheim
NYC - Growing Tech Start up. NewsCred is rapidly growing and looking to hire
Developers, and Product Managers. To submit an application go to
[http://grnh.se/8ekdhr](http://grnh.se/8ekdhr).

------
maramartin
San Francisco - Full Time - International Candidates Welcome!

Scribd is now a top 10 app in the eBooks category, and we've grown our
installs by a factor of 10 over the last 6 months. We also recently brought
our app to the Kindle Fire, and we're so far from done, it's not even funny.

But we've done all this with an Android team of just 3 people. To take the app
to the next level, we're looking for an Android Developer to join our team and
help us build the Netflix for eBooks!

Our goal is to invent the world's best reading experience for mobile devices.
To do that, we need to make an amazing reader for all kinds of written
content, get offline & syncing exactly right, and build a content discovery
experience that always finds you something you actually want to read. We're
also working on analyzing data so we can enhance our recommendations to our
readers.

As an Android Engineer at Scribd, you'll have the opportunity to learn from
our small but excellent (if we do say so ourselves!) team and solve real
challenges for an app that is more than just the hottest game - we truly
believe that we're building a meaningful product, and that we can get people
to read more by making reading easier and more beautiful on mobile devices.

Our Ideal Candidate Has: * A CS degree or an equivalent background in software
engineering prior to moving to mobile. * At least one year of Android
development experience. * Solid understanding of Android technologies and
development.

Bonus Points For: * An impressive Android project - in the play store, open
source, or something you can share with us. * Great design & product sense. *
Experience in areas besides Android - iOS, web development, etc. * Experience
building book, magazine, PDF or news reading applications.

What We Offer: * Competitive base salary * Full benefits (medical, dental,
vision) * Create your own workstation with any type of equipment * Free
catered meals from local restaurants, three times a day * Frequent company
activities ranging from weekly happy hours to group indoor skydiving *
Generous equity to give you true skin in the game * Flat organizational
structure that ensures your influence on products we build * Imagine mixing
go-karts and quadricopters with free food and company ski trips!

Please Note: * International candidates willing to relocate are welcome to
apply!

Apply via link:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/716/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/716/applications/new)

------
phillytom
Monetate - Conshohocken PA, London UK, Palo Alto CA, or Remote

Monetate sells a software product that helps digital marketers make their
content more relevant. We help our clients to put the right experience in
front of their users.

What we're looking for:

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve our users' problems

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - data, UX, 3rd party Javascript, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here

We've hired a number of great people from HN in the past. We're looking for
people not positions. We work primarily in Python & JS, but have people who
have joined the team with no background in our primary languages and people
from non-traditional backgrounds.

Feel free to email me with any questions - tom at monetate com

We're hiring engineers in general, but this month I'll highlight a DevOps
Engineer role.

Why we need you:

* to help us ship software more quickly and reliably

* to design and implement tools for reliable, zero-downtime, push-button releases

* to measure, control, and improve our build, test, deployment, and release processes

What we're looking for:

* a highly collaborative technical leader

* the ability and willingness to work on many different parts of our systems (Infrastructure, Operating System, Database, Application, Network)

* a strong understanding of fundamental Internet technology

* a strong understanding of operating systems, networking, and software engineering basics

* two years or more writing Internet applications in languages such as python, ruby, node.js, or PHP

* five years running Linux/Unix services in production

* experience using AWS or other virtualized infrastructure

* experience using automation tools such as Ansible, Chef, or Puppet in production

Bonus Points for:

* experience using AWS services at scale

* experience running high-volume Internet services

* contributions to Open-Source Software

~~~
reinhardt
Do you consider remote people based in continental Europe?

------
liamk
EventMobi (Toronto, on-site) we're hiring developers:
[http://www.eventmobi.com/about/careers/](http://www.eventmobi.com/about/careers/)

------
drags
>>> VERBA - San Francisco, CA

>>> jobs@verbasoftware.com

>>> [http://staging.verbasoftware.com/](http://staging.verbasoftware.com/)
(we're mid-refresh)

>>> Senior Rails/JS Product Focus - FULL-TIME or HALF-TIME with benefits

We're making higher education more affordable: Helping students compare their
bookstore’s prices to those of its online competitors; Giving recommendations
on close-to-market bookstore prices; Getting professor book choices in faster;
Helping bookstores buy and sell books on a level playing field.

We guide every stage of a used book’s life. We help students save money, and
bookstores become and stay relevant, competitive, and transparent.

> Metrics: 350 colleges and universities, serving 4.5 million students,
> tracking ~200k unique book titles, integrating with 7 vendors & 20
> retailers, raising the “win rate” for bookstores to 80%, and dropping prices
> across the board. 17 employees, 3 part-time. 2 dogs. 5 cats. 3 children.

Profitable. Growing.

> Code: Ruby, Rails, JS (Coffeescript/Backbone), Clojure for Hadoop, MySQL on
> RDS, AWS w/ Chef. We love experiments and go with what works! We also love
> making a stable, solid product which is why we have a ton of metrics and a
> one-click build pipeline.

What’s in it for you: A great team and company culture, benefits (even for
part time!), a laptop, unlimited books, BART pass, pool table, healthy (and
un-) office snacks, great conversation during our yearly company work-cations,
and hard, challenging, fulfilling, good (in the public sense) work.

> Message us if: You want to help make education better. You’ve got strong
> Rails knowledge (several years worth), solid testing practices, a good head
> for architecture, and know enough JS to help out on front-end. A stats
> background, experience with Hadoop and knowledge of scheduling algorithms
> would be awesome, but not required.

How to get the job: Write a cover letter to jobs@verbasoftware.com that speaks
to why this job might fit with you, and how you could help us out. The first
step is a phone screen to solve a small programming problem. Then we’ll
schedule an on-site interview for a few hours, where you'll present for 15
minutes on any topic you'd like, have you walk through some of our code with
us, and then deep-dive into the whole stack. Also we’ll ask you some
historical behavior questions, not logic puzzles. Then we’ll make you an
offer, and you’ll accept and we have a new employee party!

~~~
dandroid1
I read your website for 5 minutes and still have no idea what you're offering.
Can you summarize in a sentence?

~~~
perplexes
We make a few (mostly B2B) SaaS products for college bookstores. Namely:

Compare, where students come to buy their books through a portal that compares
their book store's prices to their online competitors.

Compete, which helps bookstores buy and sell books online and price them
competitively (for buying from/selling to students).

Collect, which helps them get their book selections in from faculty.

Each of these are part of the ecosystem of college textbooks and we've really
helped turn struggling bookstores around in the face of, e.g., Amazon.

------
danbmil99
Recently funded SOMA-based startup looking for front-end &/or full-stack,
where stack presently==django+AWS. If interested, please contact dan.miller at
orgstars.com

------
maramartin
REDWOOD CITY, CA - FULL TIME - ON SITE - SOFTWARE ENGINEER

Apply here:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/735](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/735)

Course Hero is looking for a software engineer who can hit the ground running.
Our engineering team releases code every day to millions of people, so we're
looking for someone who can take on challenges, build new features, and
iterate quickly. Each engineer has a role in building Course Hero's
architecture and will have the opportunity to touch all parts of the stack.
Our projects are big ­­ terabytes of data and customers around the world ­­
but our team is small, so you’ll see projects from start to finish, and work
closely with senior engineers, product managers and designers to ensure
successful results.

Some of the challenges you'll help us tackle include:

* Helping us expand our core applications architecture (Study Guides, Flashcards, Tutors) using MVC frameworks like Zend or Symfony. * Taking us global as we scale our site from 10x to 100x as many students who can access our resources for any course, anywhere, at any time. * Learning new product development as we add native mobile applications for iOS and Android. * You’ll work with our engineering, product and design teams to build new features, tools and functionality with PHP, JavaScript, MySQL and other fun tools in our stack. * You’ll learn more about TDD and SCRUM practices as part of a small, collaborative team.

Our Ideal Candidate Has:

* Some academic, project or 1-2 years of work experience where you’ve worked with modern languages and MVC frameworks like PHP, Ruby, Python or Node.js. * A degree in Computer Science or STEM field, and interest in side projects you can share through a project website or GitHub repository. * Experience working with SQL databases like MySQL or PostgreSQL. * Academic or work experience in data structures and algorithms

Nice-To-Have's Include:

* Front end development or design experience with jQuery, Angular.js, JavaScript, Sass or Susy. * Mobile development experience. * Experience or familiarity with continuous integration or TDD.

What we can offer you:

* Industry competitive salary and stock options. * Full medical coverage (medical, dental, vision). * 401(k) program to help you save for the future * Regularly planned team events and outings. * Free Friday lunches and an endless snack and drink supply * On-site amenities including a day spa, full-service cafeteria, 3 miles of nature walks along the Bay and free membership to a 7500 sq. ft. fitness center.

------
zinssmeister
Synack, Menlo Park, CA

Hiring Designers and several Engineering roles
[https://www.synack.com/careers](https://www.synack.com/careers)

------
saool
Thinkful – New York, NY – EdTech – Several roles

Founded in 2012 in New York City, Thinkful is on a mission to reinvent
education. We are building a school that trains the workforce in the
technology skills necessary to sustain innovation and growth in the economy.
We are developing a method of online learning that emphasizes practical,
sustainable skills and prepares students to achieve their career goals.

The company will be growing from 13 people to 40 this year and we are hiring
for a variety of roles:

* Course Developer — [http://goo.gl/8TURBl](http://goo.gl/8TURBl)

* Student Support — [http://goo.gl/CaICO8](http://goo.gl/CaICO8)

* iOS Course Writer (contract) — [http://goo.gl/Liz9tm](http://goo.gl/Liz9tm)

* Head of Content Strategy — [http://goo.gl/oejC4Z](http://goo.gl/oejC4Z)

* Inbound Sales Specialist — [http://goo.gl/dZdbdD](http://goo.gl/dZdbdD)

* Paid Acquisition Manager — [http://goo.gl/PEVv19](http://goo.gl/PEVv19)

* Talent and Ops Manager — [http://goo.gl/96lMJW](http://goo.gl/96lMJW)

and...

* Engineers!!!!!!!!!11111ELEVEN — [http://goo.gl/uXfqfR](http://goo.gl/uXfqfR)

We are looking for experienced engineers with a passion for education that
want to join us and help shape the way people learn online.

Our stack is mainly Python, Postgres, Redis, AngularJS and a bunch of other
tools. But you don't need to be master of them all: we are looking to hire
talented people with interesting experiences and backgrounds, rather than for
a particular skill / technology (as long as there is willingness to learn!).
Fear, surprise, ruthless efficiency, an almost fanatical devotion to Vim (or
Sublime, in extremis) and nice red uniforms will definitely be considered a
plus.

The company was founded by Dan Friedman—one of the Thiel Fellows—and Darrell
Silver, founder of Perpetually (acquired by Dell), our CEO and technical co-
founder. The culture is balanced: analytical but fun, serious but sane. You'll
be joining a small, agile team with big challenges ahead of us.

If you are interested, apply through the website
([http://goo.gl/uXfqfR](http://goo.gl/uXfqfR)) or email
darrell+hn@thinkful.com to hear more.

~~~
elbear
I hope you've gotten more into the habit of answering applications and
enquiries. I contacted you at least once through StackOverflow Careers and
never received an answer.

~~~
saool
I'm sorry to hear that, elbear, apologies for dropping the ball. Please feel
free to contact darrell+hn@thinkful.com directly.

------
qthrul
VCE, Globally [http://unicornjockey.com](http://unicornjockey.com)

We're looking for a few good unicorn jockeys

------
jules27
Deliv ([https://deliv.co](https://deliv.co)) | full time | Menlo Park, CA

Software Engineer, Full Stack, H1B welcome

Deliv is a crowdsourced, same day delivery service that extends the reach of
national retailers and helps them enhance their customer experience by giving
customers the choice to receive their items whenever and wherever they want.
Deliv allows retailers to offer their customers a same day delivery option as
they shop from their website, mobile app or from their physical brick and
mortar store. By simply adding the Deliv same day delivery option into their
existing checkout process, the retailer preserves the customer shopping
experience, fulfills orders from inventory from their local brick and mortar
stores all while maintaining ownership and data from each customer
transaction.

Deliv has partnered with many national and regional retailers, as well as the
nation's four largest mall operators, who manage nearly 800 malls across the
country.

We’re a team of passionate startup veterans, backed by top-tier venture firms,
and we’re looking for our next engineer.

Who you should be:

* Ready to shake things up in a stodgy old industry, leveraging some damned cool technology.

* A true full stack engineer. You enjoy working all over the codebase, and while you may not be the best or fastest at "x", you’re never afraid to dig in and try.

* A passion for e-commerce, crowd-sourcing, and/or RESTful APIs.

* A team player. We’ve all got a million things to do, but you’re happy to chip in wherever you can to help your teammates out when they’re underwater.

* Someone that can roll with it. As a fast moving startup, things get shuffled, priorities change. You should be cool with that.

* Someone that recognizes the art of engineering. We like writing tests, CI, and love code quality metrics. Code reviews are awesome, and you’re always looking forward to learning something new.

* Someone who’s comfortable working quickly, with lots of iterations, and shipping often.

Requirements:

* Experience with modern MVC web frameworks. We’re Rails, but if you’ve used Django, Cake or Zend, you’ll be fine.

* Comfortable working in scripting languages (Ruby, Python, PHP).

* Experience with REST APIs.

* Familiar with the git workflow.

* Ability to work independently, set realistic deadlines, and hit those deadlines.

Please email eng@deliv.co for questions, applications, or just say hi.

------
benth
ExtraHop Networks. Seattle, WA. jobs+hn@extrahop.com

Deep L7 protocol analysis at scale.

------
akubicek
Understory -
[http://www.understoryweather.com](http://www.understoryweather.com) \-
Boston, MA

About Us:

Understory generates real-time, localized, atmospheric data, powered by its
dense grids of proprietary weather stations. We are building the next
generation of weather data and you can be an integral part of the team. Our
weather stations are being carefully crafted for their first deployment and
the atmospheric measurements are the most important asset. Our small company
of three recently raised a seed round of $1.9 million and we are looking to
grow our team.

We are currently working out of the Bolt (bolt.io) space in downtown Boston.
It is an awesome office with great people, a ton of rapid prototyping
equipment, idea paint conference rooms, full kitchen, smash bros melee, free
coffee, and (sometimes) free beer. Come check it out!

We are looking for the following full-time positions:

* Back End Engineer * Data Scientist * Community Manager * Product Manager

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Back End Engineer

Blend open-source technology with proprietary hardware to deliver real time
data to customers quickly and efficiently. Build the robust interface between
the weather stations and the web so that not a single data point is lost.
Archive data so that it can be accessed years from now to lay the groundwork
for the most detailed weather statistical models ever created.

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Data Scientist

Use statistical and machine learning techniques with our proprietary sensor
data to help solve the current data sparsity problem. Use findings from our
local grids to improve the picture of nation-wide weather effects. Explore the
business opportunities for such high density data in the current market of
sparse data. Join the team that will revolutionize weather data.

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Community Manager

Implement and maintain administrative systems and procedures. Grow and foster
the Understory community though our website and blog. Analyze the Understory's
internal and external communications and design methods to improve them.

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Product Manager

Gain deep understanding and knowledge about markets and customers by
channeling lean start-up techniques. Develop high-impact customer stories that
help guide Understory’s product to create the most value with its customers.
Work with the Understory hardware and software teams to deliver products that
utilize hyper-local weather data in a way that gets customers excited.

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you are interested in these positions, please see the full job descriptions
at [https://jobs.lever.co/understory](https://jobs.lever.co/understory) or
email me at info(at)understoryweather(dot)com.

------
davegolland
We're Hiring at Prismatic (getprismatic.com) The office is located in SOMA in
San Francisco.

=============

Frontend Engineer at Prismatic: iOS, Web, and Android.
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic/jobs/5971](http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic/jobs/5971)

==

Strong CS basics in data structures and algorithms. Strong engineering;
thoughtful design and clean code. Graphics, browser, games, or animation
experience a big plus. A front-end engineer that has a strong computer science
background, but wants to focus on product engineering rather than backend
systems. You don’t want to just take off the shelf UI components, but want to
explore new interactions. You aren’t afraid to dig under the hood of iOS
frameworks or browser code in order to make an animation or interaction feel
natural and smooth.

=============

Backend Engineer at Prismatic:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic/jobs/5976](http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic/jobs/5976)

==

Prismatic is a great place to be a backend engineer - we analyze millions of
shared web pages every day, automatically classify them into tens of thousands
of topics, and serve up personalized feeds in real-time using our homegrown,
lightning fast, machine learning-based relevance engine. We are looking to
grow our top-notch team, with both junior and senior-level positions
available. We are looking for engineers with deep interest and knowledge in at
least one area core to our business (i.e., distributed systems, ops and
tooling, machine learning, designing and building new product features). We’re
a small team, so you will have the opportunity to have a lot of impact, and to
learn from peers who are extremely talented engineers, computer scientists,
and data experts. Our backend is written entirely in Clojure, a JVM-based LISP
that is a dream to work in. Almost none of us knew it before we joined, and we
don’t expect you to either. We do, however, expect the following: \- You live
and die by good abstractions. You know that they can make the difference
between easily understandable and maintainable code, and a spaghetti mess. -
You think about edge cases and performance implications, and anticipate future
needs. - You read and understand existing code before diving in and adding
your own. You re-use existing code whenever possible, cleaning it up as needed
to be more generally useful. - You know when to do it fast, when to do it
right, and how to find the best compromise between the two. - You recognize
that we are all stewards of the codebase, not owners. You leave code better
than you found it, and you fix bugs without grumbling about whose they are. -
You are a team player who enjoys discussing ideas and implementations with
other engineers. Here’s a small sampling of the things you will be working on
as a member of the Prismatic backend team: \- Making our crawlers and document
analysis better and more comprehensive - Building out new product features in
our API - Solving tough systems problems to help us scale reliably and
robustly - Building and improving Machine Learning systems for ranking,
document analysis, and more - Creating tools to assist development and ops -
Shipping some of the best open-source Clojure libraries out there, and working
with the community to make them better

------
eiphany06
SLICE. FULLTIME, CONTRACT, VISA SPONSORSHIP. PALO ALTO, CA.

We are looking for Senior Software Engineers and Q.A. Engineers. ALL AVAILABLE
CAREER OPPORTUNITIES at
[https://slice.resumetracker.com/public](https://slice.resumetracker.com/public)

Slice, a well-funded startup in Palo Alto, California, is a wonderful place to
work and grow as an entrepreneur, engineer, designer, data scientist, and
statistical scientist. You will be surrounded by brilliant, compassionate team
members. This is an inspirational place to evolve as an entrepreneur and
programmer, and the level of leadership among the founders, also professors at
Stanford Graduate School of Business, is outstanding. The networking and
mentoring opportunities are amazing here. We've been named one of 7 "Startups
to Watch" by Inc. Magazine, and to Entrepreneur Magazine's list of 100
Brilliant Companies. We've also gotten tons of shoutouts from the press and
media such as the NBC's Today Show, Real Simple, CNN, and Lifehacker just to
name a few.

I would be delighted to conduct an informational interview.
Resumes/Linkedin/project pages/portfolios to hannahft [at] stanfordalumni.org.

Senior QA Engineer description:
[https://slice.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/1155](https://slice.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/1155)

What's the job:

We are seeking a senior QA engineer (on contract) to test of key areas of our
high volume, distributed infrastructure, data pipeline and ETL / Data
Warehouse processes.

Responsibilities:

Work closely with product management, developers and Operations to review
product specifications develop robust testing strategies. Lead development of
and execute comprehensive test plans with an eye to automation. Analyze and
test performance, scalability, and stability of various system components.
Requirements:

BS or MS Computer Science or related field. 5+ years of experience testing
Java based applications and infrastructure. 5+ years of experience developing
test automation frameworks with tools like Selenium, JUnit, and JMeter.
Experience with Linux OS and shell scripting. Experience in testing data
pipelines, ETL / data warehouse processes and data validation. Experience with
Microsoft SQL server or MySQL is highly desired. Experience working
effectively with geographically distributed teams is highly desired.
Experience with rapid iteration development methodologies. Excellent written
and verbal communication skills.

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://slice.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/222](https://slice.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/222)

What's the job:

We are seeking a senior server engineer to design and develop software
components and systems for our high volume, distributed infrastructure backing
our consumer Internet applications running in the cloud. Responsibilities:
Design and develop core software components and systems in support of our
suite of Web and Mobile applications. Code using Java. Conduct design and code
reviews. Analyze and improve efficiency, scalability, and stability of various
system resources. Work closely with other engineers to define elegant software
solutions, with a particular eye for performance and scalability.
Requirements: BS or MS Computer Science or related field. A solid foundation
in computer science and robust software design including distributed systems,
algorithms, data structures, multi-threaded and object oriented programming.
Expert knowledge developing and debugging in Java. Experience with a high
traffic web applications with particular focus on performance and scale.
Experience with cloud based code deployment such as Amazon Web Services (EC2)
preferred. Experience with both SQL and/or NoSQL data stores - e.g. MySQL,
MongoDB, Cassandra preferred. Experience with information extraction, natural
language processing and machine learning is a major plus. Experience with
rapid iteration development methodologies. Excellent written and verbal
communication skills. Enthusiasm for working hard and having fun in a dynamic
startup environment. Who we are: Founded by proven entrepreneurs out of
Stanford, Slice is a consumer internet company based in downtown Palo Alto
that is venture backed by Lightspeed, DCM, Eric Schmidt and other top Valley
investors. We're a bright and talented team that's chock-full of consumer
internet experience with a passion for delighting our users through amazing
product experiences and thoughtful customer service.

What we do: Slice is solving a very big and important problem: we're changing
the way that people interact with the stuff they buy AFTER they buy it. And
we're doing this by tackling it at the source of where people get their
electronic receipts: the email inbox. We're using email data to create fun and
useful consumer applications and experiences. Our popular flagship app for iOS
and Android provides an easy way for consumers to manage & track all of their
purchases and even save money with price drop alerts.

------
scalvert
Mobify ([http://www.mobify.com](http://www.mobify.com))

Vancouver, BC, Canada

Mobify is a mobile e‑commerce platform that helps enterprise retailers
optimize their websites for conversion on smartphones and tablets.

Product:

Product Manager: [http://jobsco.re/1tvkqNk](http://jobsco.re/1tvkqNk) Senior
UI Designer: [http://jobsco.re/1myNkNr](http://jobsco.re/1myNkNr)

Senior Web User Experience (UX) Designer:
[http://jobsco.re/1i1SxaU](http://jobsco.re/1i1SxaU)

Senior Back-End Engineer: [http://jobsco.re/1oSVUWk](http://jobsco.re/1oSVUWk)
Senior Front-End Engineer:
[http://jobsco.re/1nBAGyP](http://jobsco.re/1nBAGyP) Full Stack Engineer:
[http://jobsco.re/1oSV77K](http://jobsco.re/1oSV77K) Junior / Intermediate
Back-End Engineer: [http://jobsco.re/1tvk74U](http://jobsco.re/1tvk74U) Junior
Agile Project Manager: [http://jobsco.re/1oSVlvF](http://jobsco.re/1oSVlvF)

Customer Success:

Customer Success Manager: [http://jobsco.re/SZE0pU](http://jobsco.re/SZE0pU)
Front End Engineer: [http://jobsco.re/1myNhkJ](http://jobsco.re/1myNhkJ)

Mobile Designer: [http://jobsco.re/1mbwDVh](http://jobsco.re/1mbwDVh)

QA Engineer: [http://jobsco.re/1i24I7p](http://jobsco.re/1i24I7p)

Mobile Developer: [http://jobsco.re/1myMxMx](http://jobsco.re/1myMxMx)

Project Analyst: [http://jobsco.re/1nBAhwj](http://jobsco.re/1nBAhwj) Project
Coordinator Intern: [http://jobsco.re/SZEGLU](http://jobsco.re/SZEGLU)

Revenue:

Sales Director: [http://jobsco.re/1oSVOxT](http://jobsco.re/1oSVOxT)

Sales Engineer: [http://jobsco.re/1myO9FY](http://jobsco.re/1myO9FY)

Sales Development Representative (HQ):
[http://jobsco.re/1myN80L](http://jobsco.re/1myN80L)

Sales Development Representative (UK):
[http://jobsco.re/1lWcDsI](http://jobsco.re/1lWcDsI)

Account Executive (HQ) & (UK):
[http://jobsco.re/1i1SlZf](http://jobsco.re/1i1SlZf)

Channel Account Executive:
[http://jobsco.re/1nBzF9Z](http://jobsco.re/1nBzF9Z)

------
jarmitage
ROLI – London, UK – Full Time – [https://www.roli.com](https://www.roli.com)

\------------------------------

Head of Finance

Head of Marketing

Product Manager

Senior Software Engineer

+14 other roles [1]

\------------------------------

We are a design-led technology start-up based in Dalston, London. Founded in
2009 by Roland Lamb, we make hardware and software products and services
designed to increase the bandwidth of interaction between people and
technology.

Our first product offering, the Seaboard GRAND series, is the first
demonstration of our patent-pending SEA Interface technology, and recently won
the Design Museum's Product of the Year Award 2014 [2]. We have just raised
our Series A funding round of $12.8m [3] with Balderton Capital, FirstMark
Capital, Index Ventures and Universal Music Group [4], and are now looking for
outstanding individuals to help us grow.

\------------------------------

We pride ourselves in making ROLI a great place to work. As we develop as a
company we are looking for the right people to grow our team. If you are
looking for a healthy and challenging working environment in a vibrant London
start-up, we have the perfect opportunity for you.

If you are interested, feel free to contact me directly at jack [at] roli
[dot] com. Highlights include:

• Join a fast-­growing team with an exceptionally diverse range of skills,
interests and talents

• Participate in cutting­-edge design and innovation that will change the way
people physically interact with technology

• Take advantage of our in­ house recording studio, fully equipped kitchen and
state­-of-­the-­art design lab

• Enjoy a daily team vegetarian lunch and fresh bread baked daily in the
office, limitless home­made GOLDnola and the outpourings of our juicer

[1] [https://www.roli.com/careers](https://www.roli.com/careers)

[2] [http://designmuseum.org/exhibitions/2014/designs-of-the-
year...](http://designmuseum.org/exhibitions/2014/designs-of-the-year-2014)

[3] [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/05/21/rolis-new-
mus...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/05/21/rolis-new-musical-
keyboard-makes-fans-of-vcs-to-the-tune-of-12-8m/)

[4] [http://www.balderton.com/news/revolutionary-music-
keyboard-f...](http://www.balderton.com/news/revolutionary-music-keyboard-
firm-roli-raises-12-8m-from-leading-investment-houses-to-scale-production-604)

------
freckles8
INTERN

------
maramartin
SAN FRANCISCO - FULL TIME - ON SITE - ANDROID ENGINEER @ WEARABLE INTELLIGENCE

APPLY VIA LINK:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/756](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/756)

We’re looking for a capable, curious and smart Android Engineer to join our
team. You’re a tinkerer and an aesthete, and you like to write code that gives
mobile and wearable devices magic abilities. You have a passion for building
great products that are robust and enjoyable, and you’re interested in
stretching the boundaries of what’s possible on wearable hardware.

As one of our early team members, you’ll work directly with our leadership
team to develop software for wearable devices -- from our product suite to
core framework components -- and help us ensure optimal performance for our
clients. We’re growing, and we’d be thrilled for you to grow your career with
us, be it into a senior engineer, team lead, or architect.

Here are some of the product challenges you’ll own: * You’ll build end-user
applications and core platform services for various devices running the
Android stack, and you’ll be one of the rare few developers to hack on Google
Glass for the enterprise * You’ll work with designers, product managers, and
other engineers to imagine, build, and launch successful products and features
that will have immediate impact to some of the world’s leading companies *
You’ll balance rapid prototyping with production-grade code, and as an early
employee, you’ll refine best practices and lead by example

Here are some things we’d be thrilled to see in a strong candidate: * You have
a BS or Masters Degree in Computer Science, Computer Engineering, or
Electrical Engineering * You have at least 1 year of professional software
engineering experience where you’ve built and shipped a product as part of a
team * Experience with Java, C++, and developing and maintaining Android
applications * You build with the end user in mind, and you’re comfortable
with self-directed learning on the job

Bonus points for: * You have experience developing on, or building apps for,
devices using Android, from smartphones to other mobile-enabled products, with
major bonus points if you’ve worked in wearables * Experience working with the
Android SDK and some familiarity with NDK * You have some experience, or a
working knowledge of, developing for video calls and streaming, and want to
work more with OpenGL ES. * You have a curiosity to work on core systems for
mobile devices (networking, multi-threading, Bluetooth/WiFi, periphery
devices)

Here’s what we can offer you: * Competitive salary, benefits and early-stage
equity * Sunny San Francisco office close to CalTrain, Muni and BART * A team
with a strong track record of building successful companies and innovative
products. We teach each other and learn new frontiers together * $5K to get
the setup you deserve * Opportunities to get your product in front of category
leaders * Time to attend industry conferences and grow in your field

------
maramartin
REDWOOD CITY, CA - FULL TIME - ON SITE - PRODUCT MANAGER @ COURSE HERO

APPLY VIA LINK:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/743](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/743)

We’re looking for a Product Manager who will help define and build the product
roadmap and define the customer experience as we move to internationalize our
core study guides, flashcards and tutoring platform.

You’ll own this product and work closely with a dedicated engineering and
design team, you’ll collaborate with our other Product team members, and
you’ll share product roadmap, expectation and results with our Executive team
and board.

Here are some of the projects you’ll own: • You’ll understand Course Hero’s
strategic and competitive position and deliver products that are recognized as
best in the industry • You’ll own the product roadmap for one of Course Hero’s
core growth initiatives. • You’ll conduct market research, perform competitive
analyses, and identify current trends in the e-commerce and education
technology space. • You’ll use data-driven approaches to help guide your
decisions and continuously improve your product. • You’ll work closely with
engineering teams and user interface designers to deliver product experiences
that delight our customers. • You’ll define and regularly monitor KPIs,
success metrics and other analytics to determine product health. • You’ll
support our customer facing and marketing teams to ensure product features are
well communicated and promoted to our customers.

Here are a few things we’d love to see in a strong candidate: * 3+ years of
professional experience in a Product Manager role in a consumer facing
software company, with extra bonus points for educational technology or
e-commerce experience. * A BA or BS degree, or relevant skills and equivalent
work experience. MBA a plus! * You can demonstrate success in delivering
products and services in a high growth environment, and you have a track
record of successful international product expansion in both strategy and
execution. * You can demonstrate effective, clear communication to lead a team
and drive product as a major influencer across the company.

Nice-To-Have's Include: * Some experience with Asana or other project
management software. * You’re driven by data to make decisions, and you’re
familiar with scripting in SQL and generating reports with Tableau or similar
tools.

What we can offer you: * Industry competitive salary and stock options. * Full
medical coverage (medical, dental, vision). * 401(k) program to help you save
for the future * Regularly planned team events and outings. * Free Friday
lunches and an endless snack and drink supply * On-site amenities including a
day spa, full-service cafeteria, 3 miles of nature walks along the Bay and
free membership to a 7500 sq. ft. fitness center.

------
maramartin
REDWOOD CITY, CA - FULL TIME - ON SITE - SR. SOFTWARE ENGINEER

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors.

We believe that improved access to knowledge enriches lives and increases
future opportunities. Technology is revolutionizing the way we learn, and
we’re committed to providing individualized support to students everywhere to
help them expand their academic knowledge and professional skills.

Our company culture is very open, flat, and transparent. We succeed and learn
together. We’ve tried hard to make this a pleasant and inspiring place to do
creative work and it’s been working since we started out in 2008. Most
importantly, we seek to hire individuals whose personality, integrity and
passion for our business make our team better as a whole. We’re growing fast,
profitable (yes, it’s true for 4 years and counting!), and looking for new
team members to push us toward the future.

Check out these videos to learn more about our engineering culture, and our
company mission.

The Role:

Course Hero is looking for a Sr. Software engineer who can hit the ground
running. Our engineering team releases code every day to millions of people,
so we're looking for someone who can take on challenges, build new features,
and iterate quickly.

Each engineer has a role in building Course Hero's architecture and will have
the opportunity to touch all parts of the stack. Our projects are big ­­
terabytes of data and customers around the world ­­ but our team is small, so
you’ll see projects from start to finish, and work closely with product
managers and designers to ensure successful results.

Some of the challenges you'll help us tackle include:

* Helping us expand our core applications architecture (Study Guides, Flashcards, Tutors) into MVC frameworks like Zend or Symfony. * Taking us global as we scale our site from 10x to 100x as many students who can access our resources for any course, anywhere, at any time. * Lead new product development as we add native mobile applications for iOS and Android.

Our Ideal Candidate Has:

* 3+ years of professional software engineering experience where you’ve worked with modern languages and MVC frameworks like PHP, Ruby, Python or Node.js. * A degree in Computer Science or STEM field, or related work experience working with data structures and algorithms. * Experience working with SQL databases like MySQL or PostgreSQL. * Experience working within a SCRUM or Agile team, where you practiced TDD. * Appreciation for statistical analysis and the power of data-driven decisions. * Ability to formulate articulate opinions on product design and engineering issues with a focus in finding the most effective solution. * A deep sense of product ownership.

Nice-To-Have's Include:

* Front end development or design experience with jQuery, Angular.js, JavaScript, Sass or Susy. * Mobile development experience professionally or in side projects. * Side projects where you’ve learned to apply new technologies, frameworks or programming languages. * Familiarity using or developing a document categorization system (i.e. Naïve Bayes classifier, Latent Semantic Indexing)

What we can offer you:

* Industry competitive salary and stock options. * Full medical coverage (medical, dental, vision). * 401(k) program to help you save for the future * Regularly planned team events and outings. * Free Friday lunches and an endless snack and drink supply * On-site amenities including a day spa, full-service cafeteria, 3 miles of nature walks along the Bay and free membership to a 7500 sq. ft. fitness center.

Apply via link:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/734](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/734)

------
maramartin
San Francisco, CA OR Pittsburgh, PA OR Telecommute - Full Time

Stitch Fix is the first ecommerce brand to blend proprietary technology,
unique product and human-powered design to deliver a shopping experience that
is truly personalized for our clients.

Founded in 2011, we've grown from word-of-mouth and our leadership team
includes former execs and engineers from Netflix, Polyvore, OPower, Baseline
Ventures, and Uniqlo, among other leaders in the data and retailing fields.

We're building a Full Stack Startup to solve major challenges in ecommerce,
apparel, merchandising, client experience, personal styling, inventory
management and logistics, and we're set to double our engineering team of 9 in
the next year.

If you want to come build new products and solve interesting problems with a
great group of people, we're looking for more excited and talented individuals
to join us.

More about our engineering team: We're working in a post-Agile process and are
developing a distributed architecture of Rails applications (no monorails
here) that not only help our clients, but also improve everything we do at
Stitch Fix.

Our engineering and data science team is small, senior, and autonomous with no
QA, product managers or project managers. We work with direct access to our
clients and business data, and we communicate openly and transparently with
the executive team.

We're working from San Francisco, Pittsburgh and remotely and we rely on
collaborative communication and dev tools like GitHub, HipChat, Google
Hangouts and Heroku to get it all done.

The Role: We're looking for a Sr. Full Stack Engineer to join our team. We're
building a new kind of enterprise, service-oriented set of applications that's
powering one of the most innovative ecommerce platforms ever.

Here are some things we're working on: * Advanced learning algorithms to aid
our awesome styling team * Multiple-application architecture running in the
cloud * Custom warehouse and inventory systems for a very unique business
model * Responsive web interfaces to drive both the customer experience and
our internal tools * Building prediction models for a smart and successful
future

We build through open communication, collaboration, prototyping and testing.
We work mostly in Rails with some Python. We love HipChat and Google Hangouts.
We use new continuous integration tools like Tddium to deploy to Heroku.

Our Ideal Candidate: Is someone who's developed a couple solid Rails and other
MVC-framework web applications as part of a collaborative team.

We're especially looking for lead engineers who can demonstrate aptitude in
the following skills: * Real tech fluency: You can build anything with
anything, and you probably have 5+ years of software development experience
with a couple of those years working in Ruby on Rails. * Communication skills:
You aren't just great at listening, speaking and writing. You are able to
convey complex ideas and information regardless of the medium or situation. *
Product-Centric Thinking: You come from a tech background but you have
opinions about how the product you're building should work. You dig deep and
work with customers, the company and our executive team to uncover the ideal
way to leverage technology to solve problems. * Self-Directed: Once you've got
something, we don't have to worry about it. You have a bias toward action. Our
team doesn't have QA, project managers or product managers so we take
ownership of what we build. * Passion: You love what you do and can share side
projects or open source contributions with a GitHub repository, personal
project page or blog. * Just Generally Awesome: You take your work seriously
but not yourself. You show everyone respect regardless of the circumstance.
Extra points if we think you're funny or if you're already a Stitch Fix
superfan!

Bonus Points For: * Experience working collaboratively as a team. We use
GitHub, Heroku and HipChat to get stuff done. We're agnostic about what you've
used (and no judging if you're more into BitBucket) and are more interested in
the process you like to use. * Experience working with testing and continuous
integration. We're working with the usual Ruby gems like Rspec, Capybara and
others for unit and feature tests, Tddium for CI and RabbitMQ for asynchronous
messaging. * Experience using pull requests to create rapid prototypes and new
features. If we like what you make (and if you like what we're making), we
agree to merge it to production! * Unique ways to automate and get things
done. For example, if you've created a Ruby gem to complete a task in your
projects, tell us about it! :)

We knew you'd ask eventually, so here's what we're offering: * Competitive
salaries and generous equity. * A business that trusts and embraces tech. We
know, a style brand? But it's totally true. * Want to move to San Francisco or
Pittsburgh? Stitch Fix has your relocation expenses covered. * A senior team
that does things right. * A startup with a proven business model that's
growing fast. * Use your preference of tools and hardware. * A comprehensive
health insurance plan, including full dental and vision coverage. * Fully
stocked pantry with your choice of snacks and drinks. * Sunny office in
downtown San Francisco and also in downtown Pittsburgh (or you can come visit
our SF office once every 2 months if you prefer to work remotely)

How To Apply * To apply, click the link:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/724](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/724)

------
krg
TechEmpower - Los Angeles area, California (El Segundo, near LAX)

You may recognize us from the Web Framework Benchmarks that have been
discussed on HN periodically:
[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/)

Here's the job:

TechEmpower, a small custom software development firm located in El Segundo,
seeks developers with good object-oriented experience, preferably in Java,
JavaScript, Python, and/or Ruby. We specialize in web application development
but look for well-rounded application developers. If you are a solid
programmer and a team player, this is an opportunity for you. Even if you
don't have experience with everything listed in this ad, we offer excellent
learning opportunities for those who are eager to expand their skill sets. Job
Responsibilities

Working in small development teams, programmers participate in the
architecture, design, and implementation of primarily Java, JavaScript,
Python, C#, Ruby, and PHP code to meet client requirements for robust, high-
performance, and secure sites and applications. Developers get exposure to
several client projects and a variety of technologies over time. Job
Qualifications

In addition to overall programming capability, candidates must have experience
working on collaborative development teams and very strong communication
skills. While we employ and enjoy the company of extroverts and introverts
alike, we reiterate that the ability to communicate clearly is a must-have for
our technical staff. That means writing professional e-mails and interpreting
the nuances of clients' requirements by asking good questions, for example.

We work hard to estimate projects accurately so that schedules are reasonable
and developers work a normal amount of hours per week. We rely on developers
to contribute to those estimates and provide feedback as a project goes along
to keep things on track.

Ideal candidates will have experience building all facets of software systems
including the data model, business logic, and front-end. 3+ years of object-
oriented design and development in Java, JavaScript, Python, or Ruby is
desired. On the front-end, HTML 5 and CSS experience is required.

Knowledge of some or all of the following specific tools and technologies is a
plus:

    
    
        Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, C#, Ruby, PHP
        Tools: Continuous Integration (Jenkins, Hudson, etc.), static code analysis (Sonar, etc.), Eclipse, IntelliJ, Ant, Maven
        Web: vert.x, Play, Spring, Django, Rails, node.js, JSP, Servlets, jQuery, etc.
        Mobile: iOS, Android, PhoneGap, jQuery Mobile or similar
        Hosting: AWS (EC2, RDS, etc.), cloud servers, Linux configuration, application servers (Resin, etc.)
        Data Persistence: ORM (Hibernate, etc.), MySQL, Postgres, MS SQL Server, Oracle, NoSQL (CouchDB, MongoDB, Cassandra, etc.) 
    

We like technical people who are not afraid to have strong opinions about
technology but simultaneously keep an open mind and are flexible enough to
work with whatever technology the task at hand requires.

That said, we're mostly looking for great developers who are great to work
with. If you don't have experience with everything listed above (and who
does?) but are still a solid developer eager to learn new things, you might be
a great fit here.

Please apply here:
[http://jobs.techempower.com/hn](http://jobs.techempower.com/hn)

------
abhiv
Full-Stack Software Engineers - Trulia, San Francisco

Positions are available on multiple teams at Trulia, including on the rentals
team that where I work.

Why work at Trulia?

Engineering gets respect.

We use the phrase 'we're a tech company that does Real Estate' to emphasize
how important engineering is to the company. Engineering is the department
that drives our apps, tools, data, and interfaces forward. This attitude comes
not only from the Engineers, but from our CEO and other top management. They
believe in us.

We have awesome problems to solve.

The housing market provides a fantastic blend of problems. We need creative
people to help us combine the data about every address in America with the
soft side of helping people find a home that makes them feel safe, happy, and
comfortable.

Stability is wonderful.

We're that rare company that holds the culture of its startup roots, while
blending in the sanity of a regular work schedule with an emphasis on
work/life/family balance.

You:

\- You have experience working on high-traffic, scalable internet applications
\- You love solving hard problems and working in small teams with smart people
\- You're comfortable with everything from bash scripting to javascript \-
You're a great person \- You love making fast websites

What you'll work with:

Our base web stack is LAMP, but that rides on top of Solr/Lucene, Hadoop,
Memcache, Python, Couchbase, Open Street Maps, and more. We’re rewriting our
website to use Javascript on both client and server using Rendr.js, Node.js
and Backbone.js. We use jQuery on the client, d3.js and Raphel.js for our
charts and Git for source control. We're learning OOCSS and are folding SASS
into our workflow as well. If there's something that's a good idea for the
team, we'll do our best to implement it.

How we work:

The engineering team is about a hundred people, and we break into small teams
of 2-4 to focus on specific projects. The rentals team is a small, vertically-
integrated team within the larger engineering team. We are responsible for the
entire Trulia Rentals product, giving us the speed and flexibility of a
startup with the resources of a public company.

We release weekly, but new features are always under development and often
span releases. Our local QA team writes automation tests and does hand testing
of your features, working with you to ensure that only high quality code gets
to production. Organizationally, we're pretty flat, though you'll have a
mentor with whom you'll have weekly 1-on-1 meetings, to review code, exchange
ideas, and ensure we're doing everything we can for you to thrive in your
role.

Behind the curtain: \- 'Innovation Week' every quarter \- People you're happy
to see every day \- Stocked Kitchens and two kegerators \- Unbeatable SOMA
location with penthouse roof deck \- All IDEs welcome \- Aeron chairs \- Great
benefits (untracked time off, variety of health plans, 401k match)

Trulia is a successful rapidly growing Internet technology company, redefining
the home search experience for consumers and changing the way real estate
professionals build their businesses. Our marketplace, delivered through the
web and mobile applications, gives consumers powerful tools to research homes
and neighborhoods and enables real estate professionals to efficiently market
their listings and attract new clients.

Trulia was founded in 2005, backed by Accel Partners and Sequoia Capital, and
had a successful IPO in 2012. We are headquartered in downtown San Francisco
with offices in Denver and New York and voted Best Place to Work in both San
Francisco and Denver.

------
jttam
Senior Devtools Engineer - Boston Engineering | Boston, MA, United States

Fiksu is the leading provider of mobile app marketing products that help app
and game marketers reach their user acquisition goals. The company’s patent-
pending Programmatic Mobile Demand Platform applies intelligent technology to
proprietary big data to master ALL the challenges of mobile advertising -
including tracking, optimization, media buying and integration. Additionally,
Fiksu offers FreeMyApps®, the world’s largest app discovery platform where
users are rewarded.

Fiksu is a 200+ person company headquartered in Boston with offices in
Northampton, MA, San Francisco, London, Helsinki, Singapore, Seoul and Tokyo.
Voted Boston's Best Places to Work in 2013, Fiksu offers competitive salary,
equity and benefits. By joining Fiksu you would not only directly impact the
success of our business but also help to shape the mobile landscape of the
future.

Are you a developer who doesn’t feel comfortable with their responsibility
ending at the code? Are you a systems administrator who prefers coding their
way out of a problem?

Job Specifications

Spend 30% of your time developing automation and tools to support 50+
developers and thousands of nodes processing billions of transactions a day.

Spend 30% of your time digging deeply into the infrastructure and remediating
problems around availability, reliability, scalability, and efficiency.

Spend 30% of your time growing the platform through researching and
implementing the best services and tools.

Job Qualifications

Either experience in Linux systems administration with a desire to increase
your knowledge of development or experience as a developer with a desire to
learn the best practices of systems automation.

Knowledge of the modern stack including the utilization of external caching,
load balancers, internal caching, queuing, webservers, SQL and/or NoSQL
databases, and cloud services.

Familiar with an automation framework such as Chef, Puppet, Ansible, or
otherwise.

Worked with AWS and their APIs or equivalent (such as OpenStack or
CloudStack.)

Experience with Ruby and/or Java (but other languages work, too.)

A desire to teach developers about new tools, technologies, and methods for
improving their throughput.

Job Benefits:

Fiksu engineering embodies the cultural movement known as devops. Developers
release their own code, manage their own monitoring and alerting, and are the
first line of support to triage their software.

Intelligence and dedication are valued at every level in Fiksu, and this
fosters a community of curious learners willing to share their knowledge and
collaborate on solutions.

Join the startup that BBJ voted #1 Best Place to Work!

------
pensieri
Expensify-San Francisco, CA-Fulltime, Programmer Extraordinaire

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month (on your
own dime, sorry) and work incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've
done Thailand, Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia and the Philippines. Where do
you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way. You can instantly visualize
solutions to problems big and small. Your code is always clean, well
commented, has good nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime
between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not
because you know them all, but because you're the sort of person who can just
pick it up and figure it out. If you're this sort of person, you'll know what
I mean. If not, then this position isn't for you.

And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing I can do
would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know you are
awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in the midst
of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone else. So
this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really easy and
obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com/apply](http://we.are.expensify.com/apply)). We
are excited to hear from you!

------
bazillion
The Control Group, San Diego, CA - Full Time

There are a ton of positions open including: Node/PHP Developer,
Devops/Sysadmin, Front End Engineer, Graphic Designer, and other non-technical
positions. Here is the link to the job listings:
[http://www.thecontrolgroup.com/category/job-
openings/](http://www.thecontrolgroup.com/category/job-openings/)

Here's what the listing for Node/PHP Developer says:

San Diego application developers! Are you looking for a job where you’ll feel
challenged, be appreciated, and given the space you need to do your thing?
We’ve cultivated a developer-friendly culture here and we intend to keep it
that way. You get autonomy, and the chance to collaborate with other top-tier
developers in the industry. Sound good? Keep reading.

Do you view programming as “your craft” and have strong opinions on the
subject? Are you prone to raising an eyebrow when people say “Big Data” and
enjoy playing with stats? Do you live in the cloud? Do you dream in data
structures? Do you want to gain experience scaling a high traffic website to
handle millions of requests each day? If you answered “yes” to any of these
questions, we want to hear from you. To Apply, You Must Have:

    
    
        *Experience with node.js
        *Expert-level JavaScript knowledge
        *Solid experience with PHP or Python
        *Solid experience building scalable web applications using open source technology
        *Knowledgeable in HTTP / DNS / INET protocols
        *Strong understanding of web standards-based HTML5 / CSS3 / AJAX coding.
        *Confident in a Linux environment using bash and vi/emacs
        *Use a design pattern when you can and write reusable code
        *Have used MVC (Zend FW / Codeigniter)
        *Use Distributed Version Control
        *Familiar with functional programming languages
       

We Would Be Stoked if You Also Had:

    
    
        *Experience with Redis
        *Experience with Nginx
        *Experience with Internet marketing and split testing
        *Knowledge of eCommerce, SEO, and affiliate marketing
        *Experience with Elastic Search, Lucene, Solr, or Hadoop
    

Freelancers! Please Note: This is a full-time, onsite position. Sorry, you
can’t work from home in your PJs.

In exchange for showing up to work and being awesome every day, you’ll get
tons of perks like:

    
    
        *PTO
        *A generous compensation package plus 401(k) plan after one year
        *All the Red Bull and coffee you can drink (which leads us to our next perk)
        *Health care for when your body rebels against all the Red Bull (including dental)
        *Freshly squeezed veggie juice every day
        *Snacks galore
        *Early bird breakfast on Fridays
        *You have access to Xbox, Call of Duty, Halo, and free throw basketball machines
        *Working in a state-of-the-art office right on the beach, or in the heart of Little Italy
        *(Most importantly) Awesome friends and coworkers
    

\------------------------------------------------------

I work in the Pacific Beach office which is literally right on the beach -- it
makes for really awesome lunch times being able to walk the boardwalk and try
a bunch of different places. There's even a rack at our entrance to put your
surfboard!

You could talk to me if you're interested (justin.mealey@thecontrolgroup.com),
or you can apply through our website.

------
lambtron
Rainforest QA, San Francisco, CA (but open to remote employees)

Additional info:
[https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs/](https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs/)

FULL STACK ENGINEER

Are you an experienced web-software hacker? If you have worked on a production
web site with meaningful traffic and customers, know at least 3 programming
languages and are comfortable writing unit tests then we want to talk to you.

Are you opinionated and diplomatic? Most people are one or the other. All
major decisions are made democratically, and we do code reviews on every pull
request to keep quality high. You need to be able to express your opinions in
as objective a manner as possible, and be able to accept and learn from
constructive criticism. There's always a better way to do something.

Are you working on personal projects / your own startup? You'll need to be a
self-starter to get on at Rainforest, because we'll give you a lot of freedom
and almost no hand-holding.

DESIGNERS WHO CODE

Design is at the heart of everything we do. We fundamentally believe that
great design - meaning usability, simplicity and elegance - is core to our
competitive advantage, and one of the most important ways we can work toward
our mission of making developers happier and more productive.

We are proponents of noPSD design (so much so that we wrote a blog post about
our process). To that end you should at the very least be comfortable with
mocking up your designs in HTML and CSS, and ideally be able to own the entire
front-end process of shipping a new feature, from conception through user
research, to design and build, and iterating based on usage metrics and
qualitative feedback.

We know we're looking for a unicorn, so if you feel like you're an excellent
front-end hacker whose design chops are a bit rusty you should still get in
touch. Design is all about iteration, and we already have a great designer on
our team who can help you grow as a designer.

DEV OPS

We're looking for an exceptional DevOps engineer to join as the next member of
Rainforest. We're still a very small team, but people usually think we're much
bigger given the scale at which we operate.

One of the more technically complex parts of our infrastructure is managing a
large stack of virtual machines. Every single test run through Rainforest is
done through a newly minted VM. This means that we boot thousands of machines
every single day. Given our current growth, we expect this to grow
exponentially.

Here's what we hope to get out of you: You're not afraid of writing code, our
stack is Ruby, so you'll have to either know it or be ready to learn it. You
need to have prior experience with a provisioning tool (Puppet, Chef, etc).
You understand systems and networks thoroughly. You know things we don't about
distributed systems.

We're working on super hard problems that make developers' lives easier. We
are a group of friends that love what we're working on, and believe that we're
going to change the world for people building software.

DATA NERD

We run a lot of tests here at Rainforest. We record everything that testers do
to execute each test. Clicks, text entry, submission times, answers,
screenshots… everything. Alongside that, we have fine-grained metrics on our
testers, where they are from, what time they log into the system, how often
they test with Rainforest. That's a lot of data and we could do so much more
with it.

We're looking for someone to help us do that. Your role will be to use this
data to improve the quality of the results we return to our customers, detect
fraud, resolve disputes, generate tests automatically and many many other
things.

We're looking for someone with a strong background in data science, statistics
and supervised learning. You'll also need to be able to write code to
productize your work. Most importantly, you should be able to own your
projects and see them through to improving the lives of our customers. This
role would probably be perfect for academics who want to get into a small team
that moves fast and ships software every day.

Apply via our website!
[https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs/](https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs/)

------
jason_wang
TrueVault (YC W14), San Francisco (SoMa)

We are hiring our founding engineering team right now, so this is a high
impact and high ownership opportunity with competitive salary and solid
benefits.

Open positions:

\- Sr. Full-Stack Developer
([https://jobs.lever.co/truevault/b4f76aa2-2d7b-473a-b7db-41e5...](https://jobs.lever.co/truevault/b4f76aa2-2d7b-473a-b7db-41e51427f2cc))

\- Client Library Developer
([https://jobs.lever.co/truevault/19430c93-7827-4198-82dd-
de04...](https://jobs.lever.co/truevault/19430c93-7827-4198-82dd-
de041ff2b3b5))

At TrueVault, you are encouraged to:

\- contribute to open source projects (we have an open IP policy).

\- have personal hack days/weeks to work on extraordinary stuff.

\- be curious and do the hard stuff.

\- choose what to work on and be accountable for its success.

\- have a good work/life balance.

\- build stuff users want.

Perks:

\- Competitive salary and above-average equity packages.

\- Open vacation policy. We don't count days.

\- Flexible work hours.

\- Buy or build your ideal work environment.

\- Personal wellness budget to spend on gym membership, fitness classes, etc.

\- Health, dental, and vision benefits.

\- Free snacks and drinks.

What is TrueVault?

TrueVault is an off-premise, secure data store that developers use to make
their applications immediately secure and HIPAA compliant. TrueVault stores
healthcare data from mobile health apps, wearable devices and even genomic
research so that our customers don’t need to spend their precious time
worrying about security, performance and scalability. More than just a
database as a service, TrueVault’s proprietary technology allows us to secure
our customers' data better than anyone else can (hint: think encryption and
global scale slice distribution).

Our mission is to provide the simplest, most secure way for web apps, mobile
apps and even wearable devices to store sensitive data. Simple and secure
access and storage to people’s most personal and private information is a huge
challenge. That's why we are looking for incredible people (like you perhaps?)
to join us.

Who is TrueVault?

TrueVault is a Y Combinator graduated startup based in SoMa San Francisco. We
have an incredible group of investors including Paul Buchheit, Mark Pincus,
and Bill Tai who have invested more than $3 million dollars because they
deeply believe in our mission. We are a group of engineers passionate about
data security, API performance and building products that developers like us
love to use. We are looking for a handful of engineering MacGyvers to join our
founding team.

Why Join TrueVault?

Because at TrueVault, you will have the opportunity to work in arguably the
biggest market opportunity of this coming decade, improve the collection,
portability and security of really critical data, and push the envelop of data
portability forward. You’ll work on things that haven't been done before. Plus
you’ll get to choose what you want to work on and develop products that your
peers will rely on and love using.

If you want to work at a place that values "getting things done" more than
"working the startup hours" talk to us. If you take pride in what you do and
care about the people who use the product you’ll find people just like you
here. If you want to open source and share what you’ve built with the world at
TrueVault you can. But most importantly, if you want to work with other
incredible minds and welcome the challenges of doing things that’ve never been
done, then we want you to join us. If you are passionate about security,
performance and scalability, TrueVault might be just what you’re looking for.

------
blucz
Meridian Audio - New York, NY - Full Time - [https://www.meridian-
audio.com/en/](https://www.meridian-audio.com/en/)

Job Description

We're looking for a motivated and independent software developer who's
passionate about building software for music lovers. This is an opportunity to
join us in developing an application that reaches over 20 million users
annually.

In this role, you will eventually be responsible for the end-to-end
development of a Windows Store Application built using the C#/Xaml/WinRT
stack. You will be working closely with UI/UX and graphic designers to bring a
highly bespoke user experience to life.

At Meridian, we have a strong developer-driven project management culture and
a track record of on-time delivery without trashing our weekends. We
constantly iterate on the development process to keep things running smoothly.

While you will be working out of our New York office, our culture is extremely
casual, and our office hours and work-from-home policies are flexible.

Skills & Requirements

Requirements: \- Experience with Windows 8/8.1 App development using C#/Xaml
and Visual Studio \- Strong fluency in C#, Xaml, and WPF \- Experience
communicating with services built using JSON, HTTP, REST, OAuth, etc \-
Experience working closely with graphic designers to build applications

Preferred Skills: \- Experience with Android or iOS development \- UI Design
experience \- Photoshop familiarity

About Meridian Audio

In 2000, unsatisfied with the music products that existed in the world, a few
rabid music fans got together to create something better. We built Sooloos
because we wanted its features for ourselves: the ability to browse huge music
libraries and stream audio to multiple rooms. We built touchscreen kiosks and
put them in our friends' houses and in our favorite bars. We kept our day
jobs, but in our own time we relentlessly pursued the world's coolest music
listening experience.

After a few years, we were surprised that other products in the space were
still unable to meet our needs, so we turned our hobby into a company and
shipped our first product in 2006. We built our own hardware using studio-
grade audio components and packaged Sooloos as a high-end music server for the
audiophile market, which received us with open arms.

In late 2008 we were acquired by Meridian Audio, which had a culture of
innovation in audio hardware and DSP that matched our own in UX and streaming.
In addition to manufacturing the gold standard of high-performance multi-zone
music solutions, we also develop software music products for Jaguar Land
Rover, Hewlett Packard, and a variety of audio OEMs.

Five years post acquisition, everyone on our original development team is
still with us. Our reference product serves a community of 10,000 specialty
users, and we have 10 million activations and 1.5 million monthly actives for
HP Connected Music, the product we bundle on nearly 20 million PCs annually.
We work with the biggest services in the business including Last.fm, AllMusic
Guide, Rhapsody, Deezer, TuneIn, iHeart Radio, Spotify, 7digital, Songkick,
Musicbrainz, LyricFind, and Qobuz.

Our team is headquartered in Meridian's New York office in Soho (home to the
most amazing digital theater ever) but we routinely work remotely, sometimes
on four continents at once. Our flat structure relies on the initiative and
accountability of everyone on the team; we all own projects (and in some cases
product) and our output speaks for itself.

Please contact hiring@sooloos.com if you're interested

------
ricaurte
The Honest Company - Hiring Software Engineers - Santa Monica, CA

[https://www.honest.com](https://www.honest.com)

About Us

The Honest Company passionately believes in creating not only effective, but
also unquestionably safe, eco-friendly, beautiful, convenient, and affordable
products for babies and homes. The growing product line is comprised of eco-
friendly diapers (with super stylish designs) and a natural line of bath,
skincare, home cleaning, and organic nutritional supplement products – all
packed in convenient bundles that can be customized, personalized, and
conveniently shipped whenever needed. We're growing really fast, recently
hiring our 200th employee, and have raised $52 million to date.

Our awesome office:

\-- [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/02/jessica-alba-
honest...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/02/jessica-alba-honest-
company-headquarters_n_4031708.html)

\--
[http://www.lonny.com/magazine/October+2013/xC34VaNFEkE/1#28](http://www.lonny.com/magazine/October+2013/xC34VaNFEkE/1#28)

We like to have fun

\-- [http://instagram.com/p/efoaU_Muud/](http://instagram.com/p/efoaU_Muud/)

\-- [http://instagram.com/p/jSqeESMujh/](http://instagram.com/p/jSqeESMujh/)

======================

Positions Available

We are continuing to expand our technology team and hiring for the following
positions:

\-- Back-End Engineers (Jr., Mid, and Sr.)

\-- Full-Stack Engineers (Jr., Mid, and Sr.)

\-- Sr. Front-End Engineers

\-- QA Automation Engineers

Send resume to: The Honest Technology Team - tech_hiring@honest.com

======================

Our stack:

\-- Ruby on Rails backend for our E-Commerce Site (Python and/or Node.js
experience perfectly fine)

\-- Angular.js and themed Bootstrap on the front-end

\-- Our warehouse currently runs off an in-house created Ruby server

\-- TDD with rspec, capybara, and jasmine tests keeping things stable

\-- Datastores - MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, Memcached

\-- iOS app in the app store - Honest Baby

======================

What will we look for in you?

We want to see someone who will take initiative to support the company's
mission of delivering safe, eco-friendly, beautiful and affordable home and
family products to all current and future customers. Someone who is known to
smile and crack a joke while working on a difficult problem. You take pride in
your work, deliver clean, well-tested code and are able to communicate with
your teammates about your work and find creative ways to improve code and
processes. We like to cross-train everyone to be full-stack engineers, so if
you're back-end or front-end, we would also like you to want to learn the
other side while working for us.

If this sounds like the type of place you would have a lot of fun working at,
contact:

The Honest Technology Team - tech_hiring@honest.com

------
jerryr
MindTribe - San Francisco, CA

We make hardware. We’re looking for senior firmware engineers to join the
team!

The hard requirements are brief: 5+ years of writing code for embedded systems
with experience leading projects. At Mindtribe we code most often in C. In
addition to technical work, our senior engineers plan projects, lead teams of
engineers, and mentor junior members.

At this point, you can tackle most technical challenges that come your way.
The rest you could figure out given enough time. You’re starting to grow into
someone who can elevate an entire team – not just by adding engineering
horsepower, but by multiplying the abilities of those around you. You could
probably get a job anywhere you want. Why Mindtribe?

As a product development consultancy, we get to peek inside a lot of exciting
companies. That’s how we know there’s nowhere else we’d rather be.

Nobody sees the kind of variety that we do. Working at Mindtribe is being
immersed in a constant stream of projects across different industries using
different technologies. You will learn. A lot. About everything. Mindtribers
are not just versatile within their own fields – “firmware” engineers work
with everything from 8-bit micros to embedded Linux to smartphones – we also
have EE’s driving SolidWorks, ME’s developing iOS apps, and FW engineers
laying out PCB’s. You’ll iterate through many careers-worth of projects and
solutions faster than you thought possible. And you’ll get better at it each
time.

Everyone here loves hardware, so much that we’ve been known to spend leisure
time on projects that aren’t so different from what we do at work. Or perhaps
it’s the other way around. We may code in bits and bytes, but we work in the
real world. Our desks are cluttered with dev boards and prototypes. We work
shoulder-to-shoulder with teammates, discuss our work throughout each day, and
build amazing things together. We’re constantly in front of clients to extract
feedback, plot course corrections, and lead the way.

Mindtribe succeeds by putting forward strong teams with sound methods. While
we consider ourselves talented engineers, relying on heroic individual efforts
to meet impossible deadlines is a painful way to squeak by. Instead, our edge
comes from constant introspection about how we do engineering, and we are
always looking for ways to improve. Things that are broken here don’t stay
that way for long.

We’re a small company. As a result, your contributions will have immediate,
visible impacts not just on projects, but also on the success of the entire
organization. Although we all swab the decks, everyone also gets to help
steer.

Mindtribe is located in the heart of downtown San Francisco, convenient to
public transit and at the epicenter of a flourishing technology industry. We
enjoy working together and place great value in maintaining an awesome company
environment. ‘Tribers regularly spend time together outside the office,
whether that’s doing happy hour at a local watering hole or enjoying the
rocking chairs at the new Exploratorium.

For more information about us, check out our team
([http://www.mindtribe.com/team](http://www.mindtribe.com/team)), our
portfolio
([http://www.mindtribe.com/portfolio](http://www.mindtribe.com/portfolio)),
and our method
([http://www.mindtribe.com/method](http://www.mindtribe.com/method)).

If this is resonating, we’d love to get to know you! Please drop us a line at
nopnjmp@mindtribe.com to tell us how you’ve demonstrated leadership in your
career and why you’d be excited to do what we do.

------
dphase
Where are we?

\- Doesn’t matter - you can work from your preferred location. But in case
you’re wondering, we’re in Hattiesburg, MS.

Who are we?

\- [http://www.schoolstatus.com](http://www.schoolstatus.com)

\- SchoolStatus is a data framework for the K-12 education industry that
combines a school district's disjointed data systems into one easily-accessed
location. Our web-based interface allows educators to make data-driven
decisions - regardless of previous technology experience. We also provide a
mechanism for principals to deliver evaluation measures to teachers for real-
time classroom feedback.

\- Our backend engine provides mechanisms for automated data retrieval and
sanitation, allowing the customer’s data to remain fresh with no interaction
needed.

\- Launched in January 2013, we’ve quickly become the data solution for
roughly 50% of Mississippi public school districts and are currently migrating
into other states. We’ve been revenue-driven and maintain profitability, which
has made us attractive to potential funding sources and we’re currently
considering our options.

Who are you?

\- You are a talented, enthusiastic programmer that can’t wait to assist in
the development of our backend engine and front-end interfaces. Our core
technologies include:

* Ruby as primary language on backend. Due to lack of APIs on many third-party educational systems, data retrieval is often performed by various scraping methods. Experience with Mechanize, Nokogiri, Watir, and the likes are the icing on your cake.

* Ruby’s Padrino, a highly extensible framework built on Sinatra, is the glue connecting our backend to frontend.

* MongoDB, Redis, Postgresql, Elasticsearch, and Amazon Redshift provide our various data stores.

* Objective-C/UIKit powers our teacher evaluation instrument for iPad and you are totally okay with that.

* Angular.js on the frontend is something that makes you smile. Data visualizations created with Highcharts, D3, and Charts.js.

* By no means are we limited to the languages and technologies above. Solutions from other areas are always welcome - as long as they play nice with others (Flash.)

What will we give you?

\- Competitive salary with full health, vision, and dental benefits.

\- Retirement plan (comparable to the big guys that have way more meetings)
with company match that will make sure your cohabitating hamsters are well-
cared for in their old age.

\- Flexible vacation structure (meaning just tell us you’re going out of
town), including a company-provided condominium in Florida. Yes, we have a
condo.

What will you give us?

\- Loyalty to the company goals as a whole and a desire to serve the greater
good.

\- Flexibility to perform outside of your specific role when it’s needed,
included talking with customers and attending trade shows from time to time.

\- A good sense of humor - because nobody likes a boring job.

\----

Contact us with questions, resume/CV, or portfolio at hack@schoolstatus.com

------
dmgrow
Salt Lake City, UT -- Lucid Software
([http://www.golucid.co](http://www.golucid.co))

Lucid Software is building world class graphical applications in the browser
and on mobile devices. Our first product, Lucidchart
([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)), is an online
diagramming application with 1M+ users. We recently launched our second
product, Lucidpress ([http://www.lucidpress.com](http://www.lucidpress.com)),
which is an online layout and design application. Lucid is a startup founded
by Karl Sun, a former Google exec, and Ben Dilts, our CTO. We've been
profitable for 2+ years and recently closed our Series A. We are growing
rapidly in every dimension of the business and need people to join our team.
For fun we raft river rapids on company retreats, have Friday BBQs, and eat
lots of pizza. Talent and ability to learn are more important than specific
skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
run with various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala,
MongoDB, AWS, and MySQL. At Lucid your responsibilities would include
enhancing existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.
Requirements: - Talent - BS degree

    
    
       Recommended experience: - Building large products / applications - Scala or Java - MySQL or other relational database - NoSQL   
       databases - Cloud computing (AWS)
    

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
are powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the Internet (about
250k lines of JS), optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable
from an installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what
can be done on the web. Requirements: - Talent - BS degree

    
    
       Recommended experience: - Building large products / applications - Javascript - Google Closure compiler/library - CSS/HTML/DOM 
       manipulation - jQuery 
    

IOS ENGINEER (all experience levels) - We are looking for a talented iOS
developer to play a key role in the design and development of Lucid Software's
iOS applications. This is an opportunity to make a big impact and see your
work used by millions of customers. The ideal candidate will have a passion
for building best-in-class iOS applications. Requirements: - Talent - BS
degree

    
    
       Recommended experience: - Experience designing, architecting, and releasing iOS applications - Deep understanding of Objective-C and the internals of iOS frameworks - Extensive knowledge of iOS common software design patterns, including the ones needed to develop high-performing UI
    

All applicants email resumes (and links to recent projects) to
jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
jetsnoc
Idaho (remote or on-site)

    
    
      KickBack Rewards Systems
      http://www.kickbacksystems.com
      http://careers.kickbacksystems.com
    

I'm a senior manager at KickBack. KickBack Rewards Systems is a privately held
company founded in 1999 that specializes in customer specific marketing and
payments for over 1000 US clients. We're a bootstrapped and profitable start-
up. We're building a nation-wide coalition loyalty program and already have
thousands of clients and thousands of locations on the program. Our clients
include a half-dozen Fortune 50 companies - one that is an anchor partner in
our coalition loyalty program. As the Director of Software Development I need
some help! You will be joining a medium sized team of 13 developers. If you
are interested in any of these positions my contact information is under my
profile.

-

Data Scientist I am looking for a world-class data scientist to get in to the
minds of our customers. Your job will be to analyze our "large" data-sets,
identify patterns, determine consumer sentiment and provide them with
incredible offer. Looking for someone with extensive programming and modeling
experience using the Hadoop ecosystem. At KickBack you will research and
implement new scalable learning algorithms and data mining techniques
including sequential data models, variable discretization, feature extraction,
selection, and construction. Machine learning a plus. We're looking for an
expert someone we would consider a "game changer" and are paying accordingly.

-

UX Designer I am looking for someone who can create beautiful user interfaces
that are simple, elegant and flow well. You will be designing web and mobile
interfaces and assisting developers in understanding whether the customer
should swipe left, right or possibly not at all.

-

Project Manager I need a strong PM/Business Analyst to assist us in managing
all of this. We're a loose agile shop and have a few projects kicking off that
I need you to scope out..

-

Back-end Developer I am looking for a pro that can create scalable back-ends.
Message queues, concurrency and fault tolerance should be second-nature to
you.

-

Front-end Developer I am looking for an expert in AngularJS whom can pair with
our aforementioned world-class back-end developer. Heck, if you aren't an
angular pro, anyone with amazing front-end skills will do, you can pick-up our
framework or suggest a better one as you work in to the role. UX skills a
plus. Like any start-up, we're big on usability.

-

Mobile Developer I am looking for two mobile developers. We have a specific
vision for our mobile platform and have already moved past html5 interfaces to
native applications to improve performance.

-

SecOps Do you breathe ciphers, best practices and feel strongly about data
privacy? We need a good security operations engineer to help us maintain
industry compliances. Your job will be to ensure overall server, network and
systems security.

-

DevOps (Multiple positions) We're looking for a Hadoop cluster administrator
and an overall DevOps engineer proficient in Chef, Celery, Message Queues,
Networking, BGP AnyCast, etc. We'll always train the right candidate so junior
developers and candidates fresh out of a university are welcome to apply.
Thanks!

~~~
opendais
You may want to mention what your tech stack for a backend developer is. ;)

------
adambratt
Benzinga -- is getting massive amounts of new traffic and we need some more
team members to help us handle all the new visitors either REMOTE or local
full-time in Detroit, MI.

    
    
       Positions
          ☆☆☆ Lead UX / UI Designer / CD - Full creative control + build your own team
          ☆ Senior Django Developer 
          ☆ Senior Drupal Developer
    
    
       Quick Stats
          ★ Customers include TD Ameritrade, Microsoft, Yahoo
          ★ 20 million+ monthly readers
          ★ 1000s of subscribers to our private Marketfy investor communities
          ★ Accelerated growth rate 
    

We're a financial media company, a poor man's - lest we say everyday man's -
Bloomberg competitor, and a financial product SaaS all forged together into a
powerful trident that is attacking the high seas of Wall Street in a
relentless pursuit of transparency.

And conquer we shall! We've grown 100% quarter over quarter all last year and
another 100% just in the last month. Our team has surged to 30+ people and the
waves of revenue washed together to form a rushing roar with just one of our
products going from nothing to $200k/month in under a year.

Being a media company we find our way into all kinds of cool stuff. Our office
is furnished with things like a $3000 high-end bed that was sent to us to
review. We got to talk to and get pictures with Warren Buffett and Lloyd
Blankfein (CEO of Goldman Sachs) when they came to Detroit.

But, you interject, finance is one of the toughest startup seas to sail upon!
The old boys club runs an ironclad ship with no visible decks for boarding.
Avast! We've built a battering ram of a business in just a few short years
that has pummeled its way deep into the heart of Wall Street. Old Ironsides
has warmed itself to Benzinga and once a taste the thirst cannot be quenched.

We've recently became Microsoft's premier finance partner alongside 3 other
companies, all worth over a billion dollars and established for years. As of
this Christmas we were installed by default on 500 million desktops and
tablets via Windows 8 Finance. No download necessary. That's right mateys,
we're in the source code.

And if you happen to trade or invest yourself you'll find us inside almost all
of the major brokerages in the US.

So, where do you fit in this rigging, you swashbuckling scalawag? Well, our
team is crazy ambitious, motivated, and experienced with shaking shit up. If
you know your tech, and want on deck this is the place to do it. Your exact
technical background and language of choice doesn't matter as much as your
motivation and your ability to adapt quickly.

We are a young team and we're especially looking for sailors who've got some
salt in their whiskers who can help us scale from millions to hundreds of
millions.

Why be a ninja when you can be a pirate? This ship is forging a new course,
send an email to dev-us@benzinga.com to board!

Email us now: dev-us@benzinga.com

Check us out: [http://marketfy.com](http://marketfy.com) and
[http://benzinga.com](http://benzinga.com)

------
lost_my_pwd
Moveline [http://moveline.com](http://moveline.com) \- REMOTE or Las Vegas, NV
(+ INTERN)

TLDR: remote work, full-stack, JS, Node, Angular, Express, Mongo, Holacracy,
Golang, Redis, Grunt, Bower, LESS, web + mobile

Moveline is transforming an industry older than the internal combustion
engine. We ship every day and play Settlers on Fridays. We also have Maker
Day! [1]

We’re looking for a solid full-stack engineer who enjoys remote development,
is self-motivated, and is ready to tackle tough problems.

>> About Us <<

\- Winner of 2014 TBAN Las Vegas Tech Transplant of the Year [2]

\- Driven to build software that dramatically improves the customer
experience, end-to-end, around moving. Our web product is at the heart of it

\- Well-funded by a group of world-class investors and advisers:
(angel.co/moveline)

\- Our organization is flexible and embraces the Holacracy model of
governance. Self-determination is encouraged and self-motivation is essential

\- Have only begun to tackle the problem space. Serious fun and challenges
still lie ahead!

\- Our stack is primarily MEAN — Mongo/Express/Angular/Node - with some Golang
on the backend. We regularly evaluate new tools and technologies for
development advantages and not only because they are new and cool

\- Techstars NYC 2012 graduate [3]

>> About You <<

\- Fluent in Javascript and comfortable jumping between client and server side
development

\- Passionate about code, development practices, and maintainable solutions
and want to work with others who are similarly so. You can’t sleep at night
knowing something is not DRY and unit-tested

\- Architected and developed end-to-end products that are currently running
business applications in a production environment

\- Energized when working closely with others on a small team

\- Want to build stuff that solves real human problems

\- Don’t care if the moving industry isn’t sexy

\- Would rather make money than make the front page of TechCrunch (though we
do that too)

>> Compensation <<

Market salary and meaningful equity is available. We’re primarily a remote
engineering team, with the company (ops, marketing, customer service) based in
Las Vegas in the heart of Tony Hsieh’s Downtown Project [4]. Hackers in Vegas
or remote in the US welcome. Full time with contract-to-hire only please. No
freelancers or recruiters need apply.

>> MENTION HACKER NEWS WHEN APPLYING <<

[1] [http://www.fastcompany.com/3029158/agendas/why-your-
office-n...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3029158/agendas/why-your-office-needs-
a-maker-day)

[2] [http://vegastech.com/tbans-2014-tech-nevada-honors-
event/](http://vegastech.com/tbans-2014-tech-nevada-honors-event/)

[3]
[http://www.techstars.com/companies/stats/](http://www.techstars.com/companies/stats/)

[4] [http://downtownproject.com/](http://downtownproject.com/)

~~~
Cyranix
I'm a developer who was hired from a HN post roughly half a year ago. Feel
free to email me at andrew.harrison+hn@moveline.com if you have questions.

------
feverishaaron
mPath - [http://mpath.com](http://mpath.com) \- Palo Alto (Downtown) and San
Francisco (Noe), REMOTE welcome.

======== The Opportunity ========

Semi-stealth startup in the enterprise mobile space. That's all I can tell
you, but you can derive more from our website, videos and github.

You might be interested in these positions if you:

* Want to work with an experienced, well-connected founding team * Want to bring a sophisticated consumer experience to enterprise mobile * Are open-minded, curious and always feel the need to learn something new * Think having customers and revenue is important

======== Openings ========

We prefer to hire generalists, but we have a few very specific needs right
now. They're at the top of this list. Learn more at [https://github.com/mpath-
development/hiring](https://github.com/mpath-development/hiring)

Web/UI (Javascript) Engineer - React.js and Sinatra -
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/mpath/web-ui-
developer/c04O0Is...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/mpath/web-ui-
developer/c04O0IsmCr44oRiGakhP3Q)

iOS Engineer - [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/mpath/senior-ios-
engineer/bw6X...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/mpath/senior-ios-
engineer/bw6XlgsmSr45FdiGakhP3Q)

DevOps - OpsWorks, Amazon - [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/mpath/senior-
devops-engineer/a...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/mpath/senior-devops-
engineer/anbd9eUCWr47pqeJe9fLhG)

Sr. Software Engineer (Service Architecture) - Java
-[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/mpath/software-
engineer/cHaNXI...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/mpath/software-
engineer/cHaNXIsm0r45RheJe9fLhG)

======== Why mPATH? ========

I'll tell you why I work here: The founding team is amazing. Both Claus and
Trae have deep enteprise experience, and an intense desire to bring a game-
changing platform to the market. We've been lucky to hire some super-talented
engineers and designers. Thus, our team is a great group of people to work
with. It's small right now, so we're being highly selective about the people
we are bringing on board.

This company is going to go places. This is my third startup, and I've never
seen so much interest in a pre-launch company. Every time we demo to
customers, potential partners and investors, they are amazed.

Our seed investor, Randall Kaplan (co-founder of Akamai), is also very well-
connected in the enterprise market.

------
dagss
mCASH - Oslo, Norway - [http://mca.sh](http://mca.sh)

Product video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdgPQkHfp0Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdgPQkHfp0Y)

We are looking for highly motivated individuals who share our belief in
mCASH's potential to revolutionize payments, and that have the guts to see
that vision through.

mCASH is a startup that integrates with banks, merchants, webshops and apps to
allow purchases and person-to-person transfers. Following a successful launch
in the Norwegian market last month and a fresh $7.2mm USD in venture capital
[1] from Northzone [2] and Entreé Capital [3], we are looking to scale up our
team and expand internationally.

There are many small and big projects in our pipeline, and we always strive to
improve on what we already have. As a member of our small team you'll have a
big impact on the trajectory of mCASH and shaping the company and product as
we continue to grow. We're an international team, with seven nationalities
represented at the office.

As an mCASH employee, you are passionate about your own field of expertise,
yet have the capacity to contribute to all parts of mCASH and are invigorated
by the challenges we face.

The cornerstone of mCASH — our payment infrastructure — is built on Python and
Google App Engine, and we have launched native apps for iOS and Android. We
are in the fortunate position that we get to write bleeding edge payment- and
data analysis applications from the ground up — we'd like you to join in and
help us!

    
    
      == Requirements ==
    

\- A college degree in computer science, mathematics, engineering, physics or
a similar field

\- Ability to write elegant, well-documented and unit-tested code

\- Solid knowledge of least three different programming languages

\- Knowledge of Python in particular, or a similar language

\- You like to KISS :-*

\- A gutsy, proactive and I-can-do-this attitude that fits well with our
start-up mentality

\- A thorough understanding of the technology stack used in modern web
applications, from front-end to back-end

\- Statistics and machine learning experience is a plus

\- Strong algorithms and data structures background is a plus

\- You understand that knowledge sharing is fundamental in a fast-growing
business

\- Open Source contributions are a big plus - show us something you're proud
of!

\- You are based in (or willing to relocate to) Oslo

Faced with problems to solve, you are quick in evaluating the solution set,
are critical to your underlying assumptions, communicate efficiently with your
colleagues, and apply appropriate technologies at a high pace.

    
    
      == What we offer ==
    

Competitive salary and equity, pension plan, 5 weeks of paid vacation, free
health care, computer of your choice, standing desks, high-end mobile phone
and gadgets, free snacks and beverages, etc. Furthermore, at such a fast
moving company you’ll find opportunities rather than boundaries in every
single role. Your role may involve, but is not limited to:

\- Fraud detection and prevention

\- Determining out who wants what products at what price

\- Detecting system anomalies

\- Real-time analytics and metrics

\- Rapid prototyping/mocking of new ideas

\- Developing and maintaining back-end systems using Python

\- UX and front-end development across all of our platforms

Our offices are located in the heart of Oslo, in close proximity to public
transportation, cafés, restaurants, shopping centers, the sea and parks. Send
an email to jobs+hackernews@mcash.no to apply.

PS: .pdf or .txt > .doc(x)

[1] [http://www.pehub.com/2014/02/norwegian-mobile-payment-
provid...](http://www.pehub.com/2014/02/norwegian-mobile-payment-provider-
mcash-grabs-7-mln/)

[2] [http://northzone.com](http://northzone.com)

[3] [http://entreecap.com](http://entreecap.com)

------
twentyjp
Twenty Digital - New York, NY

We are a recruitment firm, focused solely in NYC's startup, digital & tech
space. We strategically support businesses at various stages of development,
from inception through late series funding, to pre & post-IPO.

As many organizations in this space are competing for the best engineering
talent, we help to accurately represent both company and opportunity to the
potential candidate. We are flexible to our client's needs, taking on as much
of the process as requested, including pre-screening and meeting each
candidate before presentation.

Some of our current positions include:

-CTO (LAMP Stack) – Fast Growing, Tech-Focused Fitness Company

-Director, Engineering (LAMP Stack) – Fast Growing, Tech-Focused Fitness Company

-Full Stack Engineer (LAMP Stack) – Fast Growing, Tech-Focused Fitness Company

-Senior Python Developer (Python Expert) - Post Series A Funded Startup with a Unique Networking Platform

-Front-End Engineer (Heavy Javascript) - Post Series A Funded Startup with a Unique Networking Platform

-Tech Lead/Senior Engineer (Java & PHP) - Disruptive E-Commerce Business, Post Series B Funded

-Lead Front End Engineer (Heavy Javascript) - Series A Funded B2C Startup

-Development Manager (Strong Python) - Series B Funded SaaS Startup

-Front End Tech Lead (Raw Javascript) - Series B Funded SaaS Startup

-Senior Software Engineer (Deep Python) – Series A Funded B2B Platform Startup

-Engineering Manager (Java, Struts & Project Mgmt) - SaaS product in the Entertainment space

-Back End Engineer (Scala) - Mobile Web Platform, Seed Funded

-Senior Front End Engineer (Javascript) - Mobile Web Platform, Seed Funded

-DevOps Engineer (Chef or Puppet) – Startup Cloud Provider

-Systems Engineer (Perl, Python, Ruby) – Startup Cloud Provider

-Lead Ruby Engineer (Ruby) – Startup Crowdfunding Platform

-DevOps Engineer (Chef or Puppet) – Startup E-Commerce

-QA Lead (Manual & Automation) – Startup E-Commerce

-Lead Front End Engineer (HTML5, CSS3, JS) – Startup E-Commerce

-Back End Lead Engineer (Python) – Startup E-Commerce

-Lead Engineer (Python) – Startup Digital Agency

Please get in touch to understand how we can be a resource to you, as well as
to learn further details on these opportunities. We offer a seamless
recruitment experience, unlike any other in the startup space. We will provide
full company and role description, verbally. In addition, we have met all of
our clients, so truly understand the environment and culture.

email: jonathan.peters@twentyrecruitment.com

~~~
twentyjp
I just noticed that new this month there is a line noting not to post
recruiting firms. Does my post breach this rule?

I've been posting to HN Who's Hiring for months now and have met some great
people through it, some of which I've placed with my clients.

I post here as a partner to the firms I represent, so I hope it is not looked
at as SPAM. I work closely with NYC's digital & startup communities,
representing a number of businesses that are looking to hire talent.

While I certainly appreciate that best practices from agency recruiters in
this space are typically subpar, I offer a valuable asset to the companies I
work with. Many do not have the resources to identify the number of engineers
they need to push their business forward. This is where I come in and can help
augment their efforts.

~~~
twentyjp
BTW, I've posted previously under the user 'jonathanpeters'. I created
'twentyjp' today, as I had forgotten my password.

------
speek
Weft - [http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- Cambridge/Boston, MA (office is in
central sq.)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

Real-time logistics optimization (EZPass for Ports).

On the left side of the problem, we track every ship on the water so that we
can make predictions about the impact of a bunch of things on the rest of the
supply chain (this mostly manifests itself in us being able to help companies
save a bunch of money on demurrage. One company we're working with, alone,
spends 6.5 mil every month on this). On the right side of the problem, we let
truckers know when they need to arrive at a port in order to wait in line the
least amount of time (so that they spend more time making money and less time
waiting). Right smack dab in the middle, we optimize port throughput by
scheduling all the right people to do the right thing at the right time.

    
    
       ===========================
       ===== How we do it ========
       ===========================
    

Web/data stack -> Clojure + postgres/cassandra/redis/rabbit + ruby on rails
(along with hadoop/EMR)

Mobile -> Currently building iOS app, android in the near term

Algorithms -> a dizzying mixture of oldschool and newschool techniques ;-)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== And the rest =======
       ===========================
    

We've got some very interesting partners and customers (ranging from telcos to
enterprise software providers to regional and international logistics
companies). We also have some top tier investors (a16z)!

Looking for help on mobile, frontend, and data science sides! Would be
thrilled to find a CTO to grow the tech side of the company with me, but I'm
also happy to find engineers who know their shit who just want to build great
things.

If this sounds interesting, please shoot me an email at marc@weft.io!

------
mattt416
Here's a small sample of the most recent remote/telecommute jobs posted on
[https://www.wfh.io](https://www.wfh.io):

Senior PHP Developer @ Timely
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/546](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/546) [Anywhere]

Junior Cloud Engineer @ Skyscrapers
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/547](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/547) [Anywhere]

DevOps Engineer @ Monetate
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/548](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/548) [Anywhere]

Account Manager @ Lullabot
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/549](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/549) [Anywhere]

Jr. Engineer @ Big Astronaut
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/550](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/550) [Anywhere]

Agile Project Manager @ Big Astronaut
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/551](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/551) [Anywhere]

Hacker with Rails/Backbone Experience @ Groove
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/552](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/552) [Anywhere]

Front End Developer @ PrettyQuick
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/553](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/553) [Anywhere]

Senior Software Engineer @ Manning Publications
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/554](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/554) [Anywhere]

Growth Marketer @ MongoHQ
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/557](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/557) [Anywhere]

Senior Rails Developer @ Edison Nation
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/558](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/558) [Anywhere]

Thanks!

-Matt @ WFH.io

~~~
_p6xs
Please stop posting WFH.io here. I recommend downvoting this item.

~~~
lost_my_pwd
Can't claim ignorance:

> Been posting here for months; didn't realize it was a problem. I'll refrain
> from doing so in future. The site is completely free (from ads also), so
> didn't feel I was stepping on any toes! --Matt

~~~
mattt416
I did say that, but then realised that I was actually not doing anything
wrong. The thread states:

"Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive
assistant to machine learning expert to CTO."

My current post, which includes actual job openings, abides by that statement.
Judging by the # of people that go ahead and click, I'd say readers here are
interested in the jobs on WFH.io and therefore I am not doing a disservice by
posting.

~~~
_p6xs
I fixed the posting to avoid this pretext for ignoring the intent of the
thread: "Please do not post recruiting firms or job boards."

~~~
mattt416
And what exactly is [http://hirerefugees.org](http://hirerefugees.org) ?
Whilst I completely commend your involvement w/ that site, it does feel like a
bit of a double standard here.

~~~
dang
whoishiring gets a one-time pass to promote his refugee site here because (a)
he has provided an important service to this site for years, and (b) it's
obviously a good cause.

~~~
mattt416
Fair game.

~~~
2close4comfort
WOW completely fair you can change the rules at anytime to meet your specific
needs. Gee I wish I had my own on-line community abuse.

